# Steam, Origin, uPlay & Co.: Die Online-Plattformen im Vergleich (Teil 1)



## MattiSandqvist (3. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam, Origin, uPlay & Co.: Die Online-Plattformen im Vergleich (Teil 1)* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam, Origin, uPlay & Co.: Die Online-Plattformen im Vergleich (Teil 1)


----------



## Willus (3. Juni 2013)

Waren das noch schöne Zeiten gewesen, als man offline ohne diese Plattformen spielen konnte.Cd einlegen und fertig. Weder Steam, Origin und uPlay gefällt mr deswegen.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (3. Juni 2013)

Bei GoG kann man Spiele kaufen, bei Steam, Origin und uPlay eingeschränkte Nutzungslizenzen, die der Anbieter jederzeit und ohne Angabe von Gründen widerrufen kann. Damit ist eigentlich alles Wesentliche gesagt.


----------



## belakor602 (3. Juni 2013)

Also Ich verstehe die Aufregung um den Verkauf von Gebrauchtsoftware nicht. Software altert nicht, Software rostet nicht, Software verliert nicht an Qualität, eine "gebrauchte" Software unterscheidet sich in keiner Weise von neuer Software. Warum sollte es also möglich sein Software weiterzuverkaufen? Es gäbe dann ja keinen einzigen Grund warum sich jemand ein Spiel neu kaufen sollte. Und die Entwickler sehen von Gebrauchtverkäufen ja kein Geld. Ich würde keine gebrauchte Software kaufen, damit unterstützt man die Entwicker kein bisschen. Aus Sicht der Entwickler ist es wie Piraterie - sie sehen keinen Cent wenn man ein Spiel gebraucht kauft.


----------



## TrinityBlade (3. Juni 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Bei GoG kann man Spiele kaufen, bei Steam, Origin und uPlay eingeschränkte Nutzungslizenzen, die der Anbieter jederzeit und ohne Angabe von Gründen widerrufen kann. Damit ist eigentlich alles Wesentliche gesagt.


Auch bei GoG kaufst du nur eine Lizenz, denn es ist in Deutschland rechtlich nicht möglich, Eigentum an einem Spiel zu erwerben (höchstens am Datenträger und der Verpackung).

Und wo genau steht, dass die Lizenzen bei Steam, Origin, Uplay *jederzeit und ohne Angabe von Gründen* widerrufen werden können?


----------



## Schlechtmacher (3. Juni 2013)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Also Ich verstehe die Aufregung um den Verkauf von Gebrauchtsoftware nicht. Software altert nicht, Software rostet nicht, Software verliert nicht an Qualität, eine "gebrauchte" Software unterscheidet sich in keiner Weise von neuer Software. Warum sollte es also möglich sein Software weiterzuverkaufen?


 
Warum denn bitteschön nicht? Gerade diese Merkmale sind es ja, die einen Gegenstand für den Gebrauchtmarkt geeignet machen. Niemand kauft ein gebrauchtes belegtes Brötchen, das gestern abgelaufen ist, werthaltige, neuwertige Dinge, die sich nicht abnutzen hingegen schon. In einem Punkt irrst du dich zudem: Software altert sehr wohl. Zwanzig Jahre alte Software wird heute nur noch in Ausnahmefällen (und von deutschen Behörden  ) benutzt, für Möbel z.B. ist das kein Alter, steigen nach hundert Jahren sogar im Preis, wenn sie entsprechend gepflegt wurden.

Das Problem am Gebrauchtmarkt für Software ist nicht, dass diese sich nicht abnutzt, sondern dass es möglich ist, ohne nennenswerte Kosten identische Kopien herzustellen (und diese zu verkaufen). Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (3. Juni 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Auch bei GoG kaufst du nur eine Lizenz, denn es ist in Deutschland rechtlich nicht möglich, Eigentum an einem Spiel zu erwerben (höchstens am Datenträger und der Verpackung).



Gog hat keine Möglichkeit zu kontrollieren, was ich mit dem einmal heruntergeladenen Spiel mache (kein DRM), daher ist es in der Praxis vollkommen egal was ich theoretisch damit machen dürfte und was nicht.



TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Und wo genau steht, dass die Lizenzen bei Steam, Origin, Uplay *jederzeit und ohne Angabe von Gründen* widerrufen werden können?



z.B. im Steam Nutzervertrag: 



> 10. LAUFZEIT UND VERTRAGSBEENDIGUNG
> [...]
> C. Kündigung durch Valve
> 
> Valve ist berechtigt, Ihr Nutzerkonto oder ein bestimmtes Abonnement/bestimmte Abonnements jederzeit zu löschen. [...]


----------



## belakor602 (3. Juni 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Warum denn bitteschön nicht? Gerade diese Merkmale sind es ja, die einen Gegenstand für den Gebrauchtmarkt geeignet machen. Niemand kauft ein gebrauchtes belegtes Brötchen, das gestern abgelaufen ist, werthaltige, neuwertige Dinge, die sich nicht abnutzen hingegen schon. In einem Punkt irrst du dich zudem: Software altert sehr wohl. Zwanzig Jahre alte Software wird heute nur noch in Ausnahmefällen (und von deutschen Behörden  ) benutzt, für Möbel z.B. ist das kein Alter, steigen nach hundert Jahren sogar im Preis, wenn sie entsprechend gepflegt wurden.
> 
> Das Problem am Gebrauchtmarkt für Software ist nicht, dass diese sich nicht abnutzt, sondern dass es möglich ist, ohne nennenswerte Kosten identische Kopien herzustellen (und diese zu verkaufen). Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


 
Naja mit altern meine ich eigentlich was anderes. Ein Auto z.B selbst wenn man es nicht nützt, altert es und verliert an Wert einfach aufgrund dessen das es ein physisches Objekt ist. Ich hätte nichts gegen den Gebrauchtmarkt wenn er den Entwicklern nicht so schaden würde. Aber der Fakt ist, dass Shops wie GameStop aktiv versuchen so viel wie möglich Gebrauchtkopien zu verkaufen, weil sie mehr daran verdienen.Dass schadet Entwicklern enorm. Entweder soll es ne %-tuelle Gebühr für jedes verkaufte Gebrauchtspiel geben (dass den Verkäufer trifft nicht den Kunden) oder es soll auf digital umgestiegen werden mit Accountbindung. Ich rede jetzt hauptsächlich von Konsolen denn am PC ist der Gebrauchtmarkt eigentlich tot.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (3. Juni 2013)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich hätte nichts gegen den Gebrauchtmarkt wenn er den Entwicklern nicht so schaden würde. Aber der Fakt ist, dass Shops wie GameStop aktiv versuchen so viel wie möglich Gebrauchtkopien zu verkaufen, weil sie mehr daran verdienen.Dass schadet Entwicklern enorm.


 
Das schadet den Entwicklern kein bisschen, da es hier um Geld geht, dass ihnen überhaupt nicht zusteht, sondern eben dem gegenwärtigen Besitzer des verkauften Spiels (Erschöpfungsgrundsatz).
Und wenn man damit so viel verdienen kann, warum machen es die Entwickler nicht selbst? Autos kann man doch auch im entsprechenden Autohaus wieder verkaufen. Es erfordert Investitionen die entsprechende Infrastruktur zu schaffen? Klar, die hat GameStop offensichtlich getätigt und die daraus resultierenden Einnahmen somit verdient. Wenn du die Entwickler unterstützen willst, dann hindert dich keiner daran das zu tun aber diese Entscheidung liegt beim Konsumenten.


----------



## golani79 (3. Juni 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Gog hat keine Möglichkeit zu kontrollieren, was ich mit dem einmal heruntergeladenen Spiel mache (kein DRM), daher ist es in der Praxis vollkommen egal was ich theoretisch damit machen dürfte und was nicht.


 
Ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass du trotzdem nur eine Lizenz hast - aber das wollen anscheinend einige nicht kapieren 
Könnt ich genauso sagen, ja, hab en ne Lizenz auf Steam gekauft und wenns den Hahn abdrehen, crack ich es - weil geht ja keinen was an, was ich mach ...


----------



## belakor602 (3. Juni 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Das schadet den Entwicklern kein bisschen, da es hier um Geld geht, dass ihnen überhaupt nicht zusteht, sondern eben dem gegenwärtigen Besitzer des verkauften Spiels (Erschöpfungsgrundsatz).
> Und wenn man damit so viel verdienen kann, warum machen es die Entwickler nicht selbst? Autos kann man doch auch im entsprechenden Autohaus wieder verkaufen. Es erfordert Investitionen die entsprechende Infrastruktur zu schaffen? Klar, die hat GameStop offensichtlich getätigt und die daraus resultierenden Einnahmen somit verdient. Wenn du die Entwickler unterstützen willst, dann hindert dich keiner daran das zu tun aber diese Entscheidung liegt beim Konsumenten.


 
Es schadet deswegen weil der Käufer statt der neuen Kopie eine gebrauchte kauft. Und wie bitte sollten Entwickler eine weltweite Infrastruktur aufbauen? Man muss realistisch bleiben und nicht idealistisch. Fakt ist dass Entwickler Geld-Probleme haben. Durch die steigenden Ansprüche vor allem in Grafik steigen auch die Kosten enorm, die Einnahmen sinken aber. Und ein Teil dessen ist nun mal der Gebrauchtmarkt. Ich will ja nur dass GameStop einen Betrag von ihrem Gewinn an einem Gebrauchtspiel weiterleitet an die Entwickler. Schadet dir nicht und hilft den Entwickler. Du wärst zufrieden die Entwickler wären zufrieden, bloß die Verkäufer würden meckern, aber die gehen mir am Arsch vorbei.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juni 2013)

Steam gefällt mir von allen Online-Platformen immer noch am besten.
Wegen meiner Vorliebe für Ubisoft-Spiele habe ich zwar auch uplay im Einsatz (und Origin muss ich wohl bald als Drittes auf meinem Rechner betreiben, da hilft jede Gegenwehr auch nichts, wenn ich in den Genuß von "Dead Space 3", "Crysis 3" und "Mass Effect 3" kommen möchte), aber was das Angebot, die übersichtliche Struktur und die multilinguale Unterstützung angeht, hat Steam bis heute die Nase weit vorne.


----------



## Freakless08 (3. Juni 2013)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Naja mit altern meine ich eigentlich was anderes. Ein Auto z.B selbst wenn man es nicht nützt, altert es und verliert an Wert einfach aufgrund dessen das es ein physisches Objekt ist.


Und ein Spiel das unausgepackt in deinem Regal verstaubt kannst du auch nach 10 Jahren noch für 40-50 Euro verkaufen? Interessant. Ich biete dir ab sofort einige alte Spiele für 40 Euro an.



belakor602 schrieb:


> Fakt ist dass Entwickler Geld-Probleme haben. Durch die steigenden  Ansprüche vor allem in Grafik steigen auch die Kosten enorm, die  Einnahmen sinken aber. Und ein Teil dessen ist nun mal der  Gebrauchtmarkt.


Ach stimmt. Indietitel sind komplett ausgestorben. Hab ich voll vergessen. Rentiert sich für die Indie Entwickler sowieso nicht mehr und Steam und co. haben auch die ganzen Indietitel aus ihrem System geworfen, zusammen mit diesem Indie-Greenlight-Steam Projekt. Your Right!
Und Crowdfounding... was ist das? Wer bezahlt da freiwillig für so ein Spiel und spendet sogar über das Spendenziel heraus. Strange das alles.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juni 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Und ein Spiel das unausgepackt in deinem Regal verstaubt kannst du auch nach 10 Jahren noch für 40-50 Euro verkaufen? Interessant. Ich biete dir ab sofort einige alte Spiele für 40 Euro an.


 Naja, Sammler geben für manche Originale gerne etwas mehr aus. Soll vorkommen.


----------



## theking2502 (3. Juni 2013)

Ich finde die Diskusion über den Gebrauchtmarkt bei Videospielen eher überflüssig.
Ich habe auf meinen Steam-Account rund 100 Games und im Durchschnitt rund 15 Euro ausgegeben.
Ich persönliche finde den Gebrauchtmarkt bei PC-Spielen überflüssig, da viele Games nach einiger Zeit nicht mal mehr 20 Euro kosten. Einige Games kosten nach gut 6 Monaten nicht mal ihren Releasepreis. Klar gibt es diese gewissen Fehlkäufe, aber man kann sich ja lange und ausführlich informieren und natürlich ach warten bis die Spiele vielleicht nur noch 10 oder 15 Euro kosten. 
Dennoch ist meiner Meinung nach, dass Thema überflüssig.
Der Gebrauchtmarkt ist doch nur für Konsolen-Games interessant, da hier Games noch nach gut einem Jahr 30, 40, 50 Euro kosten.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (3. Juni 2013)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Und wie bitte sollten Entwickler eine weltweite Infrastruktur aufbauen?


 
Der Witz ist: übers Internet wäre das heutzutage kein Problem, es ist jedoch gewinnträchtiger solche Online-DRM Plattformen wie Steam, Origin und uPlay aufzubauen, um den legitimen Gebrauchthandel zu unterbinden...


----------



## Theojin (3. Juni 2013)

Ich nutze Steam seit Tag 1, als es mit HL2 und CS rauskam. Allerdings war auch ein paar Jahre zwischendurch Ruhe. Mittlerweile nutze ich seit gut 2 Jahren Steam quasi täglich, schaue mir Angebote an etc.

Ein Vollpreisspiel habe ich allerdings noch nie über Steam gekauft. Das Geld gebe ich dann lieber für ein paar Spiele von Indie Entwicklern aus. Generell ist die Angebotspalette bei Steam extrem breit gefächert, und man kann während der diversen Sales gute Schnäppchen machen.

Uplay und Origin nutze ich nur zwangsweise, kaufen würde ich dort nichtmal Angebote, denn mir reicht Steam als Spieleplattform, ich will keine 3 davon haben.

Gebrauchtspiele interessieren mich im übrigen weniger als das Liebesleben der Pflastersteine unter der Einwirkung der Mittagssonne. Von daher habe ich auch nicht allzuviele Vorbehalte gegenüber Steam ( was aber nicht heißen soll, das mir meine Daten scheissegal sind! ).


----------



## Wynn (3. Juni 2013)

Origin = der Teufel
Uplay = Plattform die noch ausbaufähig ist
Steam = Gott


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juni 2013)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Diskusion über den Gebrauchtmarkt bei Videospielen eher überflüssig.
> Ich habe auf meinen Steam-Account rund 100 Games und im Durchschnitt rund 15 Euro ausgegeben.
> Ich persönliche finde den Gebrauchtmarkt bei PC-Spielen überflüssig, da viele Games nach einiger Zeit nicht mal mehr 20 Euro kosten. Einige Games kosten nach gut 6 Monaten nicht mal ihren Releasepreis. Klar gibt es diese gewissen Fehlkäufe, aber man kann sich ja lange und ausführlich informieren und natürlich ach warten bis die Spiele vielleicht nur noch 10 oder 15 Euro kosten.
> Dennoch ist meiner Meinung nach, dass Thema überflüssig.


 
das seh ich änhlich.
ich versteh um ehrlich zu sein nicht mal mehr die leute, die noch vollpreis für ein spiel bezahlen (geschweige denn es sogar vorbestellen). ist mir wirklich rätselhaft. nach spätestens einem halben jahr kosten die meisten spiele (bei steam und co. zumindest) doch lediglich noch einen bruchteil. 
auf der anderen seite bin ich natürlich froh drum, dass es wohl offenbar doch noch zahlreiche vollpreis-käufer gibt. ansonsten wäre das system wohl längst zusammengebrochen.


----------



## Wamboland (3. Juni 2013)

Habe Steam drauf weil ich es mag und Origin weil ich es muss. 

Ich finde es halt blöd das jeder da sein eigenes Süppchen kocht - aber logisch, wollen alle was vom Kuchen haben. Steam ist aber eine wirkliche Plattform - Origin nur ein Shop mit DRM (gefühlt). 

Am Anfang gabs bei Steam ja einige Kinderkrankheiten, aber heute kauft man sein Spiel und kann es mit max. Bandbreite (bei mir zumindest, ~4MB/s) runterladen und somit schnell spielen. Die Zeiten in denen der DL mit 10% Leistung rumgeeiert ist sind zum Glück vorbei. 

Ich habe nur noch einen Wunsch für Steam - Bandbreitenbegrenzer im Downloader ... das wäre toll, dann müsste man da kein extra Tool für nutzen.


----------



## belakor602 (3. Juni 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Und ein Spiel das unausgepackt in deinem Regal verstaubt kannst du auch nach 10 Jahren noch für 40-50 Euro verkaufen? Interessant. Ich biete dir ab sofort einige alte Spiele für 40 Euro an..



Natürlich nicht. Aber Das Spiel dass 10 Jahre auf dem Regal verstaubt ist, ist in dem selben Zustand und hat den selben Wert wie wenn du es jetzt zum jetzigen Marktpreis kaufen würdest. Ein Auto dass aber 10 Jahre gestanden ist hat nicht den selben Wert wie genau das selbe Auto was heute aus der Fabrik rollt. Die Preise sinken nur aufgrund von Nachfrage bei Videospielen. Es gibt sowas wie Verschleiss nicht! Und das Problem ist nicht der sondern ein andere. Singleplayerspiele werden vorbestellt in 2 Tagen durchgespielt und dann wieder zurückgebracht. Der Händler verkauft dann dieses eine Spiel 2 tage nach Release zu den halben Preis. Er kann sichs ja leisten da er keinerlei Abgaben leisten muss an Entwickler.

Wieso glaubst du denn, das es hohe Steuern auf Importware gibt? Um den heimischen Markt etwas zu schützen. Genaus müssen Entwickler auch etwas geschützt werden und der beste Weg ist dass einfach die Entwickler einen Teil des Gewinns aus Gebrauchtspielverkäufen macht. Wieso verteidigt ihr die Händler denn soviel? Schadet doch nicht euch!



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ach stimmt. Indietitel sind komplett ausgestorben. Hab ich voll vergessen. Rentiert sich für die Indie Entwickler sowieso nicht mehr und Steam und co. haben auch die ganzen Indietitel aus ihrem System geworfen, zusammen mit diesem Indie-Greenlight-Steam Projekt. Your Right!
> Und Crowdfounding... was ist das? Wer bezahlt da freiwillig für so ein Spiel und spendet sogar über das Spendenziel heraus. Strange das alles.



Ich spreche hier nicht von Indie-Titel. Square Enix z.B hat mit Devil May Cry, Sleeping Dogs, Hitman und Tomb Raider neuestens marginalen Gewinn gemacht. Die Kosten gerade noch gedeckt und ein bisschen darauf.


----------



## KingRichard-Oehler (3. Juni 2013)

*Gibts doch schon...*



> Ich habe nur noch einen Wunsch für Steam - Bandbreitenbegrenzer im  Downloader ... das wäre toll, dann müsste man da kein extra Tool für  nutzen.​


Diese Option gib es bereits, zumindest bei mir kann aber sein das, das noch Beta ist. 
Steam--> Einstellungen--> Downloads--> Downloads auf die folgende Bandbreite besc...


----------



## Maxinator95 (3. Juni 2013)

Ich bin ein großer Fan von Steam, da es mir als Schüler mit weniger finanziellen Mitteln eine große Bandbreite an Spielen zu genießen und stehe auch UPlay und Origin nicht sonderlich negativ gegenüber, aber eins stört mich ungemein an allen Dreien:
Überall fehlt die Funktion einen Proxy-Server (mit Anmeldedaten) zu hinterlegen. 
Oder bin ich bloß zu blöd, das zu finden. Mit UPlay komme ich garnicht online, mit Origin auch nur halbwegs und bei Steam fehlen auch die Onlinefunktionen.


----------



## Stiff2000 (3. Juni 2013)

Steam ist die einzige und wahre Spieleplattform. 
Wenn es ein Spiel bei Steam um 49€ gibt und bei Origin um 39€, dann kaufe ich es bei Steam 

Der einzige Grund für Origin ist Crysis 3 und BF. Ansonsten Finger weg! 
UPlay ist ok, aber muss auch nicht sein...

Lg an alle Zocker

und PS: Verdammt mein GRID 2 stürzt laufend ab..... hoffe Nvidia legt bald einen Treiber nach.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juni 2013)

Steam ist eine tolle Plattform, vor allem wenn es um Schnäppchen und Indie-Spiele geht. Vollpreisspiele kauf ich aber dennoch weiterhin im Laden mit Verpackung.
Was auch bei Steam gut ist, wenn man z.B. sein System neu aufsetzt, dann braucht man den ganzen Ordner samt Spiele nur auf eine externe Festplatte ziehen, installiert sein Betriebssystem neu und zieht das ganze dann wieder rüber und fertig.
Sehr praktisch.


----------



## bentrop (3. Juni 2013)

Bin auch großer Fan von Steam und find es einfach geil .. machst dein Rechner neu.. Machst Steam drauf und alles ist geordnet da und muss nur geladen werden.
Und bis auf paar Abende gab es bisher nie Probleme. Nutze Steam seit Half Life 2.
Origin ist mir irgendwie nicht sympatisch und nutz Ich auch nur wegen Battlefield.
Uplay ist meiner Meinung nach der größte S... habs nur weil ich nicht wusste das man Games wie FarCry 3 und Assassin Creed 3 nicht bei Steam einfügen kann wenn man es im Handel kauft ( habs zumindest nicht hinbekommen ^^ )


----------



## Docmortem (3. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube kaum das Steam eine eigene Konsole auf den Markt bringen wird. Die Entwicklung geht denke ich eher in die Richtung, dass man seinen eigenen PC an den Fernseher anschließt und dieser dann als Konsole dient. Ich glaube mich auch daran zu erinnern, dass Steam an einem eigenen Controller arbeitet. Die Kunden von Steam haben ja schon alle eine dieser modernen NextGen Konsolen mit unglaublicher PC ähnlicher Architektur zu Hause. (Die ist sogar herstellerunabhängig upgradebar oO)


----------



## shippy74 (3. Juni 2013)

Ich mag Steam überhaupt nicht,da ich wenn überhaupt nur mit großem Aufwand das Game das ich auf CD hab auch von CD installieren kann, kam dann ein Update raus gehts schon nicht mehr. Genauso muß ich alle Updates ziehen um überhaupt Spielen zu können ob ich das will oder brauche interessiert da Steam auch nicht.
Da finde ich Uplay um Welten besser, da kann ich Updates sogar Manuell laden und auf dem PC sichern und ich kann mein Spiel IMMER von CD aus installieren, genau das ist der Grund warum ich mir Spiele auf CD kaufe, was soll der Blödsinn mit dem Download des Spiels wenn ich es auf der CD hab.
Ich hab Aktuell 2 Plattformen die ich nutze, Uplay und GFWL was anderes will ich auch nicht haben. Da hab ich wenigstens noch halbwegs die Kontrolle was mit dem Spiel passiert und ich kann es bei beiden Plattformen direkt nach Installation OHNE Update, Offline Spielen so oft und so lange ich will.


----------



## Rupture (3. Juni 2013)

Ich liebe Steam über alles ,vorallem die Unterstützung von Indie Entwicklern ist genial.
Es gäbe manche Perle nicht, wenn kleine Studios immer noch auf dem althergebrachten Weg vertreiben müssten.
Steam ist soooo viel mehr, als nur ein Kopierschutz.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (3. Juni 2013)

Ich kann auch nichts schlechtes gegen Steam loswerden, es gehört seit langem für mich zum Alltag, es ist teilweise eh unmöglich noch Spiele ohne DRM-Maßnahmen zu finden.


----------



## lars9401 (3. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich mag Steam überhaupt nicht,da ich wenn überhaupt nur mit großem Aufwand das Game das ich auf CD hab auch von CD installieren kann, kam dann ein Update raus gehts schon nicht mehr. Genauso muß ich alle Updates ziehen um überhaupt Spielen zu können ob ich das will oder brauche interessiert da Steam auch nicht.
> Da finde ich Uplay um Welten besser, da kann ich Updates sogar Manuell laden und auf dem PC sichern und ich kann mein Spiel IMMER von CD aus installieren, genau das ist der Grund warum ich mir Spiele auf CD kaufe, was soll der Blödsinn mit dem Download des Spiels wenn ich es auf der CD hab.
> Ich hab Aktuell 2 Plattformen die ich nutze, Uplay und GFWL was anderes will ich auch nicht haben. Da hab ich wenigstens noch halbwegs die Kontrolle was mit dem Spiel passiert und ich kann es bei beiden Plattformen direkt nach Installation OHNE Update, Offline Spielen so oft und so lange ich will.


 
Dann wird es aber wahrscheinlich an deinem System liegen. Ich konnte bis jetzt noch jedes auf DVD gekaufte Spiel über den Datenträger installieren.

Und wenn du nicht willst das dein Spiel Updates zieht, dann stell es doch aus.


----------



## hanso (3. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich Steam starte, gruselt es mich immer: 99,99% Gewaltspiele, selbst die Puzzlespiele sind so gemacht dass man etwas "wegschiesst" und dann trifft es und es "explodiert" dann etwas.

Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, es wird einmal das Spiel kommen bei dessen Kauf man nicht Gewissenskrisen kriegt.


----------



## lolxd999 (3. Juni 2013)

hanso schrieb:


> Wenn ich Steam starte, gruselt es mich immer: 99,99% Gewaltspiele, selbst die Puzzlespiele sind so gemacht dass man etwas "wegschiesst" und dann trifft es und es "explodiert" dann etwas.
> 
> Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, es wird einmal das Spiel kommen bei dessen Kauf man nicht Gewissenskrisen kriegt.


 
Also wenn ich jetzt in den Steam Shop gehe sehe ich mit GRID2, Kerbal Space Programm , The Swapper, Prison Architect und der Universe Sandbox als Tagesdeal direkt 5 Titel die nichts mit ''wegschiessen'' und ''explodieren'' zu tun haben... Warscheinlich ist mein Steam seltsam ... 

Davon ab, dass es so eine große Bandbreite an ''Gewaltspielen'' gibt, dafür kann Steam wenig (abgesehn von den Vavle eigenen Titeln), die anderen Titel die aktuell promoted werden (Metro LL, CoD Ghosts, Remember Me, Payday 2,...) kommen von verschiedenen Publishern, Steam ist reine Verkaufsplattform.

In nem Saturn hier gibts auch ein ganzes USK 18 Regal im Gaming Bereich... Kann Saturn auch nix für (die Dinger nicht zu verkaufen ist warscheinlich im Hinblick auf den Umsatz indiskutabel)


----------



## lolxd999 (3. Juni 2013)

Maxinator95 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein großer Fan von Steam, da es mir als Schüler mit weniger finanziellen Mitteln eine große Bandbreite an Spielen zu genießen und stehe auch UPlay und Origin nicht sonderlich negativ gegenüber, aber eins stört mich ungemein an allen Dreien:
> Überall fehlt die Funktion einen Proxy-Server (mit Anmeldedaten) zu hinterlegen.
> Oder bin ich bloß zu blöd, das zu finden. Mit UPlay komme ich garnicht online, mit Origin auch nur halbwegs und bei Steam fehlen auch die Onlinefunktionen.


 
Den Schülerteil unterschreib ich zu 110 % Wenn ich mir anguck was Kumpels im Jahr für Games ausgeben (auf der Konsole) und dann feststelle, dass ich mit (deutlich) weniger Budget die selben Spiele (während nem Steam Sale) gekauft hab, kann ich Steam gar nicht bös sein 


Bezüglich Proxy: Ist (zumindest von Steam) nicht nur nicht gewollt, sondern laut AGB sogar untersagt, man könnt sich damit  
a) in DE indizierte Titel holen und
b) Proxy eines Landes nutzen wo Spiele deutlich günstiger sind (Russland etc.)

Ist also nicht verwunderlich, dass Steam dir keine Einstellung für Proxys anbietet. 

PS: Ist eigentlich schon was übern Summer Sale 13 bekannt ? Müsst ja bald soweit sein .


----------



## Schlechtmacher (3. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was auch bei Steam gut ist, wenn man z.B. sein System neu aufsetzt, dann braucht man den ganzen Ordner samt Spiele nur auf eine externe Festplatte ziehen, installiert sein Betriebssystem neu und zieht das ganze dann wieder rüber und fertig.
> Sehr praktisch.


 
Das geht auch ohne Steam bei 95% der Spiele. Kompliziert wird es nur dadurch, dass alle neueren Titel ihre Savegames, Einstellungen usw. bekloppterweise in den Windows-Userfiles ablegen wo sie eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben. Die muss man dann eben separat sichern. Ältere Titel legen ihren Schlunz zum Glück im eigenen Ordner ab, das ist dann völlig stressfrei.


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Juni 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Das geht auch ohne Steam bei 95% der Spiele. Kompliziert wird es nur dadurch, dass alle neueren Titel ihre Savegames, Einstellungen usw. bekloppterweise in den Windows-Userfiles ablegen wo sie eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben. Die muss man dann eben separat sichern. Ältere Titel legen ihren Schlunz zum Glück im eigenen Ordner ab, das ist dann völlig stressfrei.


 
Nicht ganz richtig.

Wegen Steam entfallen die alten Installer die hinterher viel Müll hinterlassen können (wenn man damit rumschlampt)
Sprich Spiele die man mit nem Installer installiert (wie eben früher) sollte man 
nicht hin und her verschieben/kopieren weil sonst in der Registry

viel Restmüll entsteht. Im schlimmsten Fall wird vll noch irgendwo Speicher belegt
obwohl das Spiel z.b. nicht mehr existiert.

Bei Steam ist das egal weil die Bibliothek die benötigten Daten erkennt als ob nie etwas verändert wurde.

Edit. Außer eben es sind SaveGames.
Aber die werden doch eh alle in der Cloud zusätzlich gespeichert oder nich?


----------



## McDrake (4. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich mag Steam überhaupt nicht,da ich wenn überhaupt nur mit großem Aufwand das Game das ich auf CD hab auch von CD installieren kann, kam dann ein Update raus gehts schon nicht mehr....


Wenn ich ein Speil kaufe, welches über STEAM aktiviert werden muss, dann leg ich gar keinen Datenträger ein.
Denn inzwischen geht der Download beinahe schneller als die CD-Fummelei.
Code eingeben und das Spiel wird in den richtigen Ordner runtergeladen und gleich auch noch der neuste Patch raufgeladen.
Ok, das kommt latünich auch auf den Internetprovider an.


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Juni 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Speil kaufe, welches über STEAM aktiviert werden muss, dann leg ich gar keinen Datenträger ein.
> Denn inzwischen geht der Download beinahe schneller als die CD-Fummelei.
> Code eingeben und das Spiel wird in den richtigen Ordner runtergeladen und gleich auch noch der neuste Patch raufgeladen.
> Ok, das kommt latünich auch auf den Internetprovider an.


 
Bei normalen Spielen geb ich dir sogar hier wirklich recht.
Ich finds auch komfortabler runterzuladen weil mich irgendein Fluch der CD Installation verfolgt 

Aber bei Spielen wie Max Payne 3 ( 35 gb) ist eine dvd Installation dennoch schneller.

Anscheinend bin ich hier wirklich der einzige der oft fehlerhafte DVDs/Installer hatte 
Das letzte Spiel war Hard Reset Retail Version (ohne Steamanbindung)... total frustriert hab ich die defekte DVD wieder abgegeben
und anschließend das Spiel im Steam gekauft


----------



## LordCrash (4. Juni 2013)

Also ich verstehe diese ganze Used-Games Diskussion nicht. Meiner Meinung nach ist es absolut nachvollziehbar, dass man Software nicht weiterverkaufen darf. Das EU Recht ist hier schlicht Mist und die Verbraucherzentrale hilft der gesamten Industrie keinen Schritt weiter (und da beziehe ich die Kunden mit ein) mit ihrer Politik und der Klage gegen Steam....


----------



## shippy74 (4. Juni 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Anscheinend bin ich hier wirklich der einzige der oft fehlerhafte DVDs/Installer hatte



Scheint mir auch so, oder du hast ein Laufwerk das etwas anspruchsvoll ist.
Wie gesagt ich bleib bei UPlay und GFWL und meinen Altmodischen Ansichten ,da hab ich die besten Erfahrungen mit gemacht.

Aber ich geb Lord Crash recht, das mit dem Verkaufen von Gebrauchten Spielen ist echt überflüssig, zumindest beim PC. Konsole hab ich schon gebrauchte Gekauft,weil es die neu nicht mehr gegeben hat.
Aber am PC bekommt man eh alles nach geschmissen wenn man etwas Zeit hat


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Steam ist eine tolle Plattform, vor allem wenn es um Schnäppchen und Indie-Spiele geht.



ganz genau. bei einem spiel für 2,50 sind mir dann auch die bekannten einschränkungen völlig schnuppe.



> Vollpreisspiele kauf ich aber dennoch weiterhin im Laden mit Verpackung.


 
nö, gar nicht mehr. warum auch?


----------



## Schlechtmacher (4. Juni 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig.
> 
> Wegen Steam entfallen die alten Installer die hinterher viel Müll hinterlassen können (wenn man damit rumschlampt)
> Sprich Spiele die man mit nem Installer installiert (wie eben früher) sollte man
> nicht hin und her verschieben/kopieren weil sonst in der Registry


 
Ist doch ganz richtig (wenn man genau ließt, was ich schreibe)

Die meisten Spiele müssen nicht installiert/registriert sein, um zu funktionieren. Setzt man also sein System neu auf, kann man sie von der Spielepartition i.d.R. einfach starten ohne sie neu zu installieren, bzw. den Ordner von einer externen wieder auf die interne Festplatte schieben, um beim genannten Beispiel zu bleiben. Einige wenige Spiele müssen ordnungsgemäß installiert werden, jedoch kann man den angelegten Ordner anschließend mit einem Backup überschreiben, sollte man das Spiel irgendwie modifiziert haben.


----------



## golani79 (4. Juni 2013)

@Schlechtmacher

Und wennst ein Update installieren willst, darfst nachher das Spiel nochmal neu installieren, weil der Updater keine Pfadangaben / Registryeinträge  findet


----------



## onaccdesaster (4. Juni 2013)

Ist ja ein interessanter Bericht von PC-Games aber in den ganzen Jahren die es jetzt DRM gibt sprich Portale wie Steam, Uplay, Origin und Battle.net gehört auch dazu, hat sich meine negative Einstellung gegenüber diesem System nicht geändert. Zumal Online-Zwang ja auch noch meistens dazugehört.

Ich bringe es gleich auf den Punkt und finde was diese Publisher/Portale machen ist illegal! Ein Spiel, Musik oder Film ist eh schon vom Gesetz her geschützt und wer dagegen verstößt und erwischt wird wird mit saftigen Geldstrafen und sogar mit Freiheitsentzug bei sehr schweren Verstößen bestraft. Wo werden endlich bitte mal wieder die Rechte der Verbraucher geschützt? Gerade heutzutage und wegen dem Grund das die Publisher an Gebrauchtspielen nichts verdienen ist dieses Nutzungslizens- und Raubkopie-Gefasel nur ein vorgeschobener Grund den Gebrauchtmarkt zu vernichten!
Die Publisher haben nicht das Recht genausowenig wie ein Autohersteller das Recht hätte wenn man was verkaufen will da wieder einen Obulus zu Verlangen! Ich gebe Geld für eine Ware also gehört die Ware mir! Am geistigen Eigentum oder Gedanken was ändern oder Kopieren darf ich eh nicht !!

Bei mir hat dieser ganze Kram nur bewirkt das ich mir weniger kaufe wie früher und warte bis die Spiele günstiger sind. Auch wenn ich nur "Neuspiele" zuhause habe hatte ich auch schon 1 Spiel wieder verkauft und 3 Games Gebraucht gekauft. Auch für Studenten oder Teenager die nicht soviel Geld im Säckel haben ist der Gebrauchtmarkt eine Form der "Spiel-Finanzierung" um ihren Hobby weiterhin fröhnen zu können. Von der "Propaganda" dieses Spiels oder Werbung die auch durch den Gebrauchtmarkt vorhanden ist mal zu Schweigen. 

Ich hoffe das diesem illegalen Treiben der Publisher bald ein Ende gesetzt wird und sage das mal in Worten meines Opa´s: "Das ist nicht Richtig!"


----------



## Schlechtmacher (4. Juni 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> @Schlechtmacher
> 
> Und wennst ein Update installieren willst, darfst nachher das Spiel nochmal neu installieren, weil der Updater keine Pfadangaben / Registryeinträge  findet


 
Das wiederum hängt vom Updater ab. Einige streiken dann, andere erlauben eine manuelle Pfadangabe. Wird aus dem Spiel oder dessen Launcher heraus gepatcht (die meisten modernen Spiele), spielt es i.d.R. keine Rolle ob installiert oder wo sich das Verzeichnis befindet.


----------



## Killmouse (4. Juni 2013)

sehr interessant auch blizz steam http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/3267-Battle-net-Desktop-Client-Battle-net-Desktop-Client


----------



## Atuan (4. Juni 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Der Witz ist: übers Internet wäre das heutzutage kein Problem


 
Genau da liegt ja das Problem. Denn mal ganz im Ernst: Wo würdest du dein Spiel kaufen, wenn es bei Steam plötzlich einen "Gebraucht-Shop" neben dem normalen Shop geben würde? Der einzige Unterschied für den Kunden wäre, dass im Shop statt "GRID 2 - 44,99€" ein "GRID 2 - 1274 Angebote ab 30€" steht. Versuch gar nicht erst mir zu erzählen, dass du 15 Euro verschenken würdest... Ich persönlich bin mal ganz ehrlich: Mir würde solch ein Gebrauchtmarkt nicht gefallen, da er extrem unfair wäre, aber nutzen würde ich ihn. Vermutlich sogar ausschließlich. Denn wozu sollte ich da noch einen "Erstkauf" tätigen? Ich kaufe einfach die "gebrauchte" () Fassung von Nelsinho aus Sao Paulo. Das Spiel ist ja trotzdem auf Deutsch, auch wenn ich die "ürsprünglich" portugesische Sprachausgabe kaufe...

Steam und co. stellen nicht nur eine Möglichkeit dar, den Gebrauchtmarkt auszurotten, sondern machen es sogar notwendig, dies zu tun. Ein freier, *digitaler* Gebrauchtmarkt, wäre das Ende der digitalen Shops. Wir würden zurückkehren zu lokalisierten Retail-Fassungen, die vermutlich trotzdem online aktiviert werden müssten. Wer weiterverkaufen will, muss den Support anrufen, damit dieser den Key vom Account löst. Vielleicht noch mit Warteschleife und planlosen Mitarbeitern eines externen Callcenters. Oder gleich ganz pervers, mit postalischer Bestätigung des Verkäufers UND des Käufers. Keine Ahnung, hauptsache schön kompliziert, so dass da keiner Bock drauf hat.

Der Gebrauchtmarkt ist hin. Der kommt nicht wieder. Mit Retail-Fassungen war das alles noch im Rahmen, da es sehr lokal gehalten war. Aber mit Downloads... Man kann gar nicht anders, als den Weiterverkauf von Downloads zu unterbinden.



onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Auch für Studenten oder Teenager die nicht soviel Geld im Säckel haben ist der Gebrauchtmarkt eine Form der "Spiel-Finanzierung" um ihren Hobby weiterhin fröhnen zu können.


 
Oh ja, die armen Studenten und Teenager... Die müssen ja so unter Steam leiden. Selbst Jahrzehnte nach Release, kosten neue Spiele dort noch immer 60 Euro, weil man ja nicht mehr mit dem Gebrauchtmarkt konkurrieren muss... Gut, Deus Ex 3 habe ich dort inklusive Add On für 5 Euro bekommen, aber das zählt nicht, denn... ääähhh... Das war ja schon ein Jahr alt! Sonst bleibt da immer alles teuer. Gut, ok, ausser Spec Ops: The Line. Das habe ich vor einem Monat auch für 5 Euro gekauft. Zählt aber auch nicht, weil... ALLES TEUER!!! Wobei... GTA Complete für € 7,50... Ne, warte... Ich glaub so schlecht ist Steam doch nicht für Schüler und Studenten, die sich den Vollpreis nicht leisten können 

Einfach mal ne Schachtel Kippen weniger im Monat, macht schon ein 1 Jahr altes Spiel im Steam Deal aus. Und drei, vier mal im Monat selber was kochen, mit frischen Zutaten aus der Gemüseabteilung, kommt auch billiger, als Pferderavioli aus der Dose. Da ist dann schon ein zweites, semiaktuelles Spiel drin. Spiele verkaufen, um sich neue Spiele zu finanzieren, muss man mit Steam wirklich nicht mehr.



kleines edit hinterher: Nicht falsch verstehen, ich würde es auch bevorzugen, meine Spiele wieder ohne Clients und Accountbindung spielen zu können. Aber rein finanziell gesehen, sind Download-Shops das Beste, was mir passieren konnte. Ich kaufe zwei Mal im Jahr für unter 50 Euro Spiele (also knape 100 zusammen im Winter- und Summer-Deal) und schaffe es in diesem Jahr nicht mal, sie alle auch zu spielen. Da tut mir der Vollpreis für Ausnahmen (Skyrim, Borderlands 2) dann nicht im Ansatz weh.

Ich bin nur einfach nicht blind und kann verstehen, dass ein digitaler Gebrauchtmarkt nich mit unserer Steam-Deal-Mentalität funktionieren kann. Die Publisher würden ja jetzt schon pleite gehen, wenn sie "von mir" leben müssten...


----------



## Schlechtmacher (4. Juni 2013)

Atuan schrieb:


> Genau da liegt ja das Problem. Denn mal ganz im Ernst: Wo würdest du dein Spiel kaufen, wenn es bei Steam plötzlich einen "Gebraucht-Shop" neben dem normalen Shop geben würde? Der einzige Unterschied für den Kunden wäre, dass im Shop statt "GRID 2 - 44,99€" ein "GRID 2 - 1274 Angebote ab 30€" steht. Versuch gar nicht erst mir zu erzählen, dass du 15 Euro verschenken würdest... Ich persönlich bin mal ganz ehrlich: Mir würde solch ein Gebrauchtmarkt nicht gefallen, da er extrem unfair wäre, aber nutzen würde ich ihn. Vermutlich sogar ausschließlich. Denn wozu sollte ich da noch einen "Erstkauf" tätigen?


Ich sehe jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht das Problem. Wenn da 1274 Angebote sind, bedeutet das ja, dass mindestens 1274 Leute das Original gekauft haben müssen, solange das keine illegalen Kopien sind (bei einem Account-System wie steam praktisch ausgeschlossen). Ziemlich sicher waren es sogar weit mehr, da garantiert nicht jeder seine Spiele wieder verkauft, zumindest nicht gleichzeitig...
Für die Entwickler würde dies einfach bedeuten, dass sie Produkte anbieten müsssen, welche die Leute nicht schon nach einer Woche wieder massenhaft loswerden wollen. Das wäre für uns Spieler nicht wirklich von Nachteil.

Wovon ich sprach war allerdings weniger eine Tauschbörse für Spieler zu schaffen, sondern eben gebrauchte Spiele (in erster Linie Retail aber gerne auch Digital) selbst wieder anzukkaufen und erneut zu verkaufen. Das wäre mit Hilfe einer Webseite für Firmen wie EA, Activision usw. sicherlich machbar, Versand liefe dann natürlich per Post. Will man nicht? Gut aber dann nicht meckern, wenn Andere (GameStop) das Geschäft machen.



Atuan schrieb:


> Wer weiterverkaufen will, muss den Support anrufen, damit dieser den Key vom Account löst. Vielleicht noch mit Warteschleife und planlosen Mitarbeitern eines externen Callcenters. Oder gleich ganz pervers, mit postalischer Bestätigung des Verkäufers UND des Käufers. Keine Ahnung, hauptsache schön kompliziert, so dass da keiner Bock drauf hat.



Selbst das wäre noch ein Fortschritt zum Status Quo und würde mich möglichwerweise sogar zum Steamkunden machen. Nicht weil ich wirklich vorhätte Spiele zu verkaufen, sondern weil ich verdammt nochmal das Recht dazu habe!


----------



## shippy74 (4. Juni 2013)

Hmmh ne Lustige Diskussion habt ihr hier, also Steam ist billig und Verschenkt die Spiele fast? Aber nur Spiele die ein Jahr oder älter sind, ok. Also 1 Jahr alte Spiele bekomm ich auch im Laden günstig sogar mit Verpackung, ob ich da nun 7 oder 10 Euro für zahle macht dann auch keinen unterscheid mehr, zumal ich die im Laden noch ne Verpackung mit Handbuch (im günstigsten Fall) dazu bekomme. Aber die ersten 6 Monate ist ein Spiel nach meiner Erfahrung bei Steam immer ein gutes Stück teurer wie im Laden oder Amazon. Und genau das ist wohl die Zeit die für die Hersteller interessant ist, nach 6 -12 Monaten ist das Spiel doch schon lange abgeschrieben,da interessieren auch keine Verkäufe mehr, oder habt ihr schon mal was gelesen das zb. Spiel XXX nach X Zeit in der Software Pyramide auf Platz 1 liegt?? Nee? Eben es interessiert keinen mehr. Und in der Anfangszeit wo ein Spiel interessant ist,verlangt eben Steam richtig Asche für die Spiele. 
Ihr kauft im Deal Spiele die ihr nie gekauft hättet da sie euch den Vollpreis nicht wert gewesen sind oder waren, ob das nun ein Vorteil ist? Keine ahnung aber wenn ich dann lese das man Spiele kauft die man nie gespielt bekommt wegen Zeit oder sonstwas,da frag ich mich was besser ist, etwas mehr Geld im Laden ausgeben,dafür was kaufen was man auch nutzt oder eben nur kaufen weil es so günstig ist aber dann nichts davon haben.

Ich kaufe seid Jahren nur Spiele für 10-15 Euro im Laden, ohne Steam und kann nicht behaupten das mir was fehlen würde oder ich nix Spielen kann, im Gegenteil,alle Spiele die ich mir gekauft hab für teure 10 Euro mit Verpackung hab ich auch min. einmal Durchgespielt die meisten sogar 2 oder 3 mal.

Ich GLAUBE hier verwechseln einige Leute Sammelleidenschaft mit wirklichem Nutzen, für mich steht jedoch fest das man Steam nicht braucht um günstig neue Spiele zu bekommen und auch Key Shops bieten günstig Spiele an die OHNE diese oder andere Plattformen auskommen. Der einzige Unterschied, Steam drängt euch die Spiele förmlich auf da ihr das Programm eh installiert haben müsst.

Und zu Gebraucht Spielen: Würden die meisten nicht meinen die Welt ginge unter wenn sie ein Spiel nicht am Erscheinungstag spielen könnten und würden etwas Geduld mitbringen und sich nicht dem Kollektiven Hype unterwerfen,bräuchten sie sich nicht um den Verkauf Gedanken zu machen, nach 12 Monaten kosten die Spiele nur noch ein Bruchteil vom Neupreis, und Patches gibt es dann auch. Aber unsere Gesellschaft verlangt ja immer das man alles sofort oder am Besten gestern hat,weil man sonst ja nicht Hip ist oder was weiß ich.
Der witz ist nur das man nach ner Gewissen Zeit zu 99% das bessere ,ausgereifte und auch billigere Spiel bekommt. 

Das einzige was Steam echt gut macht, ist dem Hersteller ne Möglichkeit zu geben das er ein Spiel noch früher mit noch mehr Fehler für Teures Geld unter die Leute werfen kann, warum noch auf Qualität setzen, die meisten bestellen eh vor und man kann ja nach belieben einen Patch nach dem anderen Raushauen. Jeder Monat den man da wartet oder in die Qualität investiert ist ein reiner Geldverlust. Früher schüttelten die Spieler den Kopf wenn es mehr wie 4 Patches gab, und heute werden zig GB benötigt damit ein Vollpreis Spiel das macht wofür es eigentlich gemacht wurde, Sauber und stabil laufen und den Leuten Spaß bringen. Schöne neue Online Welt.


----------



## Fresh1981 (4. Juni 2013)

Ganz ehrlich ich habe mir Grid 2 vorbestellt. Habe es 2std gepielt dann werde ich von nem Freund angerufen der mir sagt das er es sich gerade im Netz irgendwo geknackt bekommen hat was ich allerdings komplett ablehne. In meinen Augen ist das Diebstahl. Jeder will für seine Arbeit bezahlt werden fertig aus.
Gebraucht Spiele über Steam wie solte das den Funktionieren? Da es nur DownloadTitel gibt. Ausserdem ein Gebrauchtes DownloadSpiel. Hast du mal ein wenig nachgedacht? Steam hat ständig Angebote man findet immer was für wenig Geld. Gebrauchte PC Spiele gibt es schon ewig nicht mehr. Alles nur mit Online Aktivierung von daher sollten werden sich Konslen Besitzer über kurz oder lang damit abfinden.


----------



## Fresh1981 (4. Juni 2013)

@Shippy. Was? Hast du Szeam überhaupt Also nur als Beispiel "Giana Sisters Twisted Dreams" Kostet zur Zeit 3,49 ist kein Jahr alt. Ausserdem sind 60% der Spiele billiger als bei Gamestop. Ich Spare mir dazu noch den Weg und kann komfortabel auswählen. Retail gibt es blad nicht mehr. Steam hat bei den Online Verkäufen mächtig zugelegt. Geh mal nach Gamestop. Der PC Bereich ist so klein da wird kaum jemand fündig.


----------



## shippy74 (4. Juni 2013)

@Fresh

Gamestop ist nicht der einzige Laden der Spiele verkauft, zumindest bei uns hier im Saarland. Zu den wegen; Ich gehöre zu den Leuten die gerne mal was anderes sehen wie ihre eigenen vier Wände, ich liebe dieses Rum Schnüffeln in Läden,von daher kann ich zu dem Thema Wege nicht wirklich was sagen.
Aber im Gegensatz zu dir denke ich das es Retail Versionen immer geben wird da die meisten Durchschnittsspieler wohl immer noch die altmodischen Ansichten haben. Mag ja bei Hardcore Gamer anders sein aber die meisten gehen wohl immer in den Laden, würde mich nämlich sonst wundern warum die Spiele Abteilungen bei uns immer größer werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2013)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> @Shippy. Was? Hast du Szeam überhaupt Also nur als Beispiel "Giana Sisters Twisted Dreams" Kostet zur Zeit 3,49 ist kein Jahr alt. Ausserdem sind 60% der Spiele billiger als bei Gamestop. Ich Spare mir dazu noch den Weg und kann komfortabel auswählen. Retail gibt es blad nicht mehr. Steam hat bei den Online Verkäufen mächtig zugelegt. Geh mal nach Gamestop. Der PC Bereich ist so klein da wird kaum jemand fündig.


 GameStop ist ja auch kein Laden, wo man kaufen sollte. ^^


----------



## Schlechtmacher (4. Juni 2013)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> @Shippy. Was? Hast du Szeam überhaupt Also nur als Beispiel "Giana Sisters Twisted Dreams" Kostet zur Zeit 3,49 ist kein Jahr alt.


 
Das kostet aber auch regulär nicht viel. Listenpreis bei GoG 15 USD gleich ~12 EUR. Im Angebot hab ichs vor ein paar Monaten für die Hälfte bekommen. Und ob ich nun 5 oder 10 euro für ein Spiel bezahle ist sogesehen ziemlich egal. Wenn aber alte Klamotten bei Steam noch zum Einführungspreis von 49,99 geführt werden, die es Retail schon längst für 29,99 oder gar 19,99 gibt, dann muss man sich schon wundern, warum die Leute beim Sale noch so ausflippen.


----------



## shippy74 (4. Juni 2013)

Ich denke auch das nur Spiele in den Sale kommen die sich, nicht gut verkaufen oder nicht der erhofften Beliebtheit erfreuen wie gedacht. Wenn es das neue COD oder Borderlands 2 mit DLC für 15 Euro im Deal gibt, oder Bioshock Infinitie für 15-20 werde ich meine Meinung ändern. Bis dahin bleib ich dabei das nur "Ladenhüter" oder abgeschriebene Spiele verramscht werden


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2013)

Steht nicht sowieso bald wieder ein Steam-Summer-Sale vor der Tür ?


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Juni 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Steht nicht sowieso bald wieder ein Steam-Summer-Sale vor der Tür ?


 
Ja, der startet meist in der Zeit zwischen Ende Juni und Mitte Juli. Letztes Jahr begann er am 12. Juli.
Also spart man schon mal Leute


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ja, der startet meist in der Zeit zwischen Ende Juni und Mitte Juli. Letztes Jahr begann er am 12. Juli.
> Also spart man schon mal Leute


 Ich glaube, ich höre schon mein Spiele-Sparschwein winseln...


----------



## DarkLordHelmchen (4. Juni 2013)

Es gibt doch auch bekannte Spiele im Angebot und nicht nur Ladenhüter. Ich habe bspw. Borderlands 2 im Steamangebot für knapp 14€ gekauft!


----------



## Atuan (4. Juni 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Ich sehe jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht das Problem. Wenn da 1274 Angebote sind, bedeutet das ja, dass mindestens 1274 Leute das Original gekauft haben müssen


Du siehst das Problem nicht  Das ist hart...  Ich versuchs mal...

Wenn du ein und dasselbe Spiel zwei mal vor dir liegen hast, ein mal für 59,99 und ein mal für 45 Euro, welches nimmst du dann? Nein, ich warte nicht auf deine Antwort, denn du nimmst das für 45 Euro (Du gehörst weggesperrt, wenn du es nicht tust. Zwangsjacke und so...). Das für 45 Euro war nun aber "gebraucht". Der Publisher sieht dafür nicht einen einzigen Cent. Kein Ding, so funktionieren Gebrauchtwaren nun mal. Nun reden wir hier aber nicht mehr vom Gamestop um die Ecke, sondern von einem globalen Markt, mit zig Millionen Teilnehmern. Kurz nachdem die ersten unzufriedenen Käufer und "schnell mal Durchspieler" mit ihren Lizenzen auf diesen Markt kommen, beginnt ein Kreislauf, der sich nicht mit der Steam-Deal-Mentalität und unserer Wegwerfgesellschaft verträgt. Der Titel deiner Wahl wird wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder "gebraucht" verfügbar sein. Es gibt schließlich nichts unkomplizierteres, als nach dem Abspann auf "Verkaufen" zu drücken. Wozu sollte man ein Spiel behalten, wenn man es nicht spielt? Ist ja eh nur digital, hat also nicht mal was mit Sammeln zu tun. Verkaufen, fertig. Will man es nochmal spielen, kauft man es sich halt wieder. 45 Euro in der Tasche, zack, bumm. Warum also, sollst du jetzt 59,99 ausgeben, wenn das Spiel andauernd für 45 Euro zu haben ist?

Wenn du also nicht vollkommen gaga bist und 15 Euro verschenkst, muss der Publisher von den 1274 Kopien leben, die von ihm gekauft wurden. Und wenn 100 Millionen Leute diese 1274 vom Publisher gekauften Kopien spielen, hat das den Publisher nichts anzugehen. Er hat schließlich sein Geld mit dem Erstverkauf dieser Einheiten bekommen. Vollkommen korrekt. "_Friss Scheiße, lieber Publisher. Und beeil dich gefälligst mit Mass Effect 4, denn die 100 Millionen Fans wollen Nachschub... .. ... Wie, eingestampft? Mass Effect 4 kommt nicht? Der Vorgänger hat nur 1274 Einheiten verkauft und die Produktionskosten nicht eingespielt? Aber der ist doch immer auf Platz 1 der am meisten gespielten Spiele?!?_" 

Gut, zugegeben, ich mag jetzt ein wenig übertrieben haben. Aber für einige Spiele würde ein solches System definitiv das Aus bedeuten. Und damit miene ich nicht ma schlechte Spiele, wie du hiermit andeutest:



Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Für die Entwickler würde dies einfach bedeuten, dass sie Produkte anbieten müsssen, welche die Leute nicht schon nach einer Woche wieder massenhaft loswerden wollen. Das wäre für uns Spieler nicht wirklich von Nachteil.


Doch, wäre es. Es gibt durchaus richtig gute Spiele, die man sofort wieder "loswerden will", bzw. verkaufen wird, weil es nur ein unkomplizierter Klick ist und man lieber Geld in der Tasche hat, anstatt das ein Spiel nutzlos in der Steam-Bibliothek versauert.

Was für Spiele wären das? Spec Ops: The Line zum Beispiel. Erstklassiges Spiel, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen. Die Story ist... interessant. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Ich freue mich, das Spiel gespielt zu haben. ABER: Es ist an und für sich nur ein simpler 3rd Person-Deckungsshooter. Erfindet das Shooter-Genre definitiv nicht neu und man hat es in 5 oder 6 Stunden durch. Multiplayer gibt es zwar, aber der ist drangetackert und wird von niemandem gespielt. Was soll dabei rauskommen? Gebrauchtversionen so weit das Auge reicht und das noch am Releasetag... Story spielen, verkaufen. Der kommerzielle Flop ist vorprogrammiert. Und das bei einem guten Spiel, dass endlich mal etwas anderes bietet, als den großen amerikanischen Helden, der die Welt vor den Terroristen rettet. *gähn* Da soll also ein gutes Spiel floppen, weil es eine kurze Spielzeit hat?

Ja, richtig, man könnte darüber diskutieren, ob ein 5 Stunden Singleplayer Spiel zum Vollpreis über die Ladentheke wandern sollte. Ist schon unverschämt. Ändert aber nichts an der Gebrauchtspielethematik. Auch wenns nur 20 Euro kosten würde, würden die Leute es wieder verkaufen. Ist ja nur ein Klick...

Noch ein paar Beispiele von Spielen, die sehr wahrscheinlich floppen würden, obwohl sie gut sind: Far Cry, Metro Last Light, Portal, Batman Arkham Asylum/City, The Walking Dead von Telltale, Deadspace, ... Die Liste kann man endlos weiterspinnen, hab mich jetzt aber auf Spiele beschränkt, die ich persönlich gut finde. Das sind alles Spiele, die in ein oder zwei Wochen durchgespielt sind und keinen echten Multiplayer haben.



Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Wovon ich sprach war allerdings weniger eine Tauschbörse für Spieler zu schaffen, sondern eben gebrauchte Spiele (in erster Linie Retail aber gerne auch Digital) selbst wieder anzukkaufen und erneut zu verkaufen. Das wäre mit Hilfe einer Webseite für Firmen wie EA, Activision usw. sicherlich machbar, Versand liefe dann natürlich per Post. Will man nicht? Gut aber dann nicht meckern, wenn Andere (GameStop) das Geschäft machen.


Natürlich will man das nicht. Würdest du auch nicht wollen, wenn du als Publisher pro verkauftem Spiel nur ca. 25 Euro bekommst (eine Schätzung, die regelmäßig wieder auftritt und auch von Brancheninsidern schon mehrmals genannt wurde), mit denen du aber auch die Kosten (direkte, wie DVD/BD, Entwicklung, Marketing UND andere laufende Kosten, wie eben Personalverwaltung, Büroräume, Putzfrau, Kaffeeautomat) decken musst. Da willst du nicht noch anfangen, die Spiele deinen Kunden wieder für 20 Euro abzukaufen, um sie dann für 45 erneut zu verkaufen. Da hast du zwar deine 25 Euro "zurück", aber noch mehr Verwaltung und Versand am Arsch, die dann ja auch bezahlt werden wollen. Ein solches Modell würde sich für Publisher nicht lohnen.

Für Gamestop und co. lohnt es sich. Da kommt der Verkäufer in den Laden, die haben also kaum Mehraufwand. Und von der Gewinnmarge her, sind denen Gebrauchtspiele sogar lieber, da die deutlich mehr bringen, als die ca. 8 Euro für einen Neuverkauf.



Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Selbst das wäre noch ein Fortschritt zum Status Quo und würde mich möglichwerweise sogar zum Steamkunden machen. Nicht weil ich wirklich vorhätte Spiele zu verkaufen, sondern weil ich verdammt nochmal das Recht dazu habe!


So schön die eigenen Rechte manchmal auch sind (und so sehr sie auf Nutzungslizenzen eben nicht zutreffen), darf man sie beim digitalen Handel nicht zulassen. Die Wahl ist nämlich eine ganz einfache: Deine Rechte (die du nie hattest), oder digitaler Vertrieb. Beides zusammen geht nicht. Wie gesagt, ich fände Spiele ohne Accountbindung auch schöner. Aber als Shop, finde ich Steam doch recht gut und ich nutze es auch schamlos aus. Da pfeiff ich gern auf mein Wiederverkaufs"recht". Was ich für 5 Euro gekauft habe, muss ich nicht noch wiederverkaufen. Ohne Steam-Deals würde ich vermutlich nur halb so viel zocken. Ich bin sozusagen also froh darüber, dass der Wiederverkauf digitaler Güter nicht möglich ist, da es diesen sonst nicht gäbe


----------



## LordCrash (4. Juni 2013)

Das ist doch alles ganz einfach. Es ist nicht Steam alleine, das den PC Spielemarkt im Vergleich zum Konsolen Spielemarkt so viel günstiger macht, meist schon zu Release (außer bei EA und Activision/Blizzard mit ihrer verqueren Politik....) aber auf alle Fälle ein paar Wochen/Monate/Jahre danach: es ist der freie Markt. Wenn ich absolut frei bin, wo ich mir mein Spiel kaufen möchte, dann kann ich nach dem Preis entscheiden. Kaufe ich es im Laden, bei Steam, bei GoG, bei GMG, bei Uplay, bei Origin, bei Nuuvem usw usw usw. Da herrscht nun mal ein Preiskampf zwischen den verschiedenen Angeboten. Außerdem können die Publisher/Entwickler ihre Preispolitik selbst festlegen und müssen sich nicht an Vorgaben von Konsolenherrstellern halten, die mit hohen Spielepreisen ihre mageren Gewinne (bzw. Verluste) für ihre Hardware kompensieren müssen.

Auf den Konsolen wäre ein Gebrauchtmarkt ebenso überflüssig wie auf dem PC, wenn die Konsolenhersteller ihr digitales Monopol aufgeben würden und einen freien digitalen Spielemarkt zulassen würden, auf dem die Distributionsplattformen und die Publisher die Preise bestimmen. Denn in den heutigen Preisen für Konsolenspiele (die leider teilweise 1zu1 auf den PC übertragen werden, danke EA und Activision/Blizzard) sind die Preise für den Weiterverkauf schon teilweise mit einberechnet. Klar wird auf den Konsolen kein neuer AA Titel für 35€ verkauft, wenn man davon ausgehen muss, dass der Titel dann noch 3 oder 4 mal weiterverkauft wird und der Publisher von diesen Weiterverkäufen keinen müden Cent mehr sieht. Machen wir doch mal ein kleines Rechenbeispiel: 
Wenn ein Titel für 60€ verkauft wird zu Release und noch 2 mal weiterverkauft wird, zahlen praktisch jeder davon 20€ für das Spiel an den Entwickler, (wovon noch mal Gebühren an MS oder Sony abgehen und an den Laden, falls es physisch gekauft wird.) 20€ sind meines Erachtens nach für einen vollwertigen AAA Titel mit evtl. 20 Stunden Spielzeit deutlich zu wenig. Und wenn das Spiel noch ein 3. oder 4. mal weiterverkauft wird, dann sinkt der Kaufpreis sogar noch drastisch pro Person. 
Da finde ich das PC Modell, wo keine Kopien weiterverkauft werden dürfen, doch deutlich fairer für alle Beteiligten: man bezahlt direkt zu Release evlt. 40-45€, was durchaus angemessen ist für viele Spiele (die ich kaufen würde.....), und später dann nur noch 30€ oder 20€ und noch viel später vielleicht nur noch 10€. Wie viel hat ein Publisher dann an 3 Personen verdient? Direkt zu Release bei 40€ sage und schreibe 120€, also das Doppelte, was er an seiner Konsolenkundschaft verdient hat. Und selbst wenn nicht jeder das Spiel zu Release kauft, verdient er in den erstn 6 Monaten nach Release an 3 Kunden noch 90€ (40+30+20 im Beispiel).

monopolistischer Konsolen-Gebrauchtmarkt: Publisher = 60€ - Kunden = 20€/1 -> Kunden "zocken" Publisher und Entwickler ab
freier PC Markt ohne Gebrauchtverkäufe: Publisher = 120€ (zu Release) - Kunden = 40€ -> faires Modell für beide Parteien (

Wer nicht so viel Geld hat, muss eben warten. Es ist aber falsch, einen "Anspruch" auf niedrige Preise für Computerspiele abzuleiten. Wenn man sich einen Luxusartikel wie Videospiele nicht leisten kann, dann kann man sie sich eben nicht leisten, zumindest nicht zu Release und keine AAA Titel.


----------



## hanso (4. Juni 2013)

Als ich früher noch neu erschienene Spiele direkt gekauft und gezockt habe, hatte ich ein wahnsinns "Dabei+Zusammen+Mittendrin" Gefühl,
Wenn ich mir dagegen so ein nach ein paar Wochen verbilligtes Steam Spiel reinpfeife da fühle ich mich so furchtbar einsam - wie ein Assi der den Zug verpasst hat ^^


----------



## Worrel (4. Juni 2013)

Übrigens:
Bei anderen Kulturgütern ist es Lizenztechnisch exakt dasselbe - zB bei Büchern:
Man darf das Buch lesen, aber nicht ganze Kapitel zitieren oder auch nur ohne Genehmigung öffentlich vorlesen - man darf nicht einfach alles Abschreiben und das dann als eigenes "Werk" rausbringen etc...

Bei Software ist lediglich die technische Möglichkeit da, sie ohne Aufwand zu kopieren, und im Gegenzug kopier"schütze zu entwickeln, die einem schlimmstenfalls die Software wieder wegnehmen können. 

Das geht bei dem Datenträger "Buch" schlicht praktisch nicht, ansonsten ist da viel mehr gleich, als es auf den ersten Blick scheint.


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (4. Juni 2013)

Steam: Cool
UPlay: Mist
Origin: Verdammter Mist
GFWL: Das grausamste Stück Software aller Zeiten (ja, auch schlimmer als iTunes)


----------



## lolxd999 (4. Juni 2013)

spitz-bub-88 schrieb:


> GFWL: Das grausamste Stück Software aller Zeiten (ja, auch schlimmer als iTunes)



Hehe


----------



## onaccdesaster (4. Juni 2013)

Also wie manche hier für diesen Zwang argumentieren kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Bei den Konsolen gibt es auch noch den Gebraucht-Markt und die machen gute Umsätze. Früher war das auch auf PC so und nur weil es technisch möglich ist Wiederverkauf zu Unterbinden muss es nnooocchhhh lange nicht Recht sein! 

Zu Steam ist günstig: Aber nur bei den Sales. Vegleich mal neue Spiele die rauskommen wie bald Rome 2 und Company of Heroes 2. Amazon hat die gleichen Preise! Steam hat die User geködert mit den Sales! Ich kaufe mir lieber ein Spiel im Handel das kein DRM hat und kann es wieder verkaufen, egal ob ich es nun mache oder nicht ist mein RECHT! 

Was glaubt ihr denn warum gerade bei den Ankündigungen der neuen Konsolen von Sony+MS sich viele Spieler beschweren? Wegen dem DRM genannt Gebrauchtsperre die kommen soll. 

Aber das ganze Gerede bringt eh nix denn einige wollen das wohl so haben. Bei mir gilt die alte Formel: Was ich zahle gehört mir. Punkt aus basta, alles andere ist Unrecht!


----------



## shippy74 (4. Juni 2013)

Ich versteh nicht das sich hier Leute ernsthaft um die Kohle der Publisher und Co. Gedanken machen? die fahren seid Jahren Rekord Gewinne und als Dank bekommt man noch DLC ohne ende und zwingt den Kunden immer mehr auf. Selbst wenn es keine Gebrauchtspiele oder Raubkopien geben würde , würden sie die Schiene fahren, nicht weil sie euch nur gutes wollen sondern weil es nur darum geht den bestmöglichen Preis aus dem Produkt raus zu schlagen. Wenn die Leute nicht bereit sind 60 oder mehr Euro für ein Produkt zu zahlen dann muss ich mir Gedanken machen warum das so ist und nicht nen Sündenbock suchen der den Kopf für meine Minderwertige Arbeit hinhält.
Steam und Co ist das beste Mittel um halbfertige Spiele in mieser Qualität zu liefern, die Leute können es nicht verkaufen wenn es rauskommt und man kann ihnen jeden Tag Patches aufzwingen, ob sie wollen oder nicht. Und braucht keiner zu sagen das es nicht so ist, schaut euch nur mal die Patch Orgien bei den neuen Spielen an, nur noch ganz selten wo man ein Spiel kauft das wirklich rund läuft.
Steam hat es geschaft die Spieler zu überzeugen das es was gutes ist,weil man ja auch das ein oder andere billig bekommt, aber im Vergelich zu früher hat man das Nachsehen, gab es früher Handbücher, besser getestet Spiele(qualität), so bekommt man heute nix mehr. Man kann Spielen ja aber in der Hand oder gar die Kontrolle über das erworbene Produkt hat man nicht mehr. Konnte man sich früher aussuchen ob man ein Patch oder MP Update benötigte muß man Heute allem zustimmen damit man das Spiel das man gekauft hat spielen kann. Kurz, Steam hat es geschafft die Kunden soweit zu bringen das sie für die Publisher die Hose runter lassen...

Davon mal abgesehen bin ich sicher nicht der einzige der gerne nen 10er mehr zahlen würde wenn er kein DRM oder sowas brauchen würde und man die Patches manuell Laden und sichern kann.


----------



## Worrel (4. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Steam und Co ist das beste Mittel um halbfertige Spiele in mieser Qualität zu liefern, die Leute können es nicht verkaufen wenn es rauskommt und man kann ihnen jeden Tag Patches aufzwingen, ob sie wollen oder nicht.


Wieso sollte man nicht patchen wollen, wenn damit doch die ach-so-miese Quqlität ausgebügelt wird ?  



> ... aber im Vergleich zu früher hat man das Nachsehen, gab es früher Handbücher, besser getestet Spiele(qualität), so bekommt man heute nix mehr.


Das hat aber nix mit Steam & Co zu tun, sondern damit, daß ein 200 Seiten Handbuch zu produzieren mehr Geld kostet als eine 2seitige Tastaturbelegungsskizze. Und daß das Handbuch einfach mit auf die DVD zu pressen nochmals billiger ist.
Daß normale Editionen üppig ausgestattet werden, hat sich doch spätestens seit Mitte der Nuller Jahre erledigt - egal, ob DL oder Datenträger.


----------



## battschack (4. Juni 2013)

@Shippy ist sowieso schon zu spät saug dir soviele games wie du kannst solange es noch geht 

Redest sowieso gegen ne wand


----------



## shippy74 (4. Juni 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man nicht patchen wollen, wenn damit doch die ach-so-miese Quqlität ausgebügelt wird ?



Das ist richtig, nur ist es Heute ein leichtes täglich nen Patch zu bringen da die Leute eh alle Online sein müssen. Das ging früher nicht also musste schon am erscheinungstag sichergestellt sein das die Software So gut es geht läuft. Sicher gab es da ausnahmen aber die wurden dann auch gnadenlos ausgesiebt. Oder was denkt ihr was ein ein Day One Patch ist?? Da wird bewusst ne Minderwertige Qualität auf den Datenträger gepresst, ob dann die Leute beim Kaufen spielen können oder erst mal ihre Software aktualisieren müssen interessiert die nicht. Das Ding ist bezahlt. Sowas konnte man früher einmal bringen dann war man weg vom Fenster, heute wundern sich die Käufer wenn sie nicht am ersten Tag schon mit DL zugeschmissen werden. Ich sag ja, Steam und Co hat die Leute dazu gebracht das alles so hinzunehmen wie es ist. Jo Spiel läuft nicht, tja dann waret ich mal 3 Tage bis der Patch kommt. Ich finde das nur noch lächerlich, zumal man den vollen Preis zahlt. Oder kauft ihr das Spiel auch auf Raten???


----------



## Prime85 (4. Juni 2013)

Ich benutze aus Überzeugung keine einzige Online-Platform und bin trotzdem glücklich und zufrieden mit den Spielen die ich habe und auf meinem Schreibtisch liegt noch ein ansehnlicher Haufen ungespielter Spiele: alle legal gekauft, mit Packung, mit Datenträger, ohne jeglichen Online-Zwang und die kann ich so oft installieren, deinstallieren und spielen wie ich mag. 

Und wenn ich mit den ungespielten Spielen fertig bin, wird sich bestimmt noch das ein oder andere neue DRM-freie Spiel im Handel finden oder ich fange mal wieder ein paar ältere Spiele an. Und zur Abwechslung gibt es immer noch genug Hobbys abseits der PC-Spiele, wie z.B. Sport, Kino, lesen, DVD und BD, ausgehen, fotografieren, verreisen...


----------



## Enisra (4. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, nur ist es Heute ein leichtes täglich nen Patch zu bringen da die Leute eh alle Online sein müssen.


 
ab da braucht man nicht mehr weiter zu lesen, nicht weil da wie bei anderen Texten bei denen die Phrase verwendet wird Blödsinn steht, sondern vielmehr deswegen es auch schon auf Konsolen, speziell Konsolenexklusiventiteln Day1 Patches gibt und hier versucht wird eine Verbindung aufzubauen, wo keine da ist, denn eher liegt der Hund beim Day1 Patch dahin begraben, das die kommen eben weil die Leute inzwischen meistens einen Onlinezugang haben


----------



## shippy74 (4. Juni 2013)

Du kannst auch Spiele mit DRM spielen, kommt drauf an welchen du nutzt. Steam und Origin sind die einzigen die ich kenne und wo ich die Erfahrung machen musste das ich OHNE Update, ob ich es brauche oder nicht,nicht spielen konnte. Manuelles Patch Laden war bei beiden Plattformen nicht möglich. Uplay kannste die Patches Manuell laden und es ist DIR überlassen ob du sie installieren willst. Online musst du nur einmal sein um das Spiel zu aktivieren danach nicht mehr. GFWL konnte ich die Spiele nutzen OHNE online zu gehen,einfach nen Offline Account erstellen und schon geht das,sogar speichern der Spielstände geht dann Problemlos.



Enisra schrieb:


> ab da braucht man nicht mehr weiter zu lesen, nicht weil da wie bei anderen Texten bei denen die Phrase verwendet wird Blödsinn steht, sondern vielmehr deswegen es auch schon auf Konsolen, speziell Konsolenexklusiventiteln Day1 Patches gibt und hier versucht wird eine Verbindung aufzubauen, wo keine da ist, denn eher liegt der Hund beim Day1 Patch dahin begraben, das die kommen eben weil die Leute inzwischen meistens einen Onlinezugang haben



Gibts Steam und Origin auf Konsole??? Ich hab weder ne XBOX noch ne PS3 daher kann ich dazu nix sagen. Ich rede hier von Steam und Co vom PC. Aber schön das man dann gleich anderen ihre Meinung nicht mehr lesen muß nur weil sie mit der eigenen nicht übereinstimmt.
Davon mal abgesehen , wenn ein Day One Patch kommt ist sich der Hersteller doch bewusst das,das Programm nen Fehler hat oder? Also wurde entweder nicht richtig getestet, oder die Putzfrau hat noch Datenreste unterm Tisch gefunden der runtergefallen ist beim Programmieren. Oder man nutz bewusst die Zeit im Presswerk um aus nem 80% OK Status nen im idealfall 100% Status zu machen.


----------



## golani79 (4. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Gibts Steam und Origin auf Konsole??? Ich hab weder ne XBOX noch ne PS3 daher kann ich dazu nix sagen. Ich rede hier von Steam und Co vom PC.


 
Day One Patches gibt es aber nicht nur für Steam Only Spiele, sondern auch für Spiele, die ohne irgendeine Drittplattform wie Steam, Origin oder Uplay auskommen 



shippy74 schrieb:


> Steam und Co ist das beste Mittel um halbfertige Spiele in mieser  Qualität zu liefern, die Leute können es nicht verkaufen wenn es  rauskommt und man kann ihnen jeden Tag Patches aufzwingen, ob sie wollen  oder nicht.


 Selbiges trifft auf diese Aussage zu.

Und btw ... bei Steam wird einem gar kein Patch aufgezwungen, weil man automatische Updates deaktivieren kann.


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Juni 2013)

@ Atuan

Schön dass hier jemand endlich mal Gedanken darüber gemacht hat
und eine realistische Meinung dazu abgibt.
Ich hab schon oft versucht mit gleichen Beiträgen die Leute
etwas auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückzuholen nur leider wollen es die wenigsten einsehen.

Schön dass ich nicht der einzige mit der Meinung bin. Echt super auf den Punkt gebracht 

*BTT. *Ich werde über die Vor -und Nachteile von Steam und anderen Platformen
bestimmt nicht wieder meinen Senf dazu abgeben weil ich sonst wieder zur Zielscheibe werde.

Fakt ist dass ein _gewisser _Fortschritt nicht aufzuhalten ist. Es entwickeln sich immer neuere Standards
die neue Nach -und Vorteile mit sich bringen.

In unserem Internetzeitalter ist es einfach nur logisch dass viele Dinge ins digitale übertragen werden.

Außerdem haben sich viele (auch ich) sich beschwert dass Spiele so teuer sind / so lange teuer bleiben
und bei Steam gibts halt einfach oft genug unschlagbare Rabattaktionen. 

Auch muss man beachten dass der Steamshop nicht die einzige Bezugsquelle für Spiele ist und es auch niemals sein wird.
Wie so oft im Leben muss man die Preise und Produkte vergleichen 

*Zum Thema Gebrauchtmarkt.*
Zumindest auf dem PC finde ich den Gebrauchtmarkt eigentlich nahezu komplett überflüssig
weil viele Spiele sowieso mitlerweile sehr schnell sehr billig angeboten werden.
Ist es beim Release zu teuer? Dann kauf ichs eben nicht und verzichte paar Monate aufs Spiel. So einfach ist es.

Zu groß ist die Warscheinlichkeit dass Spieler dieses System heutzutage komplett ausnutzen und
Spiele nur noch als Tauschware angesehen werden.

Alles in einem verdanken wir dem Internet mehr Freiheit *aber* im gleichen Atemzug viel mehr Kontrolle. 

Internet ist endlich das geeignete Werkzeug um die ganzen EULAs/AGBs zu forcieren... Publisher/Entwickler
können die Leute dazu zwingen genau nach ihrer Pfeiffe zu tanzen weil das vor dem Internet einfach nicht möglich war.

Ich bin eigentlich nie auf die Idee gekommen ein Spiel zu verkaufen ehrlich gesagt 
Das ist meine persönliche Sammlung die ich immer wieder mal auspacke und Spaß dran hab.

Wenn jeder die Spiele nach dem Durchspielen verkaufen möchte wo würden wir dann hinkommen?

Die Unternehmen haben Recht darauf Geld zu verdienen und wir haben das Recht
zu entscheiden wofür wir unser Geld ausgeben.
Wenn jemand nicht damit einverstanden ist muss eben seinen Konsum überdenken.

Wenn man mit etwas nicht einverstanden ist, dann gibt man sein Geld dafür nicht aus.
Ich bin auch sehr geizig geworden wenns um die aktuelle Spielequalität angeht... 
aber dann warte ich eben so lange bis der Preis reduziert ist.

Viele kaufen sich lauter schlechte Spiele zu Vollpreisen und beschweren sich
hinterher dass man solche Spiele nicht wieder verkaufen kann.. naja 
In unserem Zeitalter hat man mehr als genug Möglichkeiten sich über die Produkte zu
informieren bevor man sie kauft.


----------



## Enisra (4. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Gibts Steam und Origin auf Konsole??? Ich hab weder ne XBOX noch ne PS3 daher kann ich dazu nix sagen. Ich rede hier von Steam und Co vom PC. Aber schön das man dann gleich anderen ihre Meinung nicht mehr lesen muß nur weil sie mit der eigenen nicht übereinstimmt.
> Davon mal abgesehen , wenn ein Day One Patch kommt ist sich der Hersteller doch bewusst das,das Programm nen Fehler hat oder? Also wurde entweder nicht richtig getestet, oder die Putzfrau hat noch Datenreste unterm Tisch gefunden der runtergefallen ist beim Programmieren. Oder man nutz bewusst die Zeit im Presswerk um aus nem 80% OK Status nen im idealfall 100% Status zu machen.


 
in anbetracht dessen das schon Früh ein schwerer Logikfehler auftaucht 
Außerdem hat das hier auch überhaupt nichts mit Meinungen zu tun, sondern mit Fakten, mal abgesehen das Meinungen keine "Kritikabbrallblase" haben
Natürlich gibt es kein solches System auf Konsolen, mit denen man auch nicht Online sein muss, aber Day1 Patches -> Steam kann nicht daran Schuld sein
Auch bin ich mir sogar sicher das es die Art Patch wahrscheinlich auch schon vor Steam gegeben hat


----------



## LordCrash (5. Juni 2013)

Es ist schon immer wieder traurig, dass manche Leute einer ernsthaften Diskussion eher weniger zugeneigt sind und lieber ihre Platitüden aufzählen, die in den Weiten des Internets wohl schon "common sense" sind.....

Wenn ich schon Sachen lesen muss wie "ich kann nicht verstehen, warum sich hier Leute auf die Seite von Publishern stellen, die machen doch sowieso schon genug Geld", dann brauche ich erst gar nicht weiterzulesen. Denn dann sehe ich sofort, dass meine Argumente weder gelesen noch verstanden wurden bzw. so umgedeutet wurden, damit sie in das gängige schwarz-weiß Schema "Pubslisher sind von Natur aus böse" passen, völlig unabhängig davon, um was es eigentlich geht...


@ Prime85
Und welche Überzeugung soll das sein???


----------



## LordCrash (5. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen , wenn ein Day One Patch kommt ist sich der Hersteller doch bewusst das,das Programm nen Fehler hat oder? Also wurde entweder nicht richtig getestet, oder die Putzfrau hat noch Datenreste unterm Tisch gefunden der runtergefallen ist beim Programmieren. Oder man nutz bewusst die Zeit im Presswerk um aus nem 80% OK Status nen im idealfall 100% Status zu machen.


 Ich habe selten so viel Unfug gelesen. Du scheinst irgendwie recht wenig Ahnung davon zu haben, wie die Welt der Spieleerstellung wirklich aussieht, oder?

a) Kein Spiel ist perfekt, das ist schlicht unmöglich. Ein 100% Status exisiert nur in der Fantasie, mit der Realität hat das nichts zu tun. -> Spiele können immer verbessert werden.
b) Spieleentwicklung kostet eine Menge Geld, da viele Leute bezahlt werden müssen. Meistens können Spieleentwickler die Entwicklung nicht selbst bezahlen und sind daher auf Geldgeber angewiesen. -> Spieleentwicklung muss effizient sein.
c) Aufgrund von a) und b) muss irgendwann ein Zeitpunkt gefunden werden, der die Kosten und die Zeit der Entwicklung in einem gewissen Rahmen hält und trotzdem noch ein gutes Spielerlebnis bietet. -> Es gibt Releasedates (die auch gerne mal verschoben werden, wenn man merkt, dass die Zeit doch nicht reicht für das gesteckte Ziel.)
d) Aufgrund der Notwendigkeit der physischen Erstellung von Spielekopien muss die Fertigstellung des "Gold Masters" eine gewisse
Zeit vor dem eigentlichen Releasedate erfolgen. -> Die eigentliche Spieleentwicklung ist vor dem Release bereits abgeschlossen.

So, was sollen die Entwickler nun deiner Meinung nach in der verbleibenden Restzeit zwischen Gold Master und Release machen? In Urlaub fahren und Party machen? Sicher, warum nicht, das hätten sich viele Entwickler bestimmt verdient. Andere jedoch versuchen in dieser Zeit, verbliebene Probleme des Spiels wenn möglich auszumerzen oder wenigstens das Spiel irgendwie noch zu verbessern. Das führt dann zu diesen sagenumwobenen Day-1-Patches oder auch zu späteren Patches. Das sind natürlich schon sehr böse Entwickler, die das tun....


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> So, was sollen die Entwickler nun deiner Meinung nach in der verbleibenden Restzeit zwischen Gold Master und Release machen? In Urlaub fahren und Party machen? Sicher, warum nicht, das hätten sich viele Entwickler bestimmt verdient.


 
wobei, das Bizarre ist, das Valve das ungefähr genau so macht 
Packen die Firma und ein paar Konsolen und Guitar Hero Spiele auf nen Boot und fahren nach Hawaii


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juni 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei, das Bizarre ist, das Valve das ungefähr genau so macht
> Packen die Firma und ein paar Konsolen und Guitar Hero Spiele auf nen Boot und fahren nach Hawaii


 
Kaum zu glauben aber Entwickler sind auch nur Menschen 

Für uns mögen die Entwickler einen besonderen Status haben
weil sie Spiele entwickeln.
Die gehen aber auch nur ihren Job nach, wollen Freizeit haben, sich um ihre Familien kümmern
und haben genau so ihren Jahresurlaub zu verbrauchen.  (oder auch mehr) 

Andere gesundheitliche und private Probleme möcht ich hier gar nicht mal aufführen.

Vor allem wenn man so einen großen Namen trägt ist die physische Belastung wirklich sehr hoch
und so ein kreativer Beruf braucht seinen Freiraum.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Kaum zu glauben aber Entwickler sind auch nur Menschen


 
na ne, ich meinte eher die Verbindung weil Valve hier etwas in die Schuhe geschoben bekommt, das halt seine Ursache faktisch wo anderst hat
Mal abgesehen davon das es auch grade nur die einzigen Sind wo ich das weiß 

btw.: Bonustipp:
Nerdist Podcast: Gabe Newell: Valve – The Games 
Nerdist Podcast: Gabe Newell: Valve – The Company


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juni 2013)

Ich möchte gerne noch was zum Patchen sagen. Natürlich ist es blöd, wenn Hersteller total unfertige Spiele veröffentlichen und dann versuchen, es noch irgendwie durch Patches hinzubiegen. Das geht echt absolut nicht und ist nicht in Ordnung.
Andererseits bin ich aber froh, dass man so schnell auf Patches zugreifen kann. Ich erinnere mich da noch an die 90er Jahre.
Beispielsweise beim Bundesliga Manager 97. Das Ding war damals so fehlerheft, dass es bei den meisten nicht mal installierbar war und wenn sie es geschafft hatten, dann war es eine einzige Fehlerhölle. Doch, was war damals? Einfach so schnell einen Patch raushauen ging nicht. Also mussten die Spieler ihre CD einschicken und bekamen dann nach ein paar Wochen eine aktualisierte Version wieder. Heute hätte da einfach ein größerer Patch gereicht. Auch wenn sonst ein Spiel einen Fehler hatte und du kamst deswegen nicht weiter, da blieb dir nur die Hoffnung auf die nächste PCGames zu warten und zu gucken, ob dort dann ein Patch auf der CD zum Spiel drauf ist.
Also ich möchte solche Zeiten nicht mehr haben  Damit wollte ich nur aufzeigen: Ein Patch ist an sich nichts Schlechtes.


----------



## LordCrash (5. Juni 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> na ne, ich meinte eher die Verbindung weil Valve hier etwas in die Schuhe geschoben bekommt, das halt seine Ursache faktisch wo anderst hat
> Mal abgesehen davon das es auch grade nur die einzigen Sind wo ich das weiß


Nana, ich wollte niemanden was in die Schuhe schieben.... 

Bei Valve ist das auch noch relativ "einfach" möglich, weil die sich selbst finanzieren und publishen. Da hat man natürlich ein paar mehr Möglichkeiten, was das Ausdehnen der Entwicklungszeit angeht.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nana, ich wollte niemanden was in die Schuhe schieben....
> 
> Bei Valve ist das auch noch relativ "einfach" möglich, weil die sich selbst finanzieren und publishen. Da hat man natürlich ein paar mehr Möglichkeiten, was das Ausdehnen der Entwicklungszeit angeht.


 
nein, um das aufzudröseln
'Shippy will Steam -> Valve anhängen den Day1 Patch möglich gemacht//erfunden zu haben, was ja nicht stimmt
dann hast du allgemeinbezogen das mit den Entwicklern geantwortet und ich habe die Verbindung zwischen den allgemeinen Entwicklern die gerne nach dem Goldstatus Urlaub machen wollen und Valve -> Steam hergestellt


----------



## shippy74 (5. Juni 2013)

@LordCrash

Vielleicht hab ich deine Rechnung mit dem Gebrauchtmarkt nicht verstanden,aber für mich liest sich das so als wenn Publisher Pleite gehen würden wenn es weiter Gebrauchtspiele geben würde.

Wenn ich mich als Normalen Durchschnittsspieler betrachte der Spiele kauft weil er sie besitzen will und natürlich ein zwei oder drei mal Durchspielt dann Spielen die wenigen Gebrauchtspiele wohl eher nicht so die Rolle. Ich SCHÄTZE mal das 80% die ein Spiel kaufen es wohl auch behalten,sei es weil es ihnen gefällt oder eben weil sie Sammler sind. 

Zu den Patches: Ja die gab es schon immer vielleicht bin ich auch der einzige der langsam das Gefühl hat das es überhand nimmt, schau ich mir an was zb. bei Sim City schon alles gemacht wurde oder bei diesem Alien Game, da ist es schon die Ausnahme noch ein Spiel zu bekommen das mit einem Maximal zwei Patches auskommt. Klar hat Steam das vereinfacht auch zum Vorteil des Kunden, genauso behaupte ich aber auch das man ,da man weiß das man nun einfacher Patchen kann,auch ne Minderwertige Arbeit abliefern kann. Oder stimmt das nicht?? Schaut man sich dann mal die Riesen Patches an von  BF3 oder COD, dann frag ich mich echt was das soll. Zumal die Patches noch nicht mal als Exe  geladen werden können.
Wenn euch der Shop von Steam gefällt dann nutz ihn, ich hab da nix gegen, auch nicht gegen die niedrigen Preise, nur gibt es auch Spieler die damit nicht einverstanden sind, dazu gehöre ich. Ich will keinen Shop mit nem Spiel dazu oder umgekehrt könnt ihr euch aussuchen. 
Ich will ein Spiel im Laden kaufen, Offline von CD installieren, Patches beim Bekannten laden und wenn alles fertig ist mein Spiel Aktivieren um gleich wieder Offline zu Spielen. Das verhindert genauso den Wiederverkauf wie Dauer Online
Und genau da versteh ich eben Steam und Origin nicht, wo wäre das Problem sowas anzubieten?? Richtig weil dann die Spielstatistik usw. nicht direkt nach Hause gefaxt werden kann und die Kunden dem Shop fern bleiben.

@Ensira
Ne der Shippy will Valve nix anhängen, der sagt nur das Valve es den Publishern vereinfacht hat den Kunden zu erreichen und man deshalb den ein oder anderen Fehler ignorieren kann, ob sie das machen oder nicht können wir dahingestellt lassen. Aber es ist einfacher und wie heisst es so schön: Gelegenheit macht Diebe....


----------



## onaccdesaster (5. Juni 2013)

@doomkeeper:
"Die Unternehmen haben Recht darauf Geld zu verdienen und wir haben das Recht
zu entscheiden wofür wir unser Geld ausgeben.
Wenn jemand nicht damit einverstanden ist muss eben seinen Konsum überdenken"

Wahre Worte, obwohl das Recht Geld zu verdienen hat niemand denn um Geld zu bekommen muss man arbeiten und dafür etwas Leisten. Das andere stimmt das jeder von uns selbst entscheidet was er sich käuft oder nicht.

Konsum überdenken: Ja mache ich gerade seit DRM auf PC und bin ein DRM-Gegner obwohl ich mir jetzt 2 DRM-Spiele gekauft habe. Was will man aber anderes machen wenn man sehen möchte wie ein Titel wie CIV usw weitergeht. Mann kann weiterhin nein sagen und es nicht kaufen aber dann kann man die neuen Spiele nicht mehr spielen. Es gibt eh kaum noch DRM-Freie Spiele auf dem Markt. Ich hab jetzt eine Strategie in der ich soclhe Spiele nur kaufe wenn es sie ganz billig gibt im Rahmen von 10-20 Euro. Also, was verdienen da noch deine guten Publisher? 

Früher, bis 2007 habe ich mir viel mehr Spiele gekauft aber heute sehe ich das nicht ein mich zwigen zu lassen. Ich habe eine PS3 und seit neustem eine WII U die mir wirklich Spass macht. Die Spiele dort haben kein DRM und ich kann frei darüber verfügen und DAS ist das was ich möchte: Mich nicht zu Etwas zwingen lassen! Auch da habe ich frei entschieden für was ich mein Geld ausgebe und honoriere da auch gerne Nintendo die es nicht zugelassen haben das die Publisher DRM bringen dürfen. BigN lebt immer noch


----------



## Prime85 (5. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> @ Prime85
> Und welche Überzeugung soll das sein???


 Die Überzeugung, dass man ohne den ganzen DRM-Mist auch noch viele gute Spiele findet, dass man sich nicht durch den Aktivierungs- und Registrierungszwang in gewisser Weise abhängig von den Publishern/Online-Plattformen macht und dass man für das Geld was man investiert auch einen physischen Gegenwert erhält.

Wenn ich mir eine BD, ein Buch oder eine CD kaufe, dann werde ich auch nicht mit solchen DRM-Gängeleien schikaniert. Auch wenn das viele anders sehen, möchte ich mich nicht beim spielen vom Internet und den Online-Plattformen abhängig machen. Und es liegt wohl auch daran, dass ich nicht nur eine digitale Version (egal ob das Spiel nun 5 oder 50 € kostet) haben möchte.


----------



## golani79 (5. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ne der Shippy will Valve nix anhängen, der sagt nur das Valve es den Publishern vereinfacht hat den Kunden zu erreichen und man deshalb den ein oder anderen Fehler ignorieren kann, ob sie das machen oder nicht können wir dahingestellt lassen. Aber es ist einfacher und wie heisst es so schön: Gelegenheit macht Diebe....


 
Hier formulierst du das aber so, als ob es sich um einen Fakt handeln würde 


shippy74 schrieb:


> Steam und Co ist das beste Mittel um halbfertige Spiele in mieser   Qualität zu liefern, die Leute können es nicht verkaufen wenn es   rauskommt und man kann ihnen jeden Tag Patches aufzwingen, ob sie wollen   oder nicht.


----------



## onaccdesaster (5. Juni 2013)

Der shippy hat schon Recht!
Ich nenne mal ein Beispiel für fehlerhafte Spiele das sogar fast unspielbar ist und wohl BEWUSST von den Entwicklern und auch Steam auf den Markt geworfen wurde:

Legends of Pegasus

Na, klingelt es jetzt? Ich verstehe vollkommen die Argumente von shippy!

Steam und damit Valve ist der Hauptverbreiter von DRM!


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juni 2013)

die dauernde verfügbarkeit des internets hat es den publishern natürlich ermöglicht, die entwicklungszyklen auszudehnen.
das ist doch völlig unstreitig. 
früher gabs ja quasi fast überhaupt keine möglichkeit mehr (bei konsolen gabs  wirklich überhaupt keine), ein spiel noch im nachhinein zu  verbessern/fertigzustellen. 
das kann sowoohl vor- als auch nachteile für uns spieler haben.


----------



## ZAM (5. Juni 2013)

Ich kann den Gedanken der Publisher bzgl. eigener Plattformen durchaus nachvollziehen, aber als Anwender nervt mich die Aufteilung der darauf gebundenen Spiele auf verschiedene Plattformen. Ich hätte das gern einheitlich und nicht Uplay, Steam, Origin etc., vor allem weil man die Kontakte immer mitschleifen muss, wenn man mal Multiplayer-Sessions starten möchte.

Das Plattform-System an sich kann ich ja akzeptieren und Steam ist für mich dabei vom Online-Play-Verbindungs- und Shop-System her die ausgereiftere Plattform, wobei mich hier auch einige Dinge stören, wie bspw. die schon angesprochenen Jugendschutzmängel. Auf der einen Seite muss man als volljähriger, deutscher Einwohner mit geschnittenen Fassungen oder gänzlich zurückgehaltenen Veröffentlichungen leben. Auf der anderen Seite haben Minderjährige (bspw. habe ich das meinen jüngeren Geschwistern schon "ausgeredet", die mich glücklicherweise vorher immer Fragen, ob die Sachen für sie geeignet sind) theoretisch die Möglichkeit bspw. an den Freiwochenenden mal eben locker in Left4Dead(2 dt.) oder Call of Duty "reinzuschauen".

Und dann das Thema Online-Bindung - Zum einen, was ist wenn das Netz mal wegen Störungen oder mangels Job nicht verfügbar ist und man vorher nicht mangels Festplattenplatz alle Spiele runtergeladen hat, die in er Liste stehen? Kein Zugriff mehr \o/, da lobe ich mir die Retail-Sammlung im Regal. Oder was ist, wenn plötzlich wegen Lizenzgeschichten Spiele weg sind, wie bspw. Anno. Das kann man zwar der anderen Plattform einfügen, aber damit wäre ich wieder beim Anfang meiner Motzerei. *g*

Ich finde Cloud-Gaming schlimmer - das Ende des Moddings.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (5. Juni 2013)

Atuan schrieb:


> Wenn du ein und dasselbe Spiel zwei mal vor dir liegen hast, ein mal für 59,99 und ein mal für 45 Euro, welches nimmst du dann? Nein, ich warte nicht auf deine Antwort, denn du nimmst das für 45 Euro (Du gehörst weggesperrt, wenn du es nicht tust. Zwangsjacke und so...).


Wegsperren sollte man deiner Meinung nach wohl auch die ganzen Spinner, die teure Bioprodukte oder Erzeugnisse aus fairem Handel kaufen, die ja nicht besser oder gesünder sind, sondern bloß anders hergestellt werden? Nimm dich mal ein bisschen zurück, bitteschön - wie ich mein Geld ausgebe ist immer noch meine Entscheidung und nicht die meines Psychiaters...
Aber gehen wir bis auf weiteres mal davon aus, dass die Mehrheit der Spieler rein ökonomisch handelt und ignorieren die paar Verrückten, die sich Collectors-Edition kaufen, Steam-Deals jahrelang ungespielt bei sich liegen haben oder fürs Humble Bundle freiwillig mehr als 1 Cent berappen...



Atuan schrieb:


> Wenn du also nicht vollkommen gaga bist und 15 Euro verschenkst, muss der Publisher von den 1274 Kopien leben, die von ihm gekauft wurden. Und wenn 100 Millionen Leute diese 1274 vom Publisher gekauften Kopien spielen, hat das den Publisher nichts anzugehen. Er hat schließlich sein Geld mit dem Erstverkauf dieser Einheiten bekommen. Vollkommen korrekt. "_Friss Scheiße, lieber Publisher. Und beeil dich gefälligst mit Mass Effect 4, denn die 100 Millionen Fans wollen Nachschub... .. ... Wie, eingestampft? Mass Effect 4 kommt nicht? Der Vorgänger hat nur 1274 Einheiten verkauft und die Produktionskosten nicht eingespielt? Aber der ist doch immer auf Platz 1 der am meisten gespielten Spiele?!?_"



Die wenigsten Leute stellen sich an und warten bis das Spiel durch ~100.000 Hände gegangen ist (um bei dem Beispiel mit 1274 Kopien und 100 Mio. Spielern zu bleiben. Es werden also solange Originale verkauft bis das Angebot an gebrauchten Kopien die Nachfrage deckt. Das sind sicherlich weniger als gänzlich ohne Gebrauchtmarkt aber wieviele genau hängt eben stark davon ab, wie lange man sich mit so einem Spiel beschäftigen kann (einige Spiele spiele ich seit 10 Jahren und länger regelmäßig). Man wird sie wohl auch nicht beliebig oft ohne Verlust verkaufen und zurückkaufen können, wenn der Plattformbetreiber eine Gebühr erhebt (aber durchaus wenn man sie in Zeiten hoher Nachfrage ver- und in Zeiten geringer Nachfrage zurückkkauft). Desweiteren werden die Gewinne der Verkäufer auch gerne wieder in neue Spiele investiert...




Atuan schrieb:


> Was für Spiele wären das? Spec Ops: The Line zum Beispiel. Erstklassiges Spiel, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen. Die Story ist... interessant. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Ich freue mich, das Spiel gespielt zu haben. ABER: Es ist an und für sich nur ein simpler 3rd Person-Deckungsshooter. Erfindet das Shooter-Genre definitiv nicht neu und man hat es in 5 oder 6 Stunden durch. Multiplayer gibt es zwar, aber der ist drangetackert und wird von niemandem gespielt. Was soll dabei rauskommen? Gebrauchtversionen so weit das Auge reicht und das noch am Releasetag... Story spielen, verkaufen. Der kommerzielle Flop ist vorprogrammiert. Und das bei einem guten Spiel, dass endlich mal etwas anderes bietet, als den großen amerikanischen Helden, der die Welt vor den Terroristen rettet. *gähn* Da soll also ein gutes Spiel floppen, weil es eine kurze Spielzeit hat?



Sorry, sowas ist für mich kein gutes Spiel. Wenn nur die Story gut ist aber ohne Wiederspielwert, sollen sie einen Film draus machen oder ein Buch. Für derartige Eintagsfliegen gebe ich sowieso niemals mehr als 10 Euro aus. Wenn deratiges am Markt floppt, weil es nicht mehr künstlich unter Missachtung der Verbraucherrechte in den Verkaufszahlen hochgepuscht werden kann, kann ich nur sagen GOTT SEI DANK! Dann werden vielleicht wieder mehr richtige Spiele entwickelt.



Atuan schrieb:


> Natürlich will man das nicht. Würdest du auch nicht wollen, wenn du als Publisher pro verkauftem Spiel nur ca. 25 Euro bekommst (eine Schätzung, die regelmäßig wieder auftritt und auch von Brancheninsidern schon mehrmals genannt wurde), mit denen du aber auch die Kosten (direkte, wie DVD/BD, Entwicklung, Marketing UND andere laufende Kosten, wie eben Personalverwaltung, Büroräume, Putzfrau, Kaffeeautomat) decken musst. Da willst du nicht noch anfangen, die Spiele deinen Kunden wieder für 20 Euro abzukaufen, um sie dann für 45 erneut zu verkaufen. Da hast du zwar deine 25 Euro "zurück", aber noch mehr Verwaltung und Versand am Arsch, die dann ja auch bezahlt werden wollen. Ein solches Modell würde sich für Publisher nicht lohnen.



Natürlich würde sich das lohnen. Nur eben nicht so sehr, wie seine Kunden per DRM ihrer Spiele gleich nach der Installation wieder zu "berauben" (<- um in der Sprache der Publisher zu bleiben). Die Mafia könnte auch mit ehrlichen Geschäften Geld verdienen. Nur eben nicht so viel.



Atuan schrieb:


> So schön die eigenen Rechte manchmal auch sind (und so sehr sie auf Nutzungslizenzen eben nicht zutreffen), darf man sie beim digitalen Handel nicht zulassen. Die Wahl ist nämlich eine ganz einfache: Deine Rechte (die du nie hattest), oder digitaler Vertrieb. Beides zusammen geht nicht. Wie gesagt, ich fände Spiele ohne Accountbindung auch schöner. Aber als Shop, finde ich Steam doch recht gut und ich nutze es auch schamlos aus. Da pfeiff ich gern auf mein Wiederverkaufs"recht". Was ich für 5 Euro gekauft habe, muss ich nicht noch wiederverkaufen. Ohne Steam-Deals würde ich vermutlich nur halb so viel zocken. Ich bin sozusagen also froh darüber, dass der Wiederverkauf digitaler Güter nicht möglich ist, da es diesen sonst nicht gäbe



Digitale Spiele ohne Accountbindung gibts bei GoG längst und augenscheinlich lassen sich damit auch gute Geschäfte machen. In dem ganzen oben diskutieren Thema um Gebrauchthandel auf Steam ging es allerdings um Spiele MIT Accountbindung, die aber eben auch wieder vom Account gelöst werden können. Ansonsten könnte eine solche hypotethische digitale Tauschbörse in der Tat kaum funktionieren, da sie von illegalen Kopien überschwemmt werden würde.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (5. Juni 2013)

Ich sehe viele Punkte die man gegen Onlineportale wie Steam anführen könnte und sicherlich (fast) alle mit Fug und Recht. Aber ich kann mich letzten Endes nicht guten Gewissens gegen Steam ausprechen, da ich es viel zu intensiv nutze. Auf meinem Account liegen um die 300 Spiele (incl. DLCs) und damit ca. 80% meiner Spielesammlung. 
Ich mag Steam, da ich hier einfachen und leichten Zugang zu den Spielen habe die ich spielen möchte. Es gibt oft viele günstige Angebote, meine Spiele werden aktuell gehalten, sofern sie installiert sind und Onlinepartien sind über die Friendslist sehr einfach zu organisieren. Wie gesagt, ich sehe alle Kritikpunkte, die man gegen Steam ins Feld führen kann und würde ihnen oft sogar zustimmen. Dennoch wiegen die anderen Punkte für mich oft schwerer. 

Was für mich jedoch der große Minuspunkt ist: die fehlende Verpackung die ich mir ins Regal stellen kann. Deswegen kauf ich mir bei Steam auch keine Vollpreisspiele. Wenn ich schon 50 Euro oder mehr für ein Spiel ausgebe, möchte ich wenigstens die Verpackung im Regal stehen haben, selbst wenn nur die DVD drin ist. Bei Spielen aus dem Budgetbereich ist mir das wiederum egal.


----------



## LordCrash (5. Juni 2013)

Es gibt eigentlich kein Argument gegen Plattformen wie Steam, das auch wirklich fundiert ist. Man kann vielleicht - aus Mangel an Informationen - persönliche Vorbehalte gegen Steam haben, aber das hat mit sachlichen Gründen wenig zu tun. Zumal Steam selbst keine DRM Maßnahmen einfordert und es den Publishern überlässt, wie sie ihre Inhalte schützen möchten gegen eine unberechtigte Vervielfältigung.

Nicht alles ist gut, was auf dem PC Spielemarkt passiert (z.B. Always-online Zwang, wenn es sich gar nicht um ein richtiges Onlinespiel handelt). Aber ich bin ein Verfechter der Accountbindung und von "einfachen" DRM Maßnahmen wie einer einmaligen Aktivierung (was man von Kopierschutzmaßnahmen im eigentlichen Spielecode unterscheiden muss), weil es den digitalen PC Markt der heutigen Form - den ich als einen vergleichsweise gut funkionierenden Markt beschreiben würde - erst ermöglicht hat. 

Und wenn man als Entwickler eine strikte "no DRM" Politik verfolgt, kann man das heutzutage auch prima per Steam durchführen. Denn inzwischen gibt es keinerlei Verpflichtung mehr, das eigene Spiel auf Steam mi irgendeiner Form von DRM oder Kopierschutz zu versehen. In diesen Fällen dient Steam dann tatsächlich nur als Distributor, d.h. man lädt nur die Spieledateien über Steam herunter.

Aber bei Themen wir DRM ist eine sachliche Diskussion ja eh kaum möglich. Zumal wenig Leute bereit sind, die Situation auch mal aus anderen Perspektiven zu betrachten außer aus der Kundensicht, die letztlich immer auf die Forderung hinausläuft, dass man fordert, man müsse Spiele "besitzen" dürfen ohne dass der Hersteller irgendeinen Einfluss auf die Verwendung ausüben dürfe. Dies ist aber eine sehr einseitige Sicht der Dinge, die viele Probleme und Ansichten der anderen Seite des "Deals" völlig außer acht lässt.

Und nur mal als Denkanstoß: es sind Ansichten wie diese, die Dinge wie DLCs und Miktrotransactions und F2P/P2W und Seaons Passes usw. überhaupt erst begünstigen bzw. zu ihnen geführt haben. In einem Markt mit Accountbindung (durch DRM) und einem Verbot des Wiederverkaufs von Spielen (durch DRM) sind derartige Kapitalisierungsmaßnahmen eigentlich gar nicht nötig.....Denkt mal darüber nach... 


@ Shippy
Du hast mein Rechenbeispiel in der Tat nicht verstanden. In keinster Weise habe ich behauptet, dass Publisher zwangsweise pleite gehen würde, wenn es einen Gebrauchtmarkt gibt (den gibt es ja zur Zeit.....) Mir ging es darum aufzuzeigen, dass alle Parteien von einem freien (digitalen) Spielemarkt profitieren, d.h. sowohl Kunden als auch Entwickler/Publisher. Es würden nur diejenigen nicht profitieren, die neue AAA Spiele für einen zu(!!!!) geringen Preis zocken wollen und sich überhaupt keine Gedanken darüber machen, ob das ok ist oder nicht und ob sie dem eigenen Hobby insgesamt damit schaden oder nicht. Und um diese Leute, denen es egal ist, ob die Hersteller von Spielen auch tatsächlich für den Konsum bezahlt werden, ist es mir auch nicht schade, sorry. Die stehen bei mir nämlich nur minimal über den Softwarepiraten, die überhaupt nicht dafür bezahlen wollen für ihren Spielekonsum.....


----------



## Worrel (5. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich will ein Spiel im Laden kaufen,


- Du kannst Steam Spiele im Laden kaufen (zB Metro 2033, Half-Life 2, Duke nukem forever, Portal ...)



> Patches beim Bekannten laden


- kannst du indirekt: du kannst dein Spiel bei einem Bekannten komplett runterladen und Installieren (hat dann den aktuellen Patch inklusive) und dann die Spieldateien sichern, mitnehmen und in deinen Steam Ordner wieder einfügen. Allerdings muß Steam beim ersten Start danach die Dateien überprüfen, wofür du wiederum online sein mußt.



> um gleich wieder Offline zu Spielen.


Wenn die Installation abgeschlossen ist, (= 1x im Online Modus gestartet, damit auch sämtliche Runtimes aktualisiert werden konnten) kannst du Steam im Offline Modus starten


----------



## Worrel (5. Juni 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Oder was ist, wenn plötzlich wegen Lizenzgeschichten Spiele weg sind, wie bspw. Anno.


 Bisher ist keines meiner Steam Spiele verschwunden.
Weder, weil die Rechte zwischen Publisher und Entwickler Studio hin und her gewandert sind und es dann 2 Versionen von dem Spiel gab (Alien Shooter 2/reloaded; die andere Version bekamen die Steam Kunden gratis zusätzlich in den Account)

noch, weil das Spiel aus welchem anderen Grund auch immer aus dem Katalog verschwunden ist (Full Pipe kann ich jederzeit runterladen und installieren)

noch, weil die jeweilige Version hierzulande beschlagnahmt wurde (Left 4 Dead 2 (uncut)).

Ist Anno wirklich nicht nur aus dem Katalog entfernt (also nicht mehr "kaufbar"), sondern "nicht mehr installierbar"?


----------



## BlackAlpha90 (5. Juni 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bisher ist keines meiner Steam Spiele verschwunden.
> Weder, weil die Rechte zwischen Publisher und Entwickler Studio hin und her gewandert sind und es dann 2 Versionen von dem Spiel gab (Alien Shooter 2/reloaded; die andere Version bekamen die Steam Kunden gratis zusätzlich in den Account)
> 
> noch, weil das Spiel aus welchem anderen Grund auch immer aus dem Katalog verschwunden ist (Full Pipe kann ich jederzeit runterladen und installieren)
> ...


 
Ich habe Anno über Steam gekauft und kann es jederzeit Installieren. Es ist einfach nicht mehr kaufbar. Verstehe dieses Bsp. erlich gesagt auch nicht.


----------



## ING (5. Juni 2013)

da soll nochmal einer sagen die spieler wollen kein drm, sie betteln ja förmlich darum 



LordCrash schrieb:


> Es gibt eigentlich kein Argument gegen Plattformen wie Steam, das auch wirklich fundiert ist. Man kann vielleicht - aus Mangel an Informationen - persönliche Vorbehalte gegen Steam haben, aber das hat mit sachlichen Gründen wenig zu tun. Zumal Steam selbst keine DRM Maßnahmen einfordert und es den Publishern überlässt, wie sie ihre Inhalte schützen möchten gegen eine unberechtigte Vervielfältigung.


nein, jedes steam spiel erfordert es das du es mit einem account verbindest, danach kannst du dieses spiel nur noch mit diesem account verwenden. das vervielfältigen oder die weitergabe eines steam spiels ist demnach grundsätzlich unmöglich, vollkommen egal was der publisher will. das ist drm in reinform mein guter 

das unterbinden des gebrauchtmarktes mit profitmaximierung zu rechtfertigen ist auch lustig, denn genauso kann man dann auch die ganzen anderen plattformen, dlc's, always on usw. rechtfertigen, die haben den gleichen zweck.

jedenfalls ist es wieder sehr lustig mit anzusehen wie diejenigen, die sich hier im forum immer am lautesten über drm beschweren, die gleichen sind die steam jedesmal in schutz nehmen. da scheint die schnäppchen geilheit großer als der moralische verstand zu sein


----------



## Lightbringer667 (5. Juni 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bisher ist keines meiner Steam Spiele verschwunden.
> Weder, weil die Rechte zwischen Publisher und Entwickler Studio hin und her gewandert sind und es dann 2 Versionen von dem Spiel gab (Alien Shooter 2/reloaded; die andere Version bekamen die Steam Kunden gratis zusätzlich in den Account)
> 
> noch, weil das Spiel aus welchem anderen Grund auch immer aus dem Katalog verschwunden ist (Full Pipe kann ich jederzeit runterladen und installieren)
> ...


Bei mir is auch nix verschwunden. Ich hab auch das ein odere andere EA Spiel über Steam gekauft, bevor die Origin eingeführt hatten und in dem Zuge (fast) alles aus dem Store genommen haben. Ebenso hab ich L4D 2 uncut aus GB importiert. Lies sich problemlos registrieren und installieren. Genau wie sich nachwievor alle EA Spiele, die ich auf Steam hab installieren lassen.


----------



## MisterSmith (5. Juni 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass du trotzdem nur eine Lizenz hast - aber das wollen anscheinend einige nicht kapieren
> Könnt ich genauso sagen, ja, hab en ne Lizenz auf Steam gekauft und wenns den Hahn abdrehen, crack ich es - weil geht ja keinen was an, was ich mach ...


Der Unterschied ist ganz einfach, mit Steam kann der Hersteller wenn er möchte jeden daran hindern die Lizenz zu nutzen. Bei Spielen ohne DRM nicht.

Hat nicht mal Ansatzweise mit etwas illegalem zu tun.


doomkeeper schrieb:


> Bei normalen Spielen geb ich dir sogar hier wirklich recht.
> Ich finds auch komfortabler runterzuladen weil mich irgendein Fluch der CD Installation verfolgt
> 
> Aber bei Spielen wie Max Payne 3 ( 35 gb) ist eine dvd Installation dennoch schneller.
> ...


Vielleicht ist auch nur die Linse deines DVD Laufwerks verschmutzt? Es gibt bei YouTube Videos dazu, wie man die relativ einfach reinigen kann.
War bei mir jedenfalls der Fall,  ich dachte auch zuerst die DVD ist defekt. Aber da mein Laufwerk eine außerordentlich gute Fehlerkorrektur hat, habe ich dann die Linse gereinigt und jetzt funktioniert es wieder absolut fehlerfrei.

Für die Installation von Fable 3 habe ich insgesamt max. 20 Minuten benötigt


----------



## LordCrash (5. Juni 2013)

ING schrieb:


> da soll nochmal einer sagen die spieler wollen kein drm, sie betteln ja förmlich darum
> 
> 
> nein, jedes steam spiel erfordert es das du es mit einem account verbindest, danach kannst du dieses spiel nur noch mit diesem account verwenden. das vervielfältigen oder die weitergabe eines steam spiels ist demnach grundsätzlich unmöglich, vollkommen egal was der publisher will. das ist drm in reinform mein guter
> ...


Ich habe das Unterbinden des Gebrauchtmarkets in keinster Weise mit Profitmaximierung verknüpft. Ich habe davon gesprochen, dass man einen Zustand erreichen sollte, der es ermöglicht, dass von Spielekäufen sowohl der Hersteller als auch der Kunde profitiert. Es geht hier also vielmehr um das Finden einer gerechten (!) Balance als um diese vielfach ohne Argumente in den Raum geworfene Abzockehaltung der Publisher. Es gibt sehr wohl einige Praktiken, die ich ablehne, aber das trifft bei weitem nicht auf alle zu. Im Endeffekt soll doch gute Arbeit auch gut entlohnt werden oder nicht? Ist das nicht ein Grundsatz unserer (sozialen) Marktwirtschaft? Es ist mir daher schleierhaft, warum das beim Spiele-Gebrauchtmarkt plötzlich nicht mehr zutreffen soll. Es gibt sehr wohl eine knifflige Fragen bezüglich des Gebrauchtmarktes, aber die werden eh selten genannt, so z.B. ob man den Spielemarkt eher mit dem Büchermarkt oder dem (Kino)Filmemarkt vergleichen kann und was die Implikationen/Ableitungen aus diesen Vergleichen für den Markt und den Umgang mit gebrauchten Spielen wären und was jeweils dafür oder dagegen spricht. Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn die PC Games hierüber mal ein differenziertes und gut recherchiertes Special schreibt, das zu einer sachlichen und aufgeschlossenen Diskussion einlädt, ohne gleich wieder in "Publisher sind böse" und "alle Macht den Konsumenten" Denkmuster zu verfallen.....

Dass es verschiedene Formen des DRM gibt, scheint auch noch nicht zu jedem durchgedrungen zu sein. Ich kann sehr wohl gewisse restriktive Formen der diversen DRM-Praktiken (wie ungerechtfertigte Always-online Maßnahmen) und gleichzeitig andere, weniger restriktive Formen begrüßen (wie die Accountbindung). Gleichzeitig kann ich bestimmte DLC Praktiken ablehen (dass z.B. Spielmodi, die als "meant to be played" angepriesen werden, nur als Preorder-DLC verfügbar sidn) und andere begrüßen (dass z.B. vollwertige Add-Ons bzw. zusätzlicher, nicht zu Release verfügbarer Content als DLC verfügbar gemacht wird). Das nennt man Differenzieren, was so mit die Grundlage einer sachlichen Diskussion ist..... 

Meine Aussage zu Steam war in der Tat nicht ganz richtig: eine Accountbindung ist praktisch immer vorhanden bei Steam, d.h. der Weiterverkauf von Spielen ist grundsätzlich untersagt. Allerdings ist der Weiterverkauf auch bei Gog untersagt (laut AGB), nur gibt es keine technischen Maßnahmen, die dies auch effektiv verhindern....


----------



## golani79 (5. Juni 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist ganz einfach, mit Steam kann der Hersteller wenn er möchte jeden daran hindern die Lizenz zu nutzen. Bei Spielen ohne DRM nicht.
> 
> Hat nicht mal Ansatzweise mit etwas illegalem zu tun.


 
Es geht hier ums Prinzip - auch wenn deine Software nicht an einen Account gebunden ist, könnte dir der Publisher aus bestimmten Gründen theoretisch untersagen, die Software zu nutzen.
Dann dürftest du die Software nicht mehr nutzen, obwohl du sie auf Datenträger und nicht an einen Account gebunden hast.

So oder so, man erwirbt nur ein Nutzungsrecht und man befindet sich nie im Besitz der jeweiligen Software.
Wie das alles gelöst / kontrolliert wird, ist ein anderes Kapitel.
Jetzt klarer?


----------



## shippy74 (5. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es würden nur diejenigen nicht profitieren, die neue AAA Spiele für einen zu(!!!!) geringen Preis zocken wollen und sich überhaupt keine Gedanken darüber machen, ob das ok ist oder nicht und ob sie dem eigenen Hobby insgesamt damit schaden oder nicht. Und um diese Leute, denen es egal ist, ob die Hersteller von Spielen auch tatsächlich für den Konsum bezahlt werden, ist es mir auch nicht schade, sorry. Die stehen bei mir nämlich nur minimal über den Softwarepiraten, die überhaupt nicht dafür bezahlen wollen für ihren Spielekonsum.....



Na dann musst du mich auch hassen, ich kaufe ,ausser Uplay Spiele, kein einziges Spiel mehr für mehr als 10 bis maximal 15 Euro. Ich versteh hier aber deine Bedenken nicht, wenn die Leute nicht mehr bereit sind sagen wir 60€ für ein Spiel zu zahlen, muß es ja nen Grund geben, entweder haben sie kein Geld, oder die Spiele sind ihnen keine 60€ +mehr wert, zu den letzteren zähle ich mich, ich scheXXXe auf die immer Coolere Grafik ich will Gameplay und ne lange und Gute Story bzw Spielzeit. Für 4 -8 Stunden geb ich nicht soviel Geld aus.
Und an dieser Einstellung würde auch jeder DRM Zwang oder das noch so ausgeklügelte verhindern des Wiederverkaufs nichts ändern, was mir nicht gefällt kauf ich nicht auch wenn es das Spiel nach 6 Monaten nicht mehr gibt, dann hätte ich Pech gehabt.
Die meisten lassen sich doch heute nur noch Blenden, da gibts da ein Tech Video da ein Aufpoliertes Bildchen und die Lobeshymnen der Publisher überschlagen sich. Alles nur damit die Leute ja Vorbestellen oder ne Menge  Geld raushauen um dann nachher festzustellen das außer ner schönen Grafik nicht viel Hängen geblieben ist.

Da Frage ich mich wer denn hier die Spielekultur kaputt macht, die die jeden Müll vorbestellen egal zu welchem Preis oder die,die sich Gedanken machen ob so ein Spiel den Neupreis überhaupt noch wert ist. Lässt man nämlich mal den ganzen Hype weg und betrachtet die Sache nüchtern bleibt bei KAUM einem ach so Tollen AAA Super Duper Titel am Ende etwas übrig wo man sagt den Spiel ich immer wieder.

Mal was persönliches: Seid ich nur noch die billigen Spiele kaufe, hab ich nicht mehr erlebt das ich mich geärgert hab, zu jedem Spiel gibts die Patches so das alles Fehlerfrei läuft, die Spielzeit spielt bei der geringen Menge an Kohle auch keine Rolle. Und das ich nicht IN bin und nicht am Anfang mitreden kann bei neuen Spielen ist mir sowas von egal.


----------



## MisterSmith (5. Juni 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Es geht hier ums Prinzip - auch wenn deine Software nicht an einen Account gebunden ist, könnte dir der Publisher aus bestimmten Gründen theoretisch untersagen, die Software zu nutzen.
> Dann dürftest du die Software nicht mehr nutzen, obwohl du sie auf Datenträger und nicht an einen Account gebunden hast.
> 
> So oder so, man erwirbt nur ein Nutzungsrecht und man befindet sich nie im Besitz der jeweiligen Software.
> ...


Das macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn. Wenn sich der Hersteller dazu entscheidet auf einen DRM zu verzichten, dann hat er sicher überhaupt nicht vor irgendwann die Nutzungslizenz dem Nutzer zu entziehen.

In Wahrheit wird dies aber auch nicht bei einem DRM passieren, die Nutzungslizenz hat man erworben und die kann einem auch nicht nach einem Kauf entzogen werden, wäre dann Betrug, nur ist es durch Steam möglich jeden daran zu hindern die erworbene Nutzungslizenz effektiv auch zu nutzen.


----------



## golani79 (5. Juni 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn. Wenn sich der Hersteller dazu entscheidet auf einen DRM zu verzichten, dann hat er sicher überhaupt nicht vor irgendwann die Nutzungslizenz dem Nutzer zu entziehen.
> 
> In Wahrheit wird dies aber auch nicht bei einem DRM passieren, die Nutzungslizenz hat man erworben und die kann einem auch nicht nach einem Kauf entzogen werden, wäre dann Betrug, nur ist es durch Steam möglich jeden daran zu hindern die erworbene Nutzungslizenz effektiv auch zu nutzen.


 
Ich habe geschrieben, aus bestimmten Gründen.
Keine Ahnung wie die genaue rechtliche Lage ist, aber ich denke, wenn es zu Verletzungen der Nutzungsrechte kommt, kann einem die Nutzung auch untersagt werden.

Und obs jetzt mit oder ohne DRM ist, spielt dabei keine Rolle - deshalb habe ich auch geschrieben, dass es ums Prinzip geht.
Erwerben tut man nach wie vor übrigens nur ein Nutzungsrecht für die Software und nicht die Software selbst - soviel zum Thema, man kann tun und lassen was man will mit der Software, weil die einem ja eh gehöre und der Publisher ohne DRM nicht kontrollieren könne, was man damit macht.


----------



## LordCrash (5. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Na dann musst du mich auch hassen, ich kaufe ,ausser Uplay Spiele, kein einziges Spiel mehr für mehr als 10 bis maximal 15 Euro. Ich versteh hier aber deine Bedenken nicht, wenn die Leute nicht mehr bereit sind sagen wir 60€ für ein Spiel zu zahlen, muß es ja nen Grund geben, entweder haben sie kein Geld, oder die Spiele sind ihnen keine 60€ +mehr wert, zu den letzteren zähle ich mich, ich scheXXXe auf die immer Coolere Grafik ich will Gameplay und ne lange und Gute Story bzw Spielzeit. Für 4 -8 Stunden geb ich nicht soviel Geld aus.


 Nein, ich hasse dich dafür keineswegs. Du gehst ja genau den richtigen Weg: du kaufst dir Spiele nicht sofort (d.h. du wartest) und legst sie dir dann später zu, aber immerhin gehen deine 10-15€ (abzg. Gebühren) an den Hersteller und nicht an den Typen aus Ebay oder an eine Gamestopfiliale, von denen zu gebrauchte Spiele kaufst.

Es gibt immer noch genug Leute, die sich ihre Lieblingsspiele zum vollen Preis direkt zu Release kaufen und dafür auch bereit sind, 40-50€ zu zahlen (auf dem PC manchmal sogar noch weniger). Andere können warten und kaufen sich das Spiel dann Wochen oder Monate später für den halben Preis oder noch weniger. Das ist doch perfekt, denn hier wird der Spielepreis automatisch über Angebot und Nachfrage geregelt (wie es auf einem freien Markt sein sollte).

Zurück zum Rechenbeispiel: 
wenn du dir ein Spiel nach sagen wir 6 Monaten für 15 Euro kaufst, dann hat das gleiche Spiel wahrscheinlich einer für 45€ zu Release gekauft und ein zweiter ein paar Wochen später für 30€. D.h. alle drei Personen haben dafür 15+30+45=90€ bezahlt, die komplett (abzgl. Gebühren) an den Hersteller gehen. 
Bei einem Gebrauchtmarkt sieht das anders aus. Da kauft einer das Spiel neu für 60€ und zwei andere spielen das Spiel später gebraucht. Deren Kaufpreis für das Gebrauchtspiel geht aber nicht an den Hersteller, sondern an den jeweiligen Vorbesitzer. D.h. alle drei Personen haben dafür 60€ bezahlt, die (abzgl. Gebühren) an den Hersteller gehen.

Was ist besser/fairer? Mal ganz ehrlich? Du trägst mit deinen 15€ immer noch zu einem höheren Gewinn für die Hersteller der Spiele bei als die 3 Personen im Gebrauchtspielemarkt..... 


Kurze Spiele usw. sind noch mal eine ganz andere Thematik, ich rede jetzt schon von Spielen, für die ein Neupreis von sagen wir mal 50€ "angemessen" erscheint. Die Preisfindung für Spiele ist an sich noch mal eine eigene Diskussion wert, aber da ist der PC Markt ja auch schon weiter als der Konsolenmarkt für den fast durchgängig eine 60€ Marke gilt für sogennante AAA Spiele, unabhängig vom Umfang (in gewissen Grenzen). Aber für Spiele wie TES, Fallout , Borderlands 2, The Witcher, Total War, GTA, Civilization usw. sehe ich einen relativ "hohen" Kaufpreis (35€+) zu Release schon als gerechtfertigt an. Da bekommt man viele Stunden gute Unterhaltung geboten, die auch ihren Gegenwert haben sollten. Wenn man das mal mit den Preisen für Kinokarten vergleicht, kommt man als Gamer ja noch ganz gut weg. Denn dort zahlt man für weniger als 2 Stunden Unterhaltung inzwischen ja auch schon 6-10€.....


----------



## LordCrash (5. Juni 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn. Wenn sich der Hersteller dazu entscheidet auf einen DRM zu verzichten, dann hat er sicher überhaupt nicht vor irgendwann die Nutzungslizenz dem Nutzer zu entziehen.
> 
> In Wahrheit wird dies aber auch nicht bei einem DRM passieren, die Nutzungslizenz hat man erworben und die kann einem auch nicht nach einem Kauf entzogen werden, wäre dann Betrug, nur ist es durch Steam möglich jeden daran zu hindern die erworbene Nutzungslizenz effektiv auch zu nutzen.


Nein, das ist es nicht, zumindest nicht nach unserer Rechtsauffassung. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass man im Falle einer Insolvenz von Steam darauf dringen könnte (juristisch), dass Steam alle Spielelizenzen an die Spieler freigibt anstatt sie zu sperren. Außerdem hat Valve ja genau dies auch angekündigt. Ansonsten kann Steam nicht einfach so eine Lizenz entziehen, die man verkauft hat. Das geht nur dann, wenn man in irgendeiner Weise gegen die Lizenzvereinbarung verstößt, also wenn man z.B. versucht, diese Lizenz weiterzuverkaufen usw. Auch kann Steam auch keinen daran hindern, die erworbene Lizenz zu nutzen. Es ist nämlich durchaus möglich, ein Spiel auf Steam zu veröffentlichen, dass zwar Accountgebunden ist, aber Steam nicht zum Spielen benötigt. D.h. selbst bei einer Downtime von Steam kann das enstprechende Spiel weiter genutzt werden. Es liegt an den Publishern, ob sie dies nutzen wollen oder nicht.....


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juni 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist auch nur die Linse deines DVD Laufwerks verschmutzt? Es gibt bei YouTube Videos dazu, wie man die relativ einfach reinigen kann.
> War bei mir jedenfalls der Fall,  ich dachte auch zuerst die DVD ist defekt. Aber da mein Laufwerk eine außerordentlich gute Fehlerkorrektur hat, habe ich dann die Linse gereinigt und jetzt funktioniert es wieder absolut fehlerfrei.
> 
> Für die Installation von Fable 3 habe ich insgesamt max. 20 Minuten benötigt


 
Naja im Falle von Hard Reset hab ich das Spiel wieder bei Media Markt abgegeben und der Typ wollte sichergehen dass der Datenträger
wirklich defekt war.
Schwups DVD in Laufwerk rein und er konnte selbst beobachten dass nach paar Minunten der Vorgang quasi 
gar nicht vorhanden war bis die ersten Fehlermeldungen aufgetaucht sind 
Das Geld hab ich dann in Saints Row 3 investiert und Hard Reset hab ich daraufhin im Steam Shop geholt.

Datenträger können nunmal auch defekt sein


----------



## MisterSmith (5. Juni 2013)

Also um es genauer zu erklären. Man kauft eine Nutzungslizenz die einem gehört. Wenn in dieser Nutzungslizenz wie bei Steam steht, dass das Abo und damit der Zugriff auf das Spiel untersagt werden kann, dann ist das bereits Teil der Lizenz.

Wenn so etwas aber nicht drinsteht, dann kann der Hersteller nicht im Nachhinein sagen, och wir haben es uns anders überlegt, wir entziehen dir die Lizenz wieder.

Das wäre eindeutig Betrug.

Deshalb muss der Lizenztext auch vor dem Kauf zugänglich sein, damit dieser rechtlich in Kraft tritt.

Bei Steam gab es in Deutschland ein Urteil zu Half-Life 2 aus dem ganz klar abzuleiten ist, dass der Nutzer keinen Anspruch auf den Account hat und somit kann Steam bzw. Valve sehr wohl den Zugriff ohne Angaben von Gründen jederzeit einfach so verweigern.

@Doomkeeper
Natürlich gibt es auch defekte DVDs, ich habe glaube ich mit meinem Laufwerk vielleicht einfach auch nur sehr viel Glück gehabt, da ich auch, wenn kein anderes Exemplar vorhanden war, einen vom Kunden reklamierten, defekten Datenträger installieren konnte, bei dem der Kratzer schon vom weiten zu sehen war.


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass man im Falle einer Insolvenz von Steam darauf dringen könnte (juristisch), dass Steam alle Spielelizenzen an die Spieler freigibt anstatt sie zu sperren. Außerdem hat Valve ja genau dies auch angekündigt.


 
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann gabs da von Valve sogar ein offizielles Statement, dass
im Falle einer überraschenden Schließung ein Patch stets in den Startlöchern steht um die Spiele
trotzdem freizuschalten.

Ich glaube auch dass Valve in dieser Hinsicht sich da gut absichert und genug Backups macht.

Trotzdem stellst du in deinen Beiträgen gut dar wie die aktuelle Situation ist und das hab ich schon oft genug geschrieben. 

Früher gings der Szene viel zu gut weil die AGBs & Co. einfach nicht erzwungen werden konnten wegen fehlendem Internet.
Das heißt aber nicht dass die Nutzungsbedingungen nicht gewirkt haben NUR gab es eben kein Werkzeug 
um dies zu kontrollieren / erzwingen.

Ganz im Gegenteil werden wir jetzt auf den Boden der (bitteren) Tatsachen zurückgeholt dass wir 
jahrelang lediglich ein Nutzungsrecht hatten und nix weiteres.

Aber LordCrash hats richtig in seinem Beitrag erwähnt denn viele sind nicht in der Lage die Sachlage aus
verschiedenen Perspektiven zu begutachten.
Es wird immer nur gefordert, gefordert gefordert.. am besten kostenlos.. lebenslang..
in perfekter Qualität... Konsum, Konsum, Konsum.

Im gleichen Atemzug wird aber irgendwann einen auf Moralapostelgemacht wenn Unternehmen bankrott sind,
obwohl man dvaor die ganze Zeit nur auf die eigenen Vorteile geschaut hat und die Unternehmen
ja sowieso immer nur abzocken möchten


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juni 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Also um es genauer zu erklären. Man kauft eine Nutzungslizenz die einem gehört. Wenn in dieser Nutzungslizenz wie bei Steam steht, dass das Abo und damit der Zugriff auf das Spiel untersagt werden kann, dann ist das bereits Teil der Lizenz.
> 
> Wenn so etwas aber nicht drinsteht, dann kann der Hersteller nicht im Nachhinein sagen, och wir haben es uns anders überlegt, wir entziehen dir die Lizenz wieder.
> 
> ...


 
Soviel ich weiß hat der "Abo" Absatz in Steam nix mit der Nutzungslizenz zu tun sondern
ist lediglich so eine Art "Platzhalter" für Spiele die z.b. Abomodell anbieten.

Steam selbst hat mit Abo (soviel ich weiß) nix am Hut.
Auch sieht man die AGBs bevor man das Spiel freischaltet


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2013)

ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich das richtig verstehe, aber könnte das mit Abo der Punkt sein, das wenn man mit Steam sein Abo für ein Spiel bezahlt, wie z.B. EVE Online?


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juni 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich das richtig verstehe, aber könnte das mit Abo der Punkt sein, das wenn man mit Steam sein Abo für ein Spiel bezahlt, wie z.B. EVE Online?


 
Meiner Meinung nach ja.
Abo bedeutet das man für etwas zahlt und Steam ist ja kostenlos.

Aber bei einem MMO zahlt man Abo Gebühren also ist dieser Absatz in Steam enthalten.


----------



## golani79 (5. Juni 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wenn so etwas aber nicht drinsteht, dann kann der Hersteller nicht im Nachhinein sagen, och wir haben es uns anders überlegt, wir entziehen dir die Lizenz wieder.
> 
> Das wäre eindeutig Betrug.


 
Eigentlich logisch dass das in der EULA stehen muss oder?

Ich lese zwar nicht alle EULAs, aber die, die ich gelesen hab, hatten alle diesen Zusatz - egal ob DRM oder nicht.

Hier 2 Beispiele (Diablo 3 und The Witcher EE):

Blizzard behält sich das Recht vor, diese Lizenzvereinbarung ohne vorherige Ankündigung zu beenden, wenn Sie eine Bestimmung dieser Vereinbarung, eine Bestimmung der Nutzungsbedingungen oder die Bestimmungen des Echtgeld-Auktionshauses für Diablo III nicht einhalten. 

*[FONT=&quot]4.         TERMINATION: [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Your right to use the Software under this License: (i) may be terminated by you at any time, by removing all copies of the Software from your computer systems and by destroying the Software; or (ii) may be terminated by CDP RED immediately without prior notice from CDP RED if you fail to comply with any provision of this License, or if CDP RED determines that you have improperly used the Software in any way. [/FONT]


----------



## LordCrash (5. Juni 2013)

Normalerweise kauft man auf Steam eine unendlich gültige Lizenz und kein Abo. Es steht aber in den Lizenzabkommen, dass es zu techn. Ausfällen kommen kann und man dafür keine Entschädigung bekommen kann und dass Steam einem die Lizenz im Falle einer Zuwiderhandlung wieder aberkennen kann. Aber ein mutwilliger Entzug der Lizenz bzw. eine zeitliche Frist, die von Steam festgelegt wird, ist nicht rechtens.

Übrigens verfolgt die Verbraucherzentrale ja immer noch eine Klage gegen Steam wegen des Inhalts dieser Lizenzbestimmungen (nur so zu Info).


----------



## MisterSmith (5. Juni 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> or (ii) may be terminated by CDP RED immediately without prior notice from CDP RED if you fail to comply with any provision of this License, or if CDP RED determines that you have improperly used the Software in any way.


Da steht bezogen auf die Lizenz "oder kann durch CDP RED sofort beendet werden, ohne eine vorherige Ankündigung von CDP RED, *wenn* sie eine Bestimmung dieser Lizenz nicht erfüllen oder *wenn* CDP RED feststellt, dass Sie die Software in irgendeiner Weise unsachgemäß genutzt haben."
Ich kann da nicht erkennen, wie da einfach so die Nutzungslizenz entzogen werden kann.


Enisra schrieb:


> ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich das richtig verstehe, aber könnte das mit Abo der Punkt sein, das wenn man mit Steam sein Abo für ein Spiel bezahlt, wie z.B. EVE Online?


Nein, dies ist auch keine Erfindung von mir, sondern wurde in einer Spielezeitschrift vor langer Zeit schon so dargelegt, dass die Abos bei Steam sich auf alle Spiele beziehen.

Da war dieses in dem SSA auch noch klarer formuliert, seit dem die das in den Formulierungen abgeändert haben, habe ich auch keine große Lust mehr daraus zu zitieren.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Juni 2013)

Du schreibst für "The Escapist", Ms Smith?

Ich habe irgendwie den Eindruck, dass der verlinkte Artikel in deiner Signatur irgendwie veraltet ist. Ich kenne sehr wohl Spiele, die Steamworks nutzen und trotzdem z.B. auch bei Gog.com zu kaufen sind....


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du schreibst für "The Escapist", Ms Smith?
> 
> Ich habe irgendwie den Eindruck, dass der verlinkte Artikel in deiner Signatur irgendwie veraltet ist. Ich kenne sehr wohl Spiele, die Steamworks nutzen und trotzdem z.B. auch bei Gog.com zu kaufen sind....


Haha, schön wär's wenn ich so gut in Englisch schreiben könnte.  Aber ich werde dies bald in Angriff nehmen damit sich das ändert.
Ist reiner Zufall bzw. wenn man die Häufigkeit des Namen Smith bedenkt auch wieder nicht und ich heiße nicht so. 

Und ja, der Artikel ist alt, ich gehe auch nicht mit allem konform was er schreibt, z. B. gibt es in der Wirtschaft keine Moral, wie er es Valve "unterstellt".

Hat es nie gegeben und wird es auch in Zukunft nicht. Aber er beschreibt in dem Artikel ganz gut warum Steamworks ein Monopol werden kann.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Juni 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Aber er beschreibt in dem Artikel ganz gut warum Steamworks ein Monopol werden kann.


 
Steam ist also schuld dass
andere Unternehmen einfach nix besseres auf die Beine stellen können und die Fans
lieber einem Valve vertrauen?

Das ist nicht die Schuld von Valve das deren Platform angenommen wird
und andere es viel schwerer haben.
Auch ist Steam sowas wie der Platzhirsch in sachen Platform und viel länger in Entwicklung als andere Platformen.

Es nahezu* logisch* dass Steam die meistgenutzte Platform ist und sehr viele Publisher 
ihre Spiele über diese Platform anbieten um an die meisten Käufer zu gelangen.

Aber Monopol? Das hört sich so böse an und erweckt den Eindruck als ob Valve
alle dazu zwingen würde.. tun sie aber nicht denn jeder Spieler und jeder Publisher
kann selbst entscheiden ob Steam genutzt wird oder nicht.

Auch behindern sie andere Unternehmen damit nicht.

Wenn ich heute einen Service auf die Beine stelle und die Community es nutzt (aus welchen Gründen auch immer)
und andere ähnliche Services nicht an meine Qualität rankommen hab ich automatisch ein Monopol und bin böse?

Ich glaube nachwievor dass viele Leute nicht wissen was ein Monopol wirklich ist.

Microsoft ist z.b. ein extremer Monopol und nutzt dies auch aus(Europa)..aber die aller wenigsten
stört sowas komischerweise..
Aber bei Steam meckern viele? naja 

Ich habe ja nix dagegen wenn jemand etwas nicht unterstützt aber 
diese Doppelmoral macht alles einfach unglaubwürdig.

Bei Konsolen wird auch nicht gemeckert dass die System komplett geschlossen sind
und exklusiv Zeug darüber verbreitet wird... Aber bei Steam
wird sofort der Teufel an die Wand gemalt?

Ich würde wirklich gerne sowas verstehen aber leider verzetteln sich die Kritiker selbst ein wenig mit der Wahrheit.

Das ist zumindest meine Meinung.

Wenn jemand Kritik einstecken müsste dann sind es die Publisher/Entwickler
die ihre Spiele an Steam anbinden wollen.. und nicht Valve. Aber versuch das mal den großteil der Leute zu erklären.

Edit.
Das soll kein Angriff auf dich sein o.ä.
nicht dass du mich (!) wieder (!) falsch verstehst.


----------



## golani79 (6. Juni 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Da steht bezogen auf die Lizenz "oder kann durch CDP RED sofort beendet werden, ohne eine vorherige Ankündigung von CDP RED, *wenn* sie eine Bestimmung dieser Lizenz nicht erfüllen oder *wenn* CDP RED feststellt, dass Sie die Software in irgendeiner Weise unsachgemäß genutzt haben."


 
Schreib ich doch die ganze Zeit - *unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen / aus bestimmten Gründen* ...


----------



## LordCrash (6. Juni 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Schreib ich doch die ganze Zeit - *unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen / aus bestimmten Gründen* ...


 Ja schon....nur hat das nie jemand in Zweifel gezogen....


----------



## onaccdesaster (6. Juni 2013)

@LordCrash:

Schön das du die Klage von der Verbraucherzentrale erwähnst denn da hoffe ich das sie Erfolg haben und die Verbraucher wieder etwas Rechte haben. Games sind nichts Besonderes und stehen nicht über einem Auto, Film, Musik usw.

Die Misere von den Publishern ist die das sie Steam nutzen da diese Plattform von den Meisten genutzt wird und dort natürlich auch ihre Käufer erreichen wollen. Auch eigene Publisher wie Blizzard, EA, Ubisoft nutzen DRM- sprich Account- und Onlinezwang. Alle Spiele die mich interessieren kommen jetzt mit Steam-Zwang. Rome 2, CoH 2 und sogar die Serie der ich über die Jahre die Treue gehalten habe X-Rebirth. Diese Spiele sind für mich erstmal passé. Vielleicht in 2 Jahren wenn sie 10€ kosten. Ich hab absolut etwas gegen diese Art der Profitmaximierung und Zwangsneurose der Publisher!

Vielleicht hat ja jemand die Kickstarter-Kampagne von Battle Worlds Kronos verfolgt. ich hatte für dieses Spiel gepledgt aber ihn wieder storniert als ich gelesen habe das es auch auf Steam erscheint. Ok, war vielleicht etwas unfair von mir aber dieses Spiel wird auf Steam kommen und DRM haben auf Steam. Wessen Entscheidung war das jetzt wegen DRM? War es der Entwickler oder sagt sogar Valve: "Wenn ohne DRM dann mehr Abgaben."
Dieses Spiel kann man auch von den Servern der Entwickler ohne DRM runterladen aber auf Steam kommt es mit DRM. Valve ist für mich der Hauptverantwortliche Verbreiter von DRM. Leider sind die anderen Publisher ja genauso.

Das Schlimme für uns DRM-Gegner ist das sich an dieser Lage wohl nichts ändern wird da zuviele Steam nutzen und deswegen jeder Publisher dieses Portal nutzt da es eben eine große Kundschaft hat und sie diese auch erreichen wollen. Viele betteln ja auch noch darum "gibt es das auch auf Steam, möchte keine CD nutzen und in meiner Bibliothek haben."  Absurd für mich.

Ich hoffe das irgendwann mal die Reinemachefrau in den Serverzentren mal Wasser über die Server schüttet und dann möchte ich mal das Geheule hören. Ist gehässig von mir aber DRM un ddie Befürworter werde ich nie gutheißen!


----------



## Schlechtmacher (6. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Aber bei Themen wir DRM ist eine sachliche Diskussion ja eh kaum möglich. Zumal wenig Leute bereit sind, die Situation auch mal aus anderen Perspektiven zu betrachten außer aus der Kundensicht, die letztlich immer auf die Forderung hinausläuft, dass man fordert, man müsse Spiele "besitzen" dürfen ohne dass der Hersteller irgendeinen Einfluss auf die Verwendung ausüben dürfe. Dies ist aber eine sehr einseitige Sicht der Dinge, die viele Probleme und Ansichten der anderen Seite des "Deals" völlig außer acht lässt.


 
Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass man Spiele unbedingt besitzen muss. Ich bin allerdings der Meinung, dass man Spiele, die man KAUFT sehr wohl besitzen muss. Für mich ist es selbstverständliche Vorraussetzung, dass wenn ich etwas kaufe es mir dann auch gehört und gerade bei Spielen, die in keinster Weise zum Broterwerb nötig sind, sehe ich auch keinen Anlass mich übervorteilen zu lassen. Ausnahmen mache ich nur bei MMOs, wo zentrale Server dem Spielprinzip entsprechend nötig sind die natürlich der Kontrolle des Anbieters unterliegen. Hier erkaufe ich mit für diese Abhängigkeit aber auch ein Spielerlebnis, das anders nicht möglich wäre. Verkappte Singleplayerspiele, die sich als MMO tarnen (Diablo 3, Sim City 5) sind davon natürlich ausgenommen.

Ich spiele außerdem Spiele, die ich nicht besitze, aber eben auch nicht gekauft habe (Stichwort: free to play) und wäre auch bereit Spiele gegen Gebühr auszuleihen, die mir dann nicht gehören, aber wie gesagt: gekauft ist gekauft. DRM ist auch völlig ok, solange er mich nicht enteignet oder Malware auf meinem System installiert (da bleibt dann natürlich nur ein einfacher CD-gestützter Kopierschutz übrig)


----------



## golani79 (6. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ja schon....nur hat das nie jemand in Zweifel gezogen....


 
Lies dir vlt. die Postings von Mister Smith nochmal durch


----------



## LordCrash (6. Juni 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass man Spiele unbedingt besitzen muss. Ich bin allerdings der Meinung, dass man Spiele, die man KAUFT sehr wohl besitzen muss. Für mich ist es selbstverständliche Vorraussetzung, dass wenn ich etwas kaufe es mir dann auch gehört und gerade bei Spielen, die in keinster Weise zum Broterwerb nötig sind, sehe ich auch keinen Anlass mich übervorteilen zu lassen. Ausnahmen mache ich nur bei MMOs, wo zentrale Server dem Spielprinzip entsprechend nötig sind die natürlich der Kontrolle des Anbieters unterliegen. Hier erkaufe ich mit für diese Abhängigkeit aber auch ein Spielerlebnis, das anders nicht möglich wäre. Verkappte Singleplayerspiele, die sich als MMO tarnen (Diablo 3, Sim City 5) sind davon natürlich ausgenommen.
> 
> Ich spiele außerdem Spiele, die ich nicht besitze, aber eben auch nicht gekauft habe (Stichwort: free to play) und wäre auch bereit Spiele gegen Gebühr auszuleihen, die mir dann nicht gehören, aber wie gesagt: gekauft ist gekauft. DRM ist auch völlig ok, solange er mich nicht enteignet oder Malware auf meinem System installiert (da bleibt dann natürlich nur ein einfacher CD-gestützter Kopierschutz übrig)



Das ist aber nur Wortspielerei bwz. ein gewisser Dogmatismus meiner Meinung nach. Du kaufst dir ja auch ein Kinoticket und "besitzt" trotzdem keinen Film: du kaufst dir praktisch das Recht, den Inhalt in gewisser Form anzuschauen. Warum sollte das bei Spielen vom Prinzip nicht ebenso sein können? Nicht alles was man kaufen kann, kann (oder sollte) man auch besitzen.....und eine Übervorteilung ist hier nicht gegeben. 

Worin soll denn bitte diese Übervorteilung im PC Spielemarkt liegen? Welches systematische, spezifische Element empfindest du als unfair gegenüber dem Verbraucher und vor allem auch warum?

Und welche Form des DRM soll dich denn bitte schön "enteignen"? Mir ist da keine bekannt. Kopierschutzmaßnahmen und DRM sind nicht zwangsläufig das Gleiche, außerdem muss man auch nicht jede Form des DRM gutheißen.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Juni 2013)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> @LordCrash:
> 
> Schön das du die Klage von der Verbraucherzentrale erwähnst denn da hoffe ich das sie Erfolg haben und die Verbraucher wieder etwas Rechte haben. Games sind nichts Besonderes und stehen nicht über einem Auto, Film, Musik usw.
> 
> ...



So, und was sind jetzt deine Argumente gegen Steam bzw. deren DRM? Ich konnte in dem ganzen langen Text keine einzige stichhaltige Begründung finden, warum Steam so schlecht sein soll und warum man deshalb keine Spiele mehr spielen kann/möchte, die dort angeboten werden.

Für mich sieht das so vielmehr nach sturem Dogmatismus aus, sorry.


----------



## onaccdesaster (6. Juni 2013)

Hab ich die Argumente denn nicht genannt? Klar kann man andere als dogmatisch hinstellen aber ich hab Argumente genannt warum ich Steam nicht toll finde. Früher war das toll ohne Steam! Ich mag den DRM nicht und den damit verbundenen Account- und Onlinezwang. Das sind sehr große Einschnitte bei mVerbraucher gegenüber früher. Ich weiß auch das sich daran leider nichts ändern wird. Vielleicht hat die Verbraucherzentrale Erfolg mit ihrer Klage aber selbst dann wird der Online- und Accountzwang nicht abgeschafft!

Steam wäre toll wen nes den DRM nicht gäbe sprich wenn es optional wäre und man frei über das Spiel verfügen kann. 
Nochwas zu Deinem Vergleich mit dem Kino. Du kaufst da keine Ware sondern erhälst eine DienstLeistung. Genauso kannst du ins Puff gehen und bezahlen und die Frau gehört Dir auch nicht 

Computerspiele sind nichts besonderes und was heute Standard ist war der größte Unfug den wir Spieler je zugelassen haben !!


----------



## LordCrash (6. Juni 2013)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Hab ich die Argumente denn nicht genannt? Klar kann man andere als dogmatisch hinstellen aber ich hab Argumente genannt warum ich Steam nicht toll finde. Früher war das toll ohne Steam! Ich mag den DRM nicht und den damit verbundenen Account- und Onlinezwang. Das sind sehr große Einschnitte bei mVerbraucher gegenüber früher. Ich weiß auch das sich daran leider nichts ändern wird. Vielleicht hat die Verbraucherzentrale Erfolg mit ihrer Klage aber selbst dann wird der Online- und Accountzwang nicht abgeschafft!
> 
> Steam wäre toll wen nes den DRM nicht gäbe sprich wenn es optional wäre und man frei über das Spiel verfügen kann.
> Nochwas zu Deinem Vergleich mit dem Kino. Du kaufst da keine Ware sondern erhälst eine DienstLeistung. Genauso kannst du ins Puff gehen und bezahlen und die Frau gehört Dir auch nicht
> ...



Etwas nicht zu mögen, ist keine Begründung. Ich will den Grund wissen, warum du es nicht magst. 

Welche Einschnitte sind das, die du als Verbraucher hinnehmen musst? Du kannst doch über deine Spiele auf Steam "frei" verfügen, du kannst sie spielen, wannimmer du willst und so oft du willst. Die einzige Einschränkung ist die, dass du sie nicht mehr verkaufen kannst.

Wenn diese Einschränkung des Weiterverkaufs dich derart benachteiligt, dass du selbst gute Spiele für 5€ im Steamsale nicht kaufen möchtest, dann gut. Aber meiner Meinung nach schränkst du dich da selbst viel mehr ein als es nötig wäre. Ich kann es ja völlig nachvollziehen, dass du vielleicht nicht unbedingt 50€ für ein Spiel ausgeben willst, das du nicht mehr weiterverkaufen kannst, wenn es dir doch nicht gefällt. Aber es kosten beileibe nicht alle Spiele so viel Geld auf Steam (eher die wenigsten).

Meiner Meinung nach ist dieser "Kampf gegen DRM" nun mal in vielerlei Hinsicht eher eine ideelle und dogmatische Angelegenheit, denn eine praktische Überlegung. Wie gesagt, ich bin überhaupt kein Freund von "harten" Formen des DRM, wie ein Always-Online Zwang, wo er nicht erforderlich ist, und das prangere ich auch gerne bei jedem neuen Spiel an, das dies nutzt (wie schon bei SimCity und Diablo 3 und früher bei Ubisoft Spielen). Aber Steam verlangt dies ja überhaupt nicht. Die meisten Spiele auf Steam verlangen heuzutage nur eine einmalie Code-Aktivierung, für die man online sein muss, und die innerhalb von 10 Sekunden erledigt ist. Danach kann man das Spiel so oft man will und so lange man will und auf jedem PC, den man hat (Steam-Installation vorausgesetzt), spielen. Was daran jetzt die große Einschränkung sein soll, die einen komplett davon abhält, sich noch Spiele zu kaufen, ist mir ehrlich gesagt schleierhaft, sorry.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (6. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Welche Einschnitte sind das, die du als Verbraucher hinnehmen musst? Du kannst doch über deine Spiele auf Steam "frei" verfügen, du kannst sie spielen, wannimmer du willst und so oft du willst. Die einzige Einschränkung ist die, dass du sie nicht mehr verkaufen kannst.


 
Nein, man kann die Spiele spielen, solange Valve das will, und genau das meine ich weiter unten mit "enteignen". Sollte Steam irgendwann nicht mehr existieren, die Nutzingsbedingungen dahingehend ändern, dass sie nicht mehr tragbar sind oder dich einfach zu recht oder unrecht bannen, so kann man seine Spiele zum Teil vielleicht noch spielen (im Offline Modus) aber zumindest nicht mehr installieren und aktivieren (und kein Mensch mit ein bisschen Lebenserfahrung glaubt an leere Versprechen wie den Wunderpatch der dann ganz sicher alles entkoppelt und jedem Spieler ein Einhorn schenkt).


----------



## LordCrash (6. Juni 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Nein, man kann die Spiele spielen, solange Valve das will, und genau das meine ich weiter unten mit "enteignen". Sollte Steam irgendwann nicht mehr existieren, die Nutzingsbedingungen dahingehend ändern, dass sie nicht mehr tragbar sind oder dich einfach zu recht oder unrecht bannen, so kann man seine Spiele zum Teil vielleicht noch spielen (im Offline Modus) aber zumindest nicht mehr installieren und aktivieren (und kein Mensch mit ein bisschen Lebenserfahrung glaubt an leere Versprechen wie den Wunderpatch der dann ganz sicher alles entkoppelt und jedem Spieler ein Einhorn schenkt).


 Aha, du meinst also den Fall, dass Valve das Gesetz bricht.....in Deutschland darf kein Unternehmen einfach so seine Nutzungsbedinungen ändern, die Auswirkungen auf schon getätigte Käufe haben....Es kann natürlich vorkommen, dass man mal zu Unrecht gebannt wird, aber mir ist bei Steam kein einziger solcher Fall bekannt.... 

Was für ein Wunderpatch? Wenn Steam/Valve jemals Pleite gehen sollten, was hätten sie dann davon, die Spiele nicht freizugeben? Und selbst wenn dem so wäre, dann könnte man seine Spiele dann eben nicht mehr zocken. Dann würde auch keine Welt zusammenbrechen, denn in diesem Falle sind dann dank freiem digitalen Markt die Spiele bestimmt bald an anderer Stelle für einen Spottpreis zu haben (ala Gog.com)....alles halb so wild... 

Man kann natürlich auch sein eigenes Leben aufgrund von gesteigerter Paranoia selbst recht schwer machen. Wir reden hier immerhin nur von Spielen.....


----------



## shippy74 (6. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das ist aber nur Wortspielerei bwz. ein gewisser Dogmatismus meiner Meinung nach. Du kaufst dir ja auch ein Kinoticket und "besitzt" trotzdem keinen Film: du kaufst dir praktisch das Recht, den Inhalt in gewisser Form anzuschauen. Warum sollte das bei Spielen vom Prinzip nicht ebenso sein können?



Weil ich mein Kinoticket VOR dem Filmstart jedem Dödel schenken kann oder ich verkaufe es weiter, was mit so ziemlich jedem Ticket geht,Wäre aber was Gutes wenn mir nach dem Kauf des Tickets gleich die komplette Einrichtung gehören würde. Ist schön das immer wieder das berühmte Kino Ticket oder das Auto bei solchen Themaen zur Sprache kommen, wenn du das ganze mit nem Film vergleichen willst musst du das wohl mit ner DVD oder Blueray machen, die kann ich auch auf jedem Player abspielen, die kann ich nem Bekannten ausleihen da kann ich sogar Wurst mit schneiden, wenn die Wurst nicht zur hart ist. Weil ich eben diese DVD erworben hab kann ich damit machen was ich will.
Du würdest dich bedanken wenn du nen Film kaufst bei dir zuhause abspielst und du den ab dann nur noch auf deinem Player abspielen kannst.

Nehmen wir mal an ich kauf mir ein Spiel, nach 5 Minuten stelle ich fest das es mir nicht gefällt oder ich muß mit Contoller Spielen was mir nicht gefällt, dann kann ich das Spiel noch nicht mal meinem Sohn schenken, klar ich könnte ihm meinen Account mit nutzen lassen,was schon mal verboten ist, dann hab ich Spiele ab 18 und der Junge ist 11, also ist das auch ne schlechte Lösung. Und genau da hört es doch irgendwo auf. Stell dir mal vor du müsstest auf deiner Wii oder PS3 für jedes Familienmitglied eine Kopie von dem Spiel haben damit jeder Spielen kann. Sorry das hat bei mir nix mit Service zu tun, da kommt auch beim besten Willen kein Verständnis für die Publisher auf usw.
Genau genommen darfst du bei Steam und Co niemanden mit deinem Spielen ,spielen lassen, weder zum testen , noch weil sie dir nicht gefallen oder sonstige Gründe. Sobald der Verdacht aufkommt das jemand mit deinem Account Spielt ist er gesperrt. Dann geht der Ärger los.

Bis auf die Uplay Spiele hab ich kein Spiel das ich nicht an meinen Sohn weitergeben kann, ohne ihm meinen Account zu geben , genau da liegt auch der Sinn warum ich alle Spiele noch aufhebe. Oder soll ich jetzt alle Spiele wieder kaufen nur damit der arme Herr Publisher noch ne Rolex und den zwölften Porsche kaufen kann??  Es würde doch schon reichen wenn man bei Steam udn wie sie alle heissen jeden KEY nur einmal von einem Account lösen könnte,ich bin überzeugt das würde garnichts ändern, weder würden alle Entwickler Pleite gehen noch würden die Preise merklich Fallen. Von mir aus könnte man noch mit einbauen das man nach Aktivierung eines Spiels die ersten 6 Wochen den Key nicht lösen könnte, würde ich auch noch aktzeptieren. Machbar wäre das alles mit Sicherheit.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Weil ich mein Kinoticket VOR dem Filmstart jedem Dödel schenken kann oder ich verkaufe es weiter, was mit so ziemlich jedem Ticket geht,Wäre aber was Gutes wenn mir nach dem Kauf des Tickets gleich die komplette Einrichtung gehören würde. Ist schön das immer wieder das berühmte Kino Ticket oder das Auto bei solchen Themaen zur Sprache kommen, wenn du das ganze mit nem Film vergleichen willst musst du das wohl mit ner DVD oder Blueray machen, die kann ich auch auf jedem Player abspielen, die kann ich nem Bekannten ausleihen da kann ich sogar Wurst mit schneiden, wenn die Wurst nicht zur hart ist. Weil ich eben diese DVD erworben hab kann ich damit machen was ich will.
> Du würdest dich bedanken wenn du nen Film kaufst bei dir zuhause abspielst und du den ab dann nur noch auf deinem Player abspielen kannst.
> 
> Nehmen wir mal an ich kauf mir ein Spiel, nach 5 Minuten stelle ich fest das es mir nicht gefällt oder ich muß mit Contoller Spielen was mir nicht gefällt, dann kann ich das Spiel noch nicht mal meinem Sohn schenken, klar ich könnte ihm meinen Account mit nutzen lassen,was schon mal verboten ist, dann hab ich Spiele ab 18 und der Junge ist 11, also ist das auch ne schlechte Lösung. Und genau da hört es doch irgendwo auf. Stell dir mal vor du müsstest auf deiner Wii oder PS3 für jedes Familienmitglied eine Kopie von dem Spiel haben damit jeder Spielen kann. Sorry das hat bei mir nix mit Service zu tun, da kommt auch beim besten Willen kein Verständnis für die Publisher auf usw.
> ...


 
a) Der Kinovergleich ist deshalb besser als der DVD Vergleich, weil ich die Haupteinnahmequelle bzw. den ersten Vermarktungsweg vergleiche. DVDs werden in der Regel erst als 2. Einnahmequelle vermarktet, bei Spielen ist es nun mal die erste und einzige Einnahmequelle. Alleine daher hinkt der Vergleich zwischen Film-DVDs und Spielen schon mal. 

b) Ja, es gibt ein Wiederverkaufsverbot von Spielen und das schließt auch Familienmitglieder ein. Spiele sollten auch nicht "vererbbar" sein. Wenn ein Sohn das gleiche Spiel spielen will, muss er das entweder an Papas Rechner machen oder es muss eine zweite Kopie gekauft werden. Ist eben wieder wie beim Kino. Wenn du den Film gesehen hast, kannst du auch nicht deinem Sohn das "gebrauchte" Ticket geben, damit der sich den auch noch mal umsonst ansieht. Spiele sind (bzw. sollten) eben nicht mit anderen Produkten des Alltags vergleichbar, daran sehe ich nichts Schlimmes. Und bei Co-op Spielen (siehe WiiU) können natürlich alle Familienmitglieder daran teilnehmen, das verbietet auch keiner. Ich kann auch PES zocken mit einem Kumpel am gleichen Rechner mit nur einer Kopie. Aber ich kann ihm die Kopie eben nicht weiterverkaufen, damit er dann damit bei sich daheim weiterzockt. Das finde ich absolut ok.

c) Natürlich gibts es beim Kauf von Spielen ein gewisses Risiko, da gebe ich dir Recht. Aber wenn du dir unsicher bist, dann kaufe dir ein Spiel eben nicht zu Release oder ließ so viele Tests usw bis du dir sicher bist. Das dürfte ja heute kaum noch ein Problem sein, nachdem man selbst Ingame-Material auf Youtube usw. kurz nach Release (Let's play und Co.) sehen kann. Und auch hier besteht wieder die Analogie zum Kinofilm. Wenn dir der Film nicht gefällt, ist die Karte eben auch schon bezahlt. Ich hab zwar mal gehört, dass man die Karte noch innerhalb des ersten Drittels zurückgeben kann, aber wer macht das schon? Wenn ich im Kino sitze, verlässt normalerweise keiner innerhalb des 1/3 den Saal dauerhaft (und ich gehe recht häufig ins Kino)....

d) Der Autovergleich ist völlig hinfällig, da es sich dabei eindeutig um ein Produkt handelt, das sich abnützt (d.h. dessen Wert objektiv rapide sinkt), das einen ganz anderen Preisfokus hat und das nicht im Rahmen von digitalen Medien behandelt werden kann.

e) Es besteht irgendwie die falsche Annahme, dass sich ein Softwareprodukt durch die CD auszeichnet, auf der es bei einer pyhsischen Ausgabe gespeichert ist, aber dem ist nicht so. Der Tatenträger an sich ist relativ wertlos, ebenso wie die Verpackung. Damit kannst du in der Tat deine Wurst schneiden und es ändert sich nichts am Wert der Software (da du dir das Spiel bei einer Steam-Anbindung z.B. auch einfach herunterladen könntest und die DC/DVD gleich in den Mülleimer werfen könntest.....). Daher berechtigt auch der "Besitz" des Datenträgers noch lange nicht zum Verkauf der "Software", die eben "nur" lizenziert wird. Du kannst den Datenträger samt Verpackung verkaufen, aber eben nicht die Softwarelizenz, das digitale Medium.

f) Es ist doch kein Argument, dass man behauptet es würde im Falle X "nicht alle Hersteller pleite gehen". Genauso könnte ich auch behaupten, dass nicht alle Filmproduzenten pleite gehen würden, wenn man seine Kinokarten nach der Vorstellung verkaufen kann. Das ist eine Dramatisierung, die weder irgendwie belegt ist, noch irgendeine Bedeutung hat. Es geht hier nicht um einen "Kampf zwischen Konsumenten gegen Hersteller, der mit dem Sieg oder dem Untergang einer Seite" enden muss, es geht um ein faires Modell, wie man Hersteller an dem Konsum der von ihnen herstellten Artikel beteiligt. Und diese "Fairness" muss eben mehrere Elemente des Marktes und des Produktes in Betracht ziehen: Wie langlebig ist das Produkt? Welchen Wertverfall bzw. Alterungsprozess hat das Produkt? Um welche Form eines Produkts handelt es sich? Welche Vermarktungsmöglichkeiten bzw. Einnahmequellen bietet der Markt? In welcher Preisregion liegt das Produkt und wie ändert sich der Produktpreis über die Zeit? Welche Marktteilnehmer sind beteiligt und was sind deren Interessen? Was sind die Risiken des Marktes? Welche Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten bestehen? Welchen bestehenden Produkten ähnelt der Markt und/oder das Produkt? Erst wenn all diese Fragen beantwortet bzw. wenigstens diskutiert wurden, kann man sich über ein faires Modell Gedanken machen. Da reicht es nicht zu sagen: "Ich als Konsument möchte aber meine Spiele verkaufen oder an meine Familienmitglieder/Freunde weiterreichen." Das ist zwar eine verständliche Forderung, aber nicht jede Forderung ist berechtigt, wenn man die Sichtweise jeden Marktteilnehmers einbezieht und auf dieser Grundlage nach einem akzeptablen Kompromis suchen muss. Und meiner Meinung nach ist die Antwort des PC Marktes hingehend einer fairen Lösung immer noch einen Schritt weiter als der Konsolenmarkt, dessen monopolistischen Märkte zu hohen Neupreisen und einem absurden Gebrauchtmarkt geführt haben.....


----------



## onaccdesaster (6. Juni 2013)

Genau, das ist auch ein Argument gegen Steam, Ubisoft, EA, und Battle.net. Nur 1 Spieler kann ein Spiel spielen. Man hat schon oft gelesen das ein Familienvater z.Bsp Siedler 7 oder Anno2070 gekauft hat und nur einer kann spielen und der Sohnemann oder Tochter muss dann den Spielstand vom Vater übernehmen. Starcraft 2 das gleiche Schauspiel.

Wegen den Gründen und Online und Accountzwang und das ich das Spiel nicht mehr veräußern darf meide ich solche Spiele. Ich hab eine PS3 und eine Wii U da hab ich das nicht und kann frei über das Spiel verfügen und auch mehrere können die Spiele spielen. So muss das sein und war es früher auch. Was die Publisher auf PC machen ist Profitgier denn selsamerweise gibt es die gleichen Spiele auch auf Konsole und dort gibts kein DRM.

Im September soll Diablo 3 auf Konsole kommen und da wird es kein Real-AH geben und auch kein Battle.net-Zwang. Na also geht doch. Lasst euch doch nicht so von den hohlen Worten dieser Geldgeier verkohlen!


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Juni 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Schreib ich doch die ganze Zeit - *unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen / aus bestimmten Gründen* ...


Tut mir Leid war mein Fehler, die 'bestimmten Gründe' hatte ich falsch interpretiert.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Juni 2013)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Genau, das ist auch ein Argument gegen Steam, Ubisoft, EA, und Battle.net. Nur 1 Spieler kann ein Spiel spielen. Man hat schon oft gelesen das ein Familienvater z.Bsp Siedler 7 oder Anno2070 gekauft hat und nur einer kann spielen und der Sohnemann oder Tochter muss dann den Spielstand vom Vater übernehmen. Starcraft 2 das gleiche Schauspiel.
> 
> Wegen den Gründen und Online und Accountzwang und das ich das Spiel nicht mehr veräußern darf meide ich solche Spiele. Ich hab eine PS3 und eine Wii U da hab ich das nicht und kann frei über das Spiel verfügen und auch mehrere können die Spiele spielen. So muss das sein und war es früher auch. Was die Publisher auf PC machen ist Profitgier denn selsamerweise gibt es die gleichen Spiele auch auf Konsole und dort gibts kein DRM.
> 
> Im September soll Diablo 3 auf Konsole kommen und da wird es kein Real-AH geben und auch kein Battle.net-Zwang. Na also geht doch. Lasst euch doch nicht so von den hohlen Worten dieser Geldgeier verkohlen!


 
Ich sehe schon, mit dir ist leider jede sachliche Diskussion sowieso sinnlos.....

Sehr schön finde ich ja immer dieses "Profitgier" Totschlagargument, wenn einem sonst nichts mehr einfällt. Gleichzeitig will man wahrscheinlich in seinem eigenen Job auch möglichst gut bezahlt werden, aber das ist dann natürlich völlig legitim und was ganz anderes.... 

Noch besser ist nur das "Das war früher aber so" Argument. Früher gab es auch mal eine Feudalherrschaft, früher hatten die Frauen kein Wahlrecht, früher hatte man keine freie Berufswahl, früher gab es keine Meinungfreiheit, früher wurde man in Kriegen regelmäßig abgemetzelt......ist natürlich klar, dass früher alles besser war und dass alles, was war, auch für immer so bleiben muss. Es ist ja auch völlig undenkbar, dass es sowas wie Fortschritt oder neue Entwicklungen oder Systemverbesserungen gibt... 

Das "Ich kann nur alleine das Spiel spielen" ist auch kein Argument gegen Steam und Co. Es ist schon richtig, dass einem das generell nicht gefallen muss, aber der kausale Zusammenhang zum "Verzicht" fehlt hier. Wenn man persönlich ein Spiel spielen möchte, dann ist es doch völlig unerheblich, ob der Sohnemann es auch spielen kann später. Die Fragen ist doch, gebe ich X Euro aus, um das Spiel zu spielen. Das mag schon sein, dass einem ein Spiel zum vollen Preis zu Release einfach zu teuer ist, aber das kann doch wohl kaum noch zutreffen, wenn es dann irgendwann mal bei einem Sale für 5€ zu haben ist. Wenn man sich dann dagegen entscheidet, obwohl einem das Spiel an sich gefällt und man es spielen möchte, dann ist das eine unrationale (und dogmatische) Entscheidung....


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Juni 2013)

Gäbe es viel früher unser Internet so hätten wir auch nicht dieses "Früher gings aber so" Argument.

Viele wollen einfach nicht verstehen dass es früher nicht anders war nur dass
jetzt sowas mit dem Internet erzwungen werden kann.
An der Tatsache dass wir schon immer nur eine Nutzungslizenz hatten ändert sich rein gar nix.

Ob mit Accountanbindung oder ohne.

Im Gegenteil hatten wir früher viel mehr Narrenfreiheit weil alles Offline war


----------



## shippy74 (6. Juni 2013)

@LordCrash

Sind wir mal ehrlich, Konsolen und die Preise für Konsolentitel spielen in dem Beitrag wohl keine Rolle, ausser Steam gibts auf Konsole. Ich glaube die wenigstens haben etwas gegen, ne Aktivierung oder ne einmalige Registration. Nur wenn man den PC vergleicht mit der Konsole da muss man sich doch ernsthaft Fragen warum man nur am PC das Spiel an seinen Account knebeln muss und wenn man das macht warum kann man es nicht mehr vom selbigen lösen? weil PC spiele schon billiger sind? Weil es bei neuen Games schon Keys gibt die nur die Hälfte vom Original kosten? 
Da frage ich mich ob es denn nun nicht besser wäre ein Spiel mit Hülle auf den Markt zu bringen das mal ca 6 Monate den vollen Preis bringt anstatt ein Digitaler Download der schon am Erscheinungstag 30-50% billiger ist. Vom Wirtschaftlichen teil kann mir keiner erzählen das die Digitale verbreitung das maß aller Dinge ist, so schnell wie in den Key Store die Preise fallen ist nicht mehr normal,ausser natürlich so ne Hochwertige Plastikbox mit nem Zettel wo die Seriennummer drauf steht und der enorme Transport,weil ja nur ein Spiel in einen LKW passt,kostet schon 30€. Dazu der Händler der ja auch noch 25€ pro Spiel bekommt usw.
Ich SCHÄTZE mal ernsthaft das ne Box Version im Geschäft inkl. aller Nebenkosten und Händler unkosten von 5 - 8 Euro pro Spiel verursacht.
Der rest wird wohl an den Publisher/Entwickler gehen oder wird unter beiden aufgeteilt.

Kostet ein Spiel im Geschäft 59.99 und wenn ich großzügig bin ziehe ich da dann 10Euro für Unkosten ab dann komm ich immer noch auf 49.99. Nehm ich dann ne Digital Version die auch 59.99 kostet und da dann 30% abziehe komme ich auf 41 Euro, und die Preise fallen Digital ja noch schneller. Rechne ich dann Server usw. dann wirds echt schwer noch glaubhaft zu erzählen das sie mit Digital Versionen die ersten 6 Monate mehr verdienen würden.
Für mich ist das einfach nur Willkür, Überwachung oder eben ne Agressive Art den Kunden an seinen Shop zu binden um noch mehr aus ihm rauszupressen. Der Wiederverkauf kann hier nicht das Argument sein da die Keys schneller im Preis fallen wie Gebrauchte Spiele. Dazu kommt das ich mich nicht daran erinnern könnte oder kann das auf dem PC Gebrauchtspiele jemals ne Rolle gespielt haben. Für Konsolen gab es sowas schon immer aber PC Spiele musste man auch früher suchen gehen wenn man es Gebraucht wollte, zumindest hier bei uns.


----------



## doomkeeper (7. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> @LordCrash


Sorry ich misch mich ein wenig ein 



> Ich glaube die wenigstens haben etwas gegen, ne Aktivierung oder ne einmalige Registration. Nur wenn man den PC vergleicht mit der Konsole da muss man sich doch ernsthaft Fragen warum man nur am PC das Spiel an seinen Account knebeln muss und wenn man das macht warum kann man es nicht mehr vom selbigen lösen? weil PC spiele schon billiger sind? Weil es bei neuen Games schon Keys gibt die nur die Hälfte vom Original kosten?


Naja man darf nicht vergessen dass Xbox 360 und PS3 viele Jahre auf dem Buckel haben wo
Steam gerade das Licht der Welt erblickte. Wir werden bald sehen
was die neuen Konsolen alles an neuen DRM einsetzen werden 

Ich hab doch oft genug geschrieben dass die PC Platform ein reines Versuchskaninchen ist.
PC Platform hat den *Vorteil/Nachteil* dass man diese nicht vollkommen kontrollieren kann 

Die nächsten Konsolen werden all das aufholen was wir PC Spieler erleben mussten/müssen.
An den Account knebeln ist nix anderes als dass die Unternehmen uns dazu zwingen an die AGBs zu halten
die wir akzeptieren.
Jetzt gibts eben das geeignete Werkzeug dafür (Internet).



> Da frage ich mich ob es denn nun nicht besser wäre ein Spiel mit Hülle auf den Markt zu bringen das mal ca 6 Monate den vollen Preis bringt anstatt ein Digitaler Download der schon am Erscheinungstag 30-50% billiger ist. Vom Wirtschaftlichen teil kann mir keiner erzählen das die Digitale verbreitung das maß aller Dinge ist, so schnell wie in den Key Store die Preise fallen ist nicht mehr normal,ausser natürlich so ne Hochwertige Plastikbox mit nem Zettel wo die Seriennummer drauf steht und der enorme Transport,weil ja nur ein Spiel in einen LKW passt,kostet schon 30€. Dazu der Händler der ja auch noch 25€ pro Spiel bekommt usw.
> Ich SCHÄTZE mal ernsthaft das ne Box Version im Geschäft inkl. aller Nebenkosten und Händler unkosten von 5 - 8 Euro pro Spiel verursacht.
> Der rest wird wohl an den Publisher/Entwickler gehen oder wird unter beiden aufgeteilt.


Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht was du mit diesem Teil sagen möchtest.
Ich finds gut und logisch dass digitale Downloads sehr schnell an Wert verlieren denn genau das
haben doch viele gewollt oder nicht? Man bekommt keine Verpackung etc und dafür sinkt der Preis schnell.
Wo ist das Problem? 



> Kostet ein Spiel im Geschäft 59.99 und wenn ich großzügig bin ziehe ich da dann 10Euro für Unkosten ab dann komm ich immer noch auf 49.99. Nehm ich dann ne Digital Version die auch 59.99 kostet und da dann 30% abziehe komme ich auf 41 Euro, und die Preise fallen Digital ja noch schneller. Rechne ich dann Server usw. dann wirds echt schwer noch glaubhaft zu erzählen das sie mit Digital Versionen die ersten 6 Monate mehr verdienen würden.
> Für mich ist das einfach nur Willkür, Überwachung oder eben ne Agressive Art den Kunden an seinen Shop zu binden um noch mehr aus ihm rauszupressen. Der Wiederverkauf kann hier nicht das Argument sein da die Keys schneller im Preis fallen wie Gebrauchte Spiele. Dazu kommt das ich mich nicht daran erinnern könnte oder kann das auf dem PC Gebrauchtspiele jemals ne Rolle gespielt haben. Für Konsolen gab es sowas schon immer aber PC Spiele musste man auch früher suchen gehen wenn man es Gebraucht wollte, zumindest hier bei uns.


Das sind lauter Spekulationen und wir können nicht darüber diskutieren wie viel die jeweilige Quelle verdient.
Da fehlen uns einfach die ganzen internen Daten um darüber sachlich diskutieren zu können.

Fakt ist dass es heutzutage viele Quellen gibt wo man sein Produkt kaufen kann.
Man muss alles vergleichen und dort zugreiffen wo man den Preis für am besten hält.

Jetzt allgemein drauf rumreiten dass Shop XYZ überteuert ist ist doch schwachsinn oder nicht?
Es wird nie einheitliche Preise geben und damit soll man leben.

Schau z.b. Activision an.
Deren CoDs kosten uvnerschämt viel Geld... egal wie alt die Spiele auch sind.
Vampire Bloodlines uralt und kostet immer noch 20 Euro auf Steam.

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht aber wir waren schon immer an der Nutzungslizenz gebunden..
nur hat diese seit dem Internet ein Gesicht bekommen.
Ob mit Platform oder nicht es ändert sich nix daran dass wir die Spiele nur nutzen dürfen und
das ist nachwievor genau so möglich wie davor.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Aha, du meinst also den Fall, dass Valve das Gesetz bricht.....in Deutschland darf kein Unternehmen einfach so seine Nutzungsbedinungen ändern, die Auswirkungen auf schon getätigte Käufe haben....Es kann natürlich vorkommen, dass man mal zu Unrecht gebannt wird, aber mir ist bei Steam kein einziger solcher Fall bekannt....
> 
> Was für ein Wunderpatch? Wenn Steam/Valve jemals Pleite gehen sollten, was hätten sie dann davon, die Spiele nicht freizugeben? Und selbst wenn dem so wäre, dann könnte man seine Spiele dann eben nicht mehr zocken. Dann würde auch keine Welt zusammenbrechen, denn in diesem Falle sind dann dank freiem digitalen Markt die Spiele bestimmt bald an anderer Stelle für einen Spottpreis zu haben (ala Gog.com)....alles halb so wild...
> 
> Man kann natürlich auch sein eigenes Leben aufgrund von gesteigerter Paranoia selbst recht schwer machen. Wir reden hier immerhin nur von Spielen.....


 
Also sowas fände ich schon schlimm. Vor allem haben manche schon eine riesige Sammlung auf Steam und wenn sie sie dann nicht mehr spielen könnten, das wäre schon ein riesiger Schlag ins Gesicht. Da würde ich mir schon irgendwie eine Absicherung wünschen und wenn es gesetzlich irgendwo festgelegt wird. Ich hab ansonsten überhaupt nichts gegen Steam, nur darüber macht man sich schon Gedanken. Deswegen hab ich z.B. alle meine Spiele auf einer externen Festplatte gesichert, dass wenn wirklich mal was passieren sollte, ich wenigstens noch die ganzen Daten hab, weil dann kann man sich ja selbst noch irgendwie helfen


----------



## LordCrash (7. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Also sowas fände ich schon schlimm. Vor allem haben manche schon eine riesige Sammlung auf Steam und wenn sie sie dann nicht mehr spielen könnten, das wäre schon ein riesiger Schlag ins Gesicht. Da würde ich mir schon irgendwie eine Absicherung wünschen und wenn es gesetzlich irgendwo festgelegt wird. Ich hab ansonsten überhaupt nichts gegen Steam, nur darüber macht man sich schon Gedanken. Deswegen hab ich z.B. alle meine Spiele auf einer externen Festplatte gesichert, dass wenn wirklich mal was passieren sollte, ich wenigstens noch die ganzen Daten hab, weil dann kann man sich ja selbst noch irgendwie helfen


 Man hat zwar schon eine riesige Sammlung an Spielen mit der Zeit, aber mal Hand aufs Herz: wie viele will man davon auch nach Jahren noch spielen? Ich hab auch noch von früher eine Menge an physischen Boxen rumliegen und die meisten davon haben inzwischen schon eine millimeterdicke Staubschicht, weil sie irgendwo auf dem Dachboden oder im Regal rumliegen und ich sie nie wieder anschaue.

Es gibt natürlich ein paar zeitlose Klassiker und Lieblingsspiele, die man auch gerne nach Jahren noch mal spielt. Aber das sind dann bei mir so geschätzt maximal 20-30 Titel, von denen inzwischen ein Großteil für unter 5€ zu haben ist und bei so manchem Deal (z.B. D&D Deal auf Gog.com) auch noch für deutlich weniger. Also selbst wenn Steam in ein paar Jahren plötzlich vom Markt verschwinden würde, könnte ich diese Spiele für unter 100€ (oder zur Not auch noch 200€) nachkaufen auf anderen Plattformen, was im Vergleich zu Neuerscheinungen ja nicht wirklich viel ist (= zwei neue Spiele).

Also mal immer schön die Kirche im Dorf lassen und sich nicht von Paranoia und Ängsten auffressen lassen und sich das Hobby vermiesen lassen... erstens ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass Steam in den nächsten Jahren pleite geht und zweitens hält sich der tatsächliche Schaden dadurch auch in Grenzen. Eine große Sammlung an Spielen ist zwar schön, aber am Ende ist ein Großteil davon auch nur irgendwie ein Status-Symbol ohne tatsächlichen Wert. Es sieht schön aus, fühlt sich gut an aber man kann auch ohne prima weiterleben.... 


@Shippy
Wie domkeeper schon sagte, eine Menge Spekulationen ohne tatsächliche Fakten. 

Willkür kann es nicht sein, da dich keiner zwingt, Spiele zu kaufen. Bindung an den Shop? Auch nicht unbedingt, da du bei Steam ja nicht kaufen musst, wenn es andere Bezugswege gibt. Du musst es nur dort aktivieren im Falle des Falles. Aber das Ganze hat ja auch sein Gutes, da man dann immerhin seine digitalen Spiele schön gesammelt hat und Steam ja in der Tat auch ein paar gute Services anbietet (Community-Features, Voice-Chat und Co-op, Steamworks, Greenlight, Achievements, autom. Updates und Versionsmanagement) und nicht zuletzt unschlagbare Preise bei den Deals.


----------



## onaccdesaster (7. Juni 2013)

@LordCrash.

"Willkür kann es nicht sein, da dich keiner zwingt, Spiele zu kaufen. Bindung an den Shop? Auch nicht unbedingt, da du bei Steam ja nicht kaufen musst, wenn es andere Bezugswege gibt."

Auch ein altes Totschlagargument. Wenn ich aber spielen will bin ich GEZWUNGEN Steam zu installieren und es zu aktivieren! Auch Box-Versionen.

NutzungsLizens: Auch DAS  Unwort seit DRM. Wenn ich eine Ware kaufe möchte ich sie auch nutzen. Da krieg ich auch immer das Grausen wenn ich in Märkten höre "Sie haben die Packung schon geöffnet und darum können wir das Spiel nicht mehr zurücknehmen." Es gibt auch ein Urteil von einem Gericht das es sehr wohl erlaubt ist die Lizens einer Software wieder zu veräußern!

Beendigung des Servers: Steht aber in den AGB´s das Steam das Recht hat wann immer sie wollen den Service einzustellen!

doomkeeper hat schon Recht das auch jetzt die Konsolen dran sind mit DRM und deswegen hab ich mir eine Wii U geholt weil Nintendo das (noch) nicht zulässt! 

Ich tätige dieses Hobby jetzt seit 26 Jahren und muss als Kunde heute nur Nachteile hinnehmen. Kein echtes Handbuch mehr bei Spielen, muss online sein. muss das Spiel an einen Account binden, darf das Spiel nicht verkaufen. Das Internet und das man heute schnell an Updates kommen kann ist ja was Gutes aber wird von den Publishern missbraucht um ihren Zwang durchzusetzen. Der DRM wurde wegen den "Raubkopien gebracht aber war nie der wirkliche Grund. Die ganzen namhaften Publisher sind gewachsen und verdienen einen Haufen Schotter wie Blizzard, EA und Ubisoft und bedanken sich dann so bei ihren Kunden die Jahrelang und auch genug Spiele gekauft haben auf diese Weise??

Nee Leute, manche würde es gut bekommen wenn sie kritischer wären und sich nicht alles aufschwatzen lassen würden!


----------



## shippy74 (7. Juni 2013)

@Doomkeeper

Ist doch gut wenn du dich einmischt,darum gehts ja bei ner Diskussion ,wäre ja doof wenn nur ich ne Meinung hätte, oder?

Was ich mit dem schnellen Verfall der Digitalen Preise sagen wollte ist:  Man liest öfter  das Argument die Publisher müssen ja Geld verdienen usw. was ja auch richtig ist, dann kommt aber gleich immer die Aussage, das man dank Digital Verkauf alles viel Billiger bekommt und die Preise schneller fallen (bei GESCHÄTZTEN 85% der Spiele). Naja das gibt für mich dann nen wiederspruch, einmal ist es gut das die Geld verdienen damit immer viele neue Spiele auf den Markt kommen und  gleichzeitig kommt dann das Argument, das die Spiele nun schneller an Wert verlieren.
Ja was denn nun? Beides zusammen passt nach MEINER Ansicht dann nicht zusammen.

Das wir auf dem PC Versuchskaninchen sind das bestreitet wohl keiner, die Frage ist ob es so weit gekommen wäre wenn mehr Leute NEIN gesagt hätten und nicht das Typische: Was willste machen,es ist halt so, Argument hatten oder haben.
Für mich bringt Steam eben keinen Vorteil, COOP konnte ich schon früher spielen,da brauchte ich keine Freundesliste, sowas konnten wir immer per Teamspeak,Handy usw Organisieren, Meine Spiele hatte oder habe ich auch ohne Programm im Griff, hab mich bis heute noch nicht einmal auf meinem Desktop verlaufen und jedes Spiel das ich installiert hab auch direkt gefunden. Wo andere dann anscheinend ne Anwendung brauchen hab ich nen Ordner aufm Desktop der den Namen Spiele trägt und wo ich alle Verknüpfungen finde die ich zum starten benötige.Auto Updates gibts auch nicht erst seid Steam, viele Spiele Updaten sich auch wenn man sie Startet oder sagen Bescheid das es ein Update gibt, klar man muss Online sein. Greenlight ? Sind das die Indie spiele?? da kenn ich Desura klappt da auch ganz gut, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.
Und die Preise: Tja da gehöre ich dann wohl zu den Leuten die gerne etwas mehr bezahlen wenn sie im Gegenzug ein Spiel bekommen das nicht wie ET,dauernd nach Hause telefonieren will oder das mir vorschreibt wann ich was für Updates brauche auch wenn ich diese zb garnicht nutzen kann oder will.
Für mich persönlich bringt Steam keine Vorteile , nur Nachteile, wäre dieser "Service" oder "Gängelei" je nach Betrachtungsweise,Optional und könnte man sich Aussuchen was man machen möchte, hätten ich und andere sicher kein Problem mit.
Und zu den neuen Konsolen, ja da werden wir dann sehen wie das ganze läuft und wie lange uns diese Technischen Meisterleitungen noch mit ihrer Anwesenheit "erfreuen" werden.


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ist Anno wirklich nicht nur aus dem Katalog entfernt (also nicht mehr "kaufbar"), sondern "nicht mehr installierbar"?


 
Du kannst es installieren aber nicht mehr aktivieren. Man muss mit dem Key (den man erst nach der Installation sieht) auf das andere Portal umziehen, was bei mir aber auch nicht funktioniert. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern in 1404 ingame eine Anmeldung vorgenommen zu haben, aber angeblich geht der Key dann nur auf de Account und ab hier ist es schon Krampf. Ich hab es btw. nur als Veränderungsbeispiel genommen nicht als "Es ist nur da so und wird nie irgendwo anders passieren!!!11elfneun", sondern als "Es kann passieren, nervt und wenn man Pech hat ist es ganz weg"-Beispiel.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Was ich mit dem schnellen Verfall der Digitalen Preise sagen wollte ist:  Man liest öfter  das Argument die Publisher müssen ja Geld verdienen usw. was ja auch richtig ist, dann kommt aber gleich immer die Aussage, das man dank Digital Verkauf alles viel Billiger bekommt und die Preise schneller fallen (bei GESCHÄTZTEN 85% der Spiele). Naja das gibt für mich dann nen wiederspruch, einmal ist es gut das die Geld verdienen damit immer viele neue Spiele auf den Markt kommen und  gleichzeitig kommt dann das Argument, das die Spiele nun schneller an Wert verlieren.
> Ja was denn nun? Beides zusammen passt nach MEINER Ansicht dann nicht zusammen.


Doch das passt sogar perfekt zusammen. Genau dieser Mechanismus sagt aus, dass der Markt gut funktioniert. Immer wenn sich Angebot und Nachfrage automatisch austarieren, profitieren alle Marktteilnehmer. Das ist eine der Grundlagen der modernen Volkswirtschaftslehre. 



> Für mich bringt Steam eben keinen Vorteil, COOP konnte ich schon früher spielen,da brauchte ich keine Freundesliste, sowas konnten wir immer per Teamspeak,Handy usw Organisieren, Meine Spiele hatte oder habe ich auch ohne Programm im Griff, hab mich bis heute noch nicht einmal auf meinem Desktop verlaufen und jedes Spiel das ich installiert hab auch direkt gefunden. Wo andere dann anscheinend ne Anwendung brauchen hab ich nen Ordner aufm Desktop der den Namen Spiele trägt und wo ich alle Verknüpfungen finde die ich zum starten benötige.


Klar "braucht" man diese Features nicht, aber sie sind nun mal komfortabel, da ich nicht mehr für jedes Einzelfeature eine eigene Software nutzen muss sondern alles schön gebündelt habe ohne noch was extra installieren oder einrichten zu müssen. Wenn man die Features nicht nutzen will, muss man das ja auch nicht tun.



> Auto Updates gibts auch nicht erst seid Steam, viele Spiele Updaten sich auch wenn man sie Startet oder sagen Bescheid das es ein Update gibt, klar man muss Online sein. Greenlight ? Sind das die Indie spiele?? da kenn ich Desura klappt da auch ganz gut, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.
> Und die Preise: Tja da gehöre ich dann wohl zu den Leuten die gerne etwas mehr bezahlen wenn sie im Gegenzug ein Spiel bekommen das nicht wie ET,dauernd nach Hause telefonieren will oder das mir vorschreibt wann ich was für Updates brauche auch wenn ich diese zb garnicht nutzen kann oder will.
> Für mich persönlich bringt Steam keine Vorteile , nur Nachteile, wäre dieser "Service" oder "Gängelei" je nach Betrachtungsweise,Optional und könnte man sich Aussuchen was man machen möchte, hätten ich und andere sicher kein Problem mit.


a) Steam telefoniert nicht dauern nach Hause, wenn man das nicht will. Dafür gibt es einen Offline-Modus. Die Behauptung des Gegenteils ist schlicht faktisch falsch.
b) Steam schreibt auch nicht die Nutzung von Updates vor, wenn man das nicht will. Das lässt sich in den Optionen ausschalten. Allerdings bietet Steam dafür sogar, zwischen verschiedenen Spielversionen zu wählen, wenn der Publisher das zulässt (habe ich z.B. bei Tomb Raider genutzt).
c) Greenlight ist in der Tat für Indie-Spiele. Natürlich gibt es auch andere Angebote, aber immerhin bekommen Indie-Spiele so umsonst etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit, was ja nicht per se schlecht ist.
d) Die Preise auf Steam sind fair und folgen den Mechanismen des freien Marktes. Wer ein Spiel zu Release kaufen will, zahlt den vollen Preis und wer warten kann/will, zahlt später weniger dafür. Daran ist überhaupt nichts verkehrt. 
e) Ich weiß immer noch nicht, wo die Gängelei sein soll. Alle von dir genannten Punkte hier lassen sich entweder in den Optionen ändern oder treffen einfach nicht zu, sorry.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Juni 2013)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> @LordCrash.
> 
> "Willkür kann es nicht sein, da dich keiner zwingt, Spiele zu kaufen. Bindung an den Shop? Auch nicht unbedingt, da du bei Steam ja nicht kaufen musst, wenn es andere Bezugswege gibt."
> 
> Auch ein altes Totschlagargument. Wenn ich aber spielen will bin ich GEZWUNGEN Steam zu installieren und es zu aktivieren! Auch Box-Versionen.


Es gibt auch Spiele, die Steam nicht verwenden. Wenn man Steam strikt ablehnt (warum auch immer), muss man sich eben an diese Spiele halten.... 



> NutzungsLizens: Auch DAS  Unwort seit DRM. Wenn ich eine Ware kaufe möchte ich sie auch nutzen. Da krieg ich auch immer das Grausen wenn ich in Märkten höre "Sie haben die Packung schon geöffnet und darum können wir das Spiel nicht mehr zurücknehmen." Es gibt auch ein Urteil von einem Gericht das es sehr wohl erlaubt ist die Lizens einer Software wieder zu veräußern!


Das sieht man mal wieder, wie einfach man es sich machen kann. Das deutsche Gesetz ist in Fagen der digitalen Medien übrigens in fast jeglicher Hinsicht veraltet und rückständig und fast alle Urteile sind auf Basis von rechtlichen Grauzonen erfolgt. Daran würde ich mich also nicht unbedingt festklammern. Die Frage ist eher, ob es sich bei einem Softwareprodukt um eine klassische Ware handelt. Wie ich schon sagte, nicht alles, was man kaufen kann, kann (oder sollte) man auch "besitzen". 



> Beendigung des Servers: Steht aber in den AGB´s das Steam das Recht hat wann immer sie wollen den Service einzustellen!


Da geht es um Onlinespiele, die den Server benötigen, um überhaupt zu funktionieren und nicht um den Steam-Server, auf dem die Accounts abgelegt sind. Und das ist ja auch absolut logisch, dass Anbieter von MMOs und Co. nicht die nächsten 1000 Jahre ihre Server laufen lassen und bezahlen wollen, wenn sie nicht dafür bezahlt werden, oder?



> Ich tätige dieses Hobby jetzt seit 26 Jahren und muss als Kunde heute nur Nachteile hinnehmen. Kein echtes Handbuch mehr bei Spielen, muss online sein. muss das Spiel an einen Account binden, darf das Spiel nicht verkaufen. Das Internet und das man heute schnell an Updates kommen kann ist ja was Gutes aber wird von den Publishern missbraucht um ihren Zwang durchzusetzen. Der DRM wurde wegen den "Raubkopien gebracht aber war nie der wirkliche Grund. Die ganzen namhaften Publisher sind gewachsen und verdienen einen Haufen Schotter wie Blizzard, EA und Ubisoft und bedanken sich dann so bei ihren Kunden die Jahrelang und auch genug Spiele gekauft haben auf diese Weise??



Soso, dann sind also alle Firmen, die Geld verdienen automatisch schlecht und geldgierig? Wie viel darf denn ein Publisher verdienen, damit er noch als kundenfreundlich durchgeht? Muss er erst an der Insolvenz kratzen, damit er von Spielern als berechtigter Partner im Spielemarkt anerkannt wird? Das scheint mir so ein typisch deutsches Problem zu sein. Überall, wo Leute und Unternehmen wirtschaftlichen Erfolg haben, sieht der Deutsch sofort Raffgier, Abzocke und Kundennachteile. Aber insgeheim wünscht man sich dann auch, gut bezahlt zu werden und ab und zu mal eine Gehaltserhöhung oder Gewinnbeteiligung zu bekommen, wenn man gut arbeitet.

DRM wurde nicht nur wegen Raubkopien eingeführt, sondern auch aufgrund der generellen Gegenbenheiten von digitalen Medien im Zeitalter des Internets. Dazu gehören auch gebrauchte Spiele, das ist sicher.

Mit Generalisierungen (gibt keine Handbücher mehr, muss immer online sein, nur Nachteile) unterstreichst du nicht wirklich deine Punkte. Es gibt Spiele, auf die das zutrifft (Handbücher und/oder always-online), aber eben auch viele Spiele, auf die das nicht zutrifft. Daher solltest du dich vielleicht bei folgendem Satz erst mal selbst an der Nase fassen.... 


> Nee Leute, manche würde es gut bekommen wenn sie kritischer wären und sich nicht alles aufschwatzen lassen würden!



Dir würde es gut bekommen, wenn du dich erst mal richtig informierst, bevor du dich beschwerst. Früher war auch nicht alles besser, faktisch sogar vieles deutlich schlechter: hohe Preise, schwieriger Bezug, kaum Patches usw usw usw. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt waren Spiele so günstig und einfach zu beziehen wie heute für den PC. Daher kann ich mit der Accountbindung gut leben. Denn mal ehrlich: was ist daran so schlimm, wenn ich die "gleiche Anzahl" an Spielen zu einem geringen Preis bekommen kann als früher ohne Accountbindung? Was ist jetzt daran so schlimm?


----------



## onaccdesaster (7. Juni 2013)

Nee ich lass es.
Mich kriegt keiner dazu Steam und die anderen Abzocker zu nutzen. LordCrash redest du Dir selbst was ein oder bist du ein Lobbyist? Niemand kann so naiv sein und für die Publisher sprechen oder arbeitest du bei solch einer Firma. 
nee. ich lass es, Leute wie du regen mich auf und sind auch Schuld daran das der DRM soweit gekommen ist.
ENDE


----------



## golani79 (7. Juni 2013)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> [...]Steam und die anderen Abzocker [...]



Erinnere mich bitte daran, wenn ich wieder mal ein Spiel um 2,5€ im Deal kaufe ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2013)

Steam und Co. sind doch noch das geringste Übel und eigentlich sehr kundenfreundlich, wenn man bedenkt, wohin die Reise in den nächsten Jahren gehen soll. Immer-Online-Zwang, Cloud-Gaming, das sind Sachen über die man sich wirklich Gedanken machen muss und die wirklich übel sind.


----------



## MisterSmith (7. Juni 2013)

Ich schlage vor, dass alle die behaupten das wird nie passieren das Steam Spiele nicht mehr unterstützt vereinbaren mit allen Spielern die es wollen eine Art Versicherung und falls es dann doch dazu kommt erstatten sie mit ihrem Geld die Spiele.

Mal schauen ob die Leute dann immer noch den Mund so voll nehmen, ich schätze mal eher nicht und daran würde man auch erkennen wie ernsthaft solche Aussagen wirklich gemeint sind, nämlich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Worrel (7. Juni 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor, dass alle die behaupten das wird nie passieren das Steam Spiele nicht mehr unterstützt vereinbaren mit allen Spielern die es wollen eine Art Versicherung und falls es dann doch dazu kommt erstatten sie mit ihrem Geld die Spiele.
> 
> Mal schauen ob die Leute dann immer noch den Mund so voll nehmen, ich schätze mal eher nicht und daran würde man auch erkennen wie ernsthaft solche Aussagen wirklich gemeint sind, nämlich überhaupt nicht.


 
Es besteht ein Unterschied zwischen "Ich garantiere euch, daß..." und "Es wurde mal gesagt, daß ...". Letzteres trifft zu und diese Aussage werde ich auch nicht irgendwie revidieren. Aber wenn du daraus beim Nichteinhalten Kapital schlagen willst, solltest du dich an denjenigen wenden, der das ursprünglich garantiert hat ...


Ohne es jetzt großartig nachgeprüft zu haben: hier ist eine Steam Support Antwort dazu verlinkt:
I asked Steam Support what happens to my games if Valve goes out of business. : Games


----------



## MisterSmith (7. Juni 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es besteht ein Unterschied zwischen "Ich garantiere euch, daß..." und "Es wurde mal gesagt, daß ...". Letzteres trifft zu und diese Aussage werde ich auch nicht irgendwie revidieren. Aber wenn du daraus beim Nichteinhalten Kapital schlagen willst, solltest du dich an denjenigen wenden, der das ursprünglich garantiert hat ...


Ich habe Steam nie benutzt und werde es auch nie nutzen, selbst wenn es irgendwann mal die einzige Möglichkeit zum Kauf von Computerspiele sein sollte 

Daher würde ich dadurch auch kein Kapital herausschlagen. 

Aber ich gebe zu das war natürlich von mir etwas überspitzt ausgedrückt und trifft nicht auf alle zu bzw. manche meinen es vielleicht auch gar nicht so resolut wie es dann zumindest für mich herüber kommt.

Und das gilt natürlich nicht nur hier für PCG, sondern fast für alle Seiten mit Kommentaren und Foren.

Aber zurück zum Thema, ich bin mir sehr sicher das Steam irgendwann Spiele die sie verkauft haben nicht mehr anbieten werden, alles andere wäre wirtschaftlich gesehen einfach dumm.

Genau deshalb haben sie dieses auch in die SSA geschrieben. Ob es sich nur auf MMOs bezieht oder nicht, kann jeder selbst beurteilen der die SSA liest, die Diskussion hatten wir ja schon und es macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn weiter darüber zu diskutieren, da der Text so abgeändert wurde, dass es kaum noch durchschaubar ist.

Ich weiß aber, dass die vorherigen Formulierungen in den SSA sich eindeutig auf alle Spiele bezogen haben.


----------



## Worrel (7. Juni 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Thema, ich bin mir sehr sicher das Steam irgendwann Spiele die sie verkauft haben nicht mehr anbieten werden, alles andere wäre wirtschaftlich gesehen einfach dumm.


 
Nun, das kommt darauf an.
a) was für einen Qualität an Service Valve anbieten wollen
b) wieviel Kosten denn zB das Parken der 3 GB Installationsdatei für Spiel X in Zukunft auf den Servern verursacht, wenn täglich tausendfach der neue 500 GB Patch für Team Fortress 13 geladen wird ...


----------



## doomkeeper (7. Juni 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber, dass die vorherigen Formulierungen in den SSA sich eindeutig auf alle Spiele bezogen haben.


 
Du meinst den Abschnitt mit Abo etc.?

Diesen Absatz wirfst du immer wieder in einer Diskussion in den Raum 
Und immer wieder wird erklärt dass es mit dem eigentlichen Spieleangebot nix zu tun hat.

Es könnte aber auch ein Übersetzungsfehler sein und das Wort "Subscriber" wurde blöderweise
als "Abo" ausgeschrieben.
Denn Subscriber ist u.a. auch ein Nutzer.

Ich glaube dass einfach diese Entwicklung einfach keinen bestimmten Namen hat
und Valve diesen "Dienst" insgesamt als "Abo" angeben muss (Juristische Gründe?)

Valve muss sich eben korrekt im Subscriber Agreement / bzw der Nutzungs-Vereinbarung
artikulieren damit man sich in erster Linie auch absichern kann.

Es bedeutet auf keinen Fall dass Spiele wie Abos angesehen werden
oder das irgendwelche versteckte Kosten anfallen können.

Das ist die letzten 10 Jahre nicht passiert und wird auch weiterhin nicht passieren.


----------



## doomkeeper (7. Juni 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nun, das kommt darauf an.
> a) was für einen Qualität an Service Valve anbieten wollen
> b) wieviel Kosten denn zB das Parken der 3 GB Installationsdatei für Spiel X in Zukunft auf den Servern verursacht, wenn täglich tausendfach der neue 500 GB Patch für Team Fortress 13 geladen wird ...


 
Ich weiß noch wie Gabe N zuletzt meinte dass der der TF2 Patch Download eine
weltweite Internetaktivität von über 2 % hatte oder so.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Juni 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Thema, ich bin mir sehr sicher das Steam irgendwann Spiele die sie verkauft haben nicht mehr anbieten werden, alles andere wäre wirtschaftlich gesehen einfach dumm.


Ein Spiel nicht mehr verkaufen und ein Spiel nicht mehr benutzen können, sind zwei paar Schuhe. Ersteres wird sehr wohl der Fall sein in gewissen Fällen, aber da unterscheidet sich Steam nicht von irgendwelchen Läden, die Retailboxen anbieten. Du tust ja geradezu so, als wäre Steam der einzige Händler, der nicht alle weltweiten Spiele ständig anbieten, aber faktisch  ist er darin jedem anderen Shop und Händler (online und offline) bei weitem überlegen. Und denkst du wirklich, dass du für ein 10 Jahre altes Spiel in einer Boxed Version noch eine Ersatzdisc bekommst, wenn deine kaputt geht? Wo soll da der Unterschied zu Steam sein? Wenn du sicher gehen willst, dann lad dir alle Spieldateien runter und mach Backups der Dateien auf deinen Festplatten. Dann kannst du die Spiele mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch in vielen Jahren noch spielen, da das reine Verwalten einer Spiel-Seite auf Steam ohne Download praktisch keine Kosten verursacht solange dafür nicht die Steam-Infrastruktur genutzt wird (eben Onlinespiele, MP usw). Aber es gibt überhaupt keinen Grund, warum Steam plötzlich generell die Nutzung von gekauften Spielen einschränken sollte. Zumal das tatsächlich europäischem Recht klar widersprechen würde. Die Bedinungen für eine Einschränkung der Nutzungslizenz ist nämlich in der EULA von Steam klar geregelt (Nutzungslizenz kann nur bei einem Verstoß gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen entzogen werden), nichts mit schwammig.

Es wäre übrigens auch wirtschaftlich dumm, wenn man durch derartige Maßnahmen den Unmut der Spieler und der Presse auf sich zieht. Das wäre ein richtiges PR-Disaster, das Steam/Valve in keinster Weise nutzen kann.... 



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor, dass alle die behaupten das wird nie passieren das Steam Spiele nicht mehr unterstützt vereinbaren mit allen Spielern die es wollen eine Art Versicherung und falls es dann doch dazu kommt erstatten sie mit ihrem Geld die Spiele.
> 
> Mal schauen ob die Leute dann immer noch den Mund so voll nehmen, ich schätze mal eher nicht und daran würde man auch erkennen wie ernsthaft solche Aussagen wirklich gemeint sind, nämlich überhaupt nicht.


Das ist etwa so blödsinnig als zu behaupten, man würde in Deutschland kein Haus kaufen wollen, weil die Gefahr von Erdbeben so hoch sei. Und jeder, der anderer Meinung ist, müsse dann im Falle eines Falles die Geschädigten auszahlen.....

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum man sich selbst so sinnlos beschränken will. Selbst wenn es zu dem oben beschriebenen Fall des Verlustes der Spiellizenzen kommt, kann man doch bei Steam für sehr geringe Preise Spaß mit Spielen haben. Was spricht dagegen, sich für 5€ ein Spiel zu kaufen/lizenzieren, das man dann viele Stunden spielen kann? Wird der (geringe) Kaufpreis nicht irgendwann durch den erlebten Spielspaß aufgewogen, völlig egal, was danach mit dem Spiel passiert? Ich vergleiche das mal wieder mit dem Kino: das wäre ja so, als würde man sich darüber beschweren, dass man den Film nachdem man das Kino verlassen hat, nicht mehr sehen kann. Reicht es denn nicht, dass man für den Spaß bezahlt hat, den man in der Zeit des Filmschauens hatte?

Manchmal kommt es mir echt so vor, als wärt ihr echt in diesem Besitzdenken gefangen ohne mal nach links und rechts zu schauen oder sich zu überlegen, ob man sich damit nicht selbst schadet. Klar wäre es schön, wenn man die Spiele wirklich besitzen würde. Aber würde ich deshalb als leidenschaftlicher Spielefan darauf verzichten, Spiele zu spielen, die mir eine gewisse Anzahl an Stunden Spielspaß zu einem fairen Preis versprechen? Nein, denn das macht - egal wie man es sieht - einfach keinen Sinn.



onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Nee ich lass es.
> Mich kriegt keiner dazu Steam und die anderen Abzocker zu nutzen. LordCrash redest du Dir selbst was ein oder bist du ein Lobbyist? Niemand kann so naiv sein und für die Publisher sprechen oder arbeitest du bei solch einer Firma.
> nee. ich lass es, Leute wie du regen mich auf und sind auch Schuld daran das der DRM soweit gekommen ist.
> ENDE



Und das ist wieder das Abzocker-Wort, das ohne Begründung und Argumente eine reine Platitüde ist....
Wäre ja auch zu schön, wenn man mal auf die Argumente anderer Leute eingehen und damit tatsächlich eine sachliche Diskussion anstreben würde, anstatt sich in persönlichen Angriffen und Unterstellungen zu üben.... 

Manchen Leuten ist wohl einfach nicht klar, dass die Verkäuferseite nicht nur aus den Publishern, sondern auch den Entwicklern besteht, die den Inhalt tatsächlich erstellen. Was ist so falsch daran, für diese Leute ein faires Entlohnungssystem anzustreben, das die Interessen aller Seiten miteinbezieht? Dazu muss man weder ein Lobbyist sein, noch für einen Publisher arbeiten. Dazu reicht es aus, wenn man mal ab und zu über den eigenen Tellerrand blickt und seine relativ beschränkte Konsumersicht verlässt, um sich auch mal in andere Marktteilnehmer hineinzuversetzen. Das macht eine differenzierte Meinung aus, eben nicht nur die eigenen Interessen blind in den Vordergrund zu rücken, sondern auch nach Gründen für bestimmte Marktmeachnismen zu suchen, andere Sichtweisen zu betrachten und zu untersuchen, worauf man verzichten kann, um zu fairen Kompromissen zu kommen. Aber was red ich da, ist ja eh schon per göttlicher Fügung klar, dass die Konsumenten heilige Rechte haben und die Produzenten von Natur aus raffgiere Bösewichte sind, die man immerzu bekämpfen muss..... 

Und ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, warum du nicht mehr mit mir reden willst, es sei denn, dir sind die Argumente ausgegangen und du willst dich damit einfach aus der Affäre ziehen. Ich denke zumindest, dass ich stets versucht habe, sachlich und argumentativ zu diskutieren, daran sollte es also nicht liegen.....


----------



## LordCrash (7. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Steam und Co. sind doch noch das geringste Übel und eigentlich sehr kundenfreundlich, wenn man bedenkt, wohin die Reise in den nächsten Jahren gehen soll. Immer-Online-Zwang, Cloud-Gaming, das sind Sachen über die man sich wirklich Gedanken machen muss und die wirklich übel sind.


 Ich weiß nicht, das mit dem Cloud-Gaming hängt davon ab, wie zuverlässig, verfügbar und günstig unsere Internetleitungen in Zukunft sein werden. Es sind zumindest Sachen, über die man mal ernsthaft diskutieren/nachdenken sollte, bevor man ein abschließendes Urteil fällt (aber nicht unbedingt hier, das wäre zu Off-Topic).


----------



## MisterSmith (7. Juni 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Es könnte aber auch ein Übersetzungsfehler sein und das Wort "Subscriber" wurde blöderweise
> als "Abo" ausgeschrieben.
> Denn Subscriber ist u.a. auch ein Nutzer.


Da gab wohl ein Spiel exklusiv mit dem DRM von Steam, in dessen Handbuch sogar die Tage angegeben wurde, wie lange man Anspruch hat, das Spiel nach dem Kauf zu nutzen, waren glaube ich um die 90 Tage.

Es stand auch in den SSA, dass Steam/Valve dem Nutzer ermöglicht, aber nicht muss, das Spielen zu ermöglichen. War nicht der genaue Wortlaut, aber viel klarer kann man ein Abonnement nicht formulieren.


----------



## doomkeeper (7. Juni 2013)

@ LordCrash

Wahrheit tut eben weh und die mag niemand hören.

Ich hab schon seit längerem aufgehört die Entwicklung von Steam zu verteidigen
weil die Leute einfach ständig das Haar in der Suppe suchen um etwas schlecht zu reden.

Aber du merkst es ja selbst, bei sachlichen Diskussionen, dass es einfach wenig bringt
da die Konsumenten nicht so weit denken möchten.

Viele leben immer noch in der Zeit dass man ohne Internet die totale Narrenfreiheit hatte
und auf die AGBs & Co. pfeiffen konnte weil es keine Konsequenzen gab.

Blöd ausgedruckt haben sich warscheinlich über 90% aller Zocker in den Jahren vor dem Internet
mehrfach strafbar gemacht ohne dafür gerade stehen zu müssen 

Es ist halt eine dauerhafte Nutzungslizenz für die man einmalig bezahlt und die aktuellen Tiefpreise der
PC Spiele gibt dem Gebrauchtmarkt (PC) eigentlich keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr.
Konsolen kriegen ihr Fett sowieso demnächst ordentlich weg 

@ Mister Smith.

Welches Spiel wars denn?

Was die SSAs angeht haben wir einfach ein großes Problem und zwar
haben wir nicht das gewisse Know-How um diese SSAs richtig zu verstehen.

Wir (als Konsument) nehmen die ganzen Wörter anders auf als
die Juristen. Ich bin mir sicher dass viele Vereinbarungen
so ausgelegt sind dass sich (in erster Linie) die Unternehmen erst selbst schützen im Falle einer Klage o.ä.

Solange keine Absätze enthalten sind wie bei der alten EA-Origin-Geschichte
wo explizit drin stand dass Daten gesammelt werden, an Dritte weitergegeben wird und somit
Geld fließt + User passende Werbung bekommen, bin ich einverstanden.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Juni 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Da gab wohl ein Spiel exklusiv mit dem DRM von Steam, in dessen Handbuch sogar die Tage angegeben wurde, wie lange man Anspruch hat, das Spiel nach dem Kauf zu nutzen, waren glaube ich um die 90 Tage.
> 
> Es stand auch in den SSA, dass Steam/Valve dem Nutzer ermöglicht, aber nicht muss, das Spielen zu ermöglichen. War nicht der genaue Wortlaut, aber viel klarer kann man ein Abonnement nicht formulieren.


 Das ist aber bei weitem nicht die Regel auf Steam, sondern - wenn überhaupt - ein Einzelbeispiel. 99,9% aller Spiele auf Steam sind unbeschränkt lizenziert und erfodern kein zeitliches Abonnement.

Und auch in diesem Fall wurde man als Konsument ja scheinbar klar auf die Sachlage hingewiesen. Also meiner Ansicht nach ist das alles perfekt legal und auch nicht schlimm. Wenn sich das dann nicht verkaufen lässt, wird das Modell auch wieder geändert. Gerade bei MMOs sieht man ja, dass zahlungspflichtige Abonnements nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sind, gerade wenn es zu wenige User gibt.


----------



## MisterSmith (7. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es wäre übrigens auch wirtschaftlich dumm, wenn man durch derartige Maßnahmen den Unmut der Spieler und der Presse auf sich zieht. Das wäre ein richtiges PR-Disaster, das Steam/Valve in keinster Weise nutzen kann....


Wenn Steam der einzige nennenswerte Anbieter ist, dann wird es ihnen mit Sicherheit nicht schaden.



> Das ist etwa so blödsinnig als zu behaupten, man würde in Deutschland kein Haus kaufen wollen, weil die Gefahr von Erdbeben so hoch sei. Und jeder, der anderer Meinung ist, müsse dann im Falle eines Falles die Geschädigten auszahlen.....


Ganz schlechter Vergleich, denn bei Steam würde es alle betreffen. Wenn dann müsste derjenige nur zahlen wenn alle Häuser in Deutschland vom Erdbeben betroffen wären, was man wohl auch zumindest sicher für die nächsten 50 Jahre ausschließen kann. 


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum man sich selbst so sinnlos beschränken will. Selbst wenn es zu dem oben beschriebenen Fall des Verlustes der Spiellizenzen kommt, kann man doch bei Steam für sehr geringe Preise Spaß mit Spielen haben. Was spricht dagegen, sich für 5€ ein Spiel zu kaufen/lizenzieren, das man dann viele Stunden spielen kann? Wird der (geringe) Kaufpreis nicht irgendwann durch den erlebten Spielspaß aufgewogen, völlig egal, was danach mit dem Spiel passiert? Ich vergleiche das mal wieder mit dem Kino: das wäre ja so, als würde man sich darüber beschweren, dass man den Film nachdem man das Kino verlassen hat, nicht mehr sehen kann. Reicht es denn nicht, dass man für den Spaß bezahlt hat, den man in der Zeit des Filmschauens hatte?
> 
> Manchmal kommt es mir echt so vor, als wärt ihr echt in diesem Besitzdenken gefangen ohne mal nach links und rechts zu schauen oder sich zu überlegen, ob man sich damit nicht selbst schadet. Klar wäre es schön, wenn man die Spiele wirklich besitzen würde. Aber würde ich deshalb als leidenschaftlicher Spielefan darauf verzichten, Spiele zu spielen, die mir eine gewisse Anzahl an Stunden Spielspaß zu einem fairen Preis versprechen? Nein, denn das macht - egal wie man es sieht - einfach keinen Sinn.


Diese Preise dienen nur einem Zweck, nämlich der Kundenbindung. Irgendwann wird es auch diese nicht mehr geben und wenn es dann keine vernünftige Alternative gibt, hat man auch keine Wahl mehr...

Dein Argument könnte man dann ähnlich für Raubkopien geltend machen, ich sehe das nicht nur für mich alleine bezogen bzw. doch auch, aber nicht kurzfristig im hier und jetzt.

Sondern was hat das langfristig für Folgen, wenn ein einziger Hersteller mehr oder weniger den PC Spielemarkt dominieren kann.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Juni 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Diese Preise dienen nur einem Zweck, nämlich der Kundenbindung.


 
Also sind jetzt billige (neue) Spiele auch schlecht?

Man geht zwar diese Accountanbindung ein aber dafür bekommt man billige Spiele und kostenloses Content als Gegenleistung.

Ich verstehe nicht was es so schlimm daran ist dass Unternehmen ihre Kunden bei sich behalten möchte
denn dass ist eine gesicherte Kundschaft mit der man rechnen kann.

Ihr seht doch selbst wie die aktuelle Situation in der Branche ist.
Viele Entwicklerteams wurden auf wenige Big-Publisher aufgeteilt wo fast nur noch
08/15 Mist rauskommt, Studios schnell pleite gehen und die Börse unser Hobby in den Keller treibt.

Valve hat sich mit Steam zusätzlich absichert und das finde ich nicht schlimm.

Ich wiederhole die Frage immer wieder gern....
Hättet ihr lieber einen Ubisoft oder EA als Marktführende Platform?

Steam ist die einzige Größe die die ganzen Publisher zügeln kann ansonsten
würde ich heute nahezu kein einziges Spiel mehr kaufen.

Edit.
Sorry aber da musst du schon genauer sein um darüber schreiben zu können.
Einfach auf etwas hinweisen was du mal gesehen hast ist nichtssagend...

Zu der Person mit über "Tausend" Spielen.
Gibts da keine Quellen dazu wo man das nachlesen könnte?
Es kann auch genau so gut sein dass sein Account 
für einen kleinen Zeitraum gesperrt wurde um erst zu klären wo
genau das Problem liegt.

Valve hat bestimmt wenig Angst davor dass etwas öffentlich passiert..
Merkt man auch an ihrer Einstellung zur "aktuellen" Problematik der Verbraucherschutzzentrale vs Valve.

Außerdem kann jedes Unternehmen theoretisch alles mit einem Account anstellen.
EA, Blizzard, Valve, Ubisoft. Alle


----------



## MisterSmith (8. Juni 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> @ Mister Smith.
> 
> Welches Spiel wars denn?


Ich könnte jetzt anfangen zu suchen, die Stelle aus dem Handbuch wurde glaube ich in einer Amazon Rezension zitiert, aber ich nehme es aus Bequemlichkeit zurück und verweise nur noch auf den damaligen Hinweis in der SSA. 


doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was die SSAs angeht haben wir einfach ein großes Problem und zwar
> haben wir nicht das gewisse Know-How um diese SSAs richtig zu verstehen.
> 
> Wir (als Konsument) nehmen die ganzen Wörter anders auf als
> ...


Es werden Steam Accounts gesperrt, dazu habe ich auch schon zuvor etwas geschrieben bezüglich der Person die über tausend Spiele in seinem Account hatte und erst nachdem es Öffentlich wurde, Valve seinen Account wieder entsperrt hat.

Wenn dieser sich in irgendeiner Form schuldig gemacht hätte, dann hätten sie dieses nicht gemacht bzw. einfach auf die Verfehlungen des Nutzers verweisen können. Haben sie aber nicht.

Valve zieht faktisch schon daraus einen nutzen, dass sie mit den Accounts eben damit machen können was sie wollen.


----------



## MisterSmith (8. Juni 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Edit.
> Sorry aber da musst du schon genauer sein um darüber schreiben zu können.
> Einfach auf etwas hinweisen was du mal gesehen hast ist nichtssagend...


Ich könnte, aber ich bin einfach nur zu faul zum suchen. 


doomkeeper schrieb:


> Zu der Person mit über "Tausend" Spielen.
> Gibts da keine Quellen dazu wo man das nachlesen könnte?


Es gab eine News hier auf PC Games dazu. Ich muss mich aber berichtigen, ich denke das waren keine 1000 Spiele sondern der Wert der Spiele war insgesamt über 1000$.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Juni 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich könnte, aber ich bin einfach nur zu faul zum suchen.
> 
> Es gab eine News hier auf PC Games dazu. Ich muss mich aber berichtigen, ich denke das waren keine 1000 Spiele sondern der Wert der Spiele war insgesamt über 1000$.


 
Wert um die 1000 ist nix außergewöhnliches und das hat wohl jeder der um die 60 Spiele in
seiner Bibliothek besitzt.

Ganz normale Sammlung eines Zockers und nix besonderes wie ich finde.

Ich selbst hab 2 neue gekauft und komme jetzt auf 56.
Zuletzt gabs Batman Arkham City und Asylum im Sale und für 12,50 kann ich mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## LordCrash (8. Juni 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wenn Steam der einzige nennenswerte Anbieter ist, dann wird es ihnen mit Sicherheit nicht schaden.


Schleche PR schadet immer. Steam mag zwar aktuell der mit Abstand der größte Anbieter sein, aber Dinge können sich schnell ändern. Wenn Steam an Attrktivität verliert, stehen andere Anbieter (z.B. Amazon) schon in den Startlöchern, um die Leere zu füllen.... 



> Diese Preise dienen nur einem Zweck, nämlich der Kundenbindung. Irgendwann wird es auch diese nicht mehr geben und wenn es dann keine vernünftige Alternative gibt, hat man auch keine Wahl mehr...


Zuerst einmal sind die Preise eine Abbildung des Marktes (mal wieder Angebot und Nachfrage). Aber natürlich dient es auch der Kundenbindung, wie bei jedem anderen Unternehmen auf diesem Planeten. Daran ist per se nichts Schlechtes. Und es gibt für Steam auch keinen Grund, ihre aktuellen Politiken einzustellen, solange sie den Markt gut abbilden. Ein wirtschaftliches Monopol ist nur möglich, wenn ein absoluter Großteil der Kunden glücklich mit der Lösung ist. Aber das ist kein technisches Monopol, d.h. praktisch jeder kann ein derartiges Portal aufziehen, da steht keine besondere Technik dahinter, über die nur Steam verfügt. Wenn ein Großteil der Kunden unzufrieden wäre mit Steam (wenn Valve z.B. plötzlich beschlieißen würde - warum auch immer - Spiele nur noch zum Vollpreis für Monate und Jahre zu verkaufen), dann würde es neue bzw. bereits existierende Anbieter geben, die die Lücke füllen würden und versuchen würden, die Nachfrage dieser Kunden zu befriedigen. Und die Publisher/Entwickler würde diese neuen Lösungen unterstützen, da sie ja immer noch Spiele absetzen wollen. Auf einem freien Markt ist ein technisches Monopol auf mittlere und längere Sicht nun mal unmöglich und der Markt regelt sich selbst ohne Einmischung durch Politik usw (anders als bei den Konsolen Spielemärkte, die faktisch technische Monopole von MS und Sony sind).



> Dein Argument könnte man dann ähnlich für Raubkopien geltend machen, ich sehe das nicht nur für mich alleine bezogen bzw. doch auch, aber nicht kurzfristig im hier und jetzt.


Da bin ich jetzt aber gespannt: was hat das, was ich geschrieben habe mit Raubkopien gemeinsam? Ich kann da keine Gemeinsamkeiten erkennen, sorry.



> Sondern was hat das langfristig für Folgen, wenn ein einziger Hersteller mehr oder weniger den PC Spielemarkt dominieren kann.


siehe oben


----------



## LordCrash (8. Juni 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt anfangen zu suchen, die Stelle aus dem Handbuch wurde glaube ich in einer Amazon Rezension zitiert, aber ich nehme es aus Bequemlichkeit zurück und verweise nur noch auf den damaligen Hinweis in der SSA.
> 
> Es werden Steam Accounts gesperrt, dazu habe ich auch schon zuvor etwas geschrieben bezüglich der Person die über tausend Spiele in seinem Account hatte und erst nachdem es Öffentlich wurde, Valve seinen Account wieder entsperrt hat.
> 
> ...


 
Ein Einzelfall ist noch lange kein Hinweis auf einen systematischen Missbrauch, sorry. Zumal Valve daraus auch faktisch keinen Nutzen ziehen würde. Mir fällt zumindest kein vernünftiger Grund ein, warum Steam jemandem unberechtigt den Account sperren sollte. Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass bei Steam Leute arbeiten und Menschen Fehler machen können. Gleiches gilt leider auch für technische Systeme, die buggy sein können. Dann kommt es eben auch mal zu Schwierigkeiten mit Accounts usw., das ist nichts Ungewöhnliches bei derartigen Systemen.


----------



## MisterSmith (8. Juni 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wert um die 1000 ist nix außergewöhnliches und das hat wohl jeder der um die 60 Spiele in
> seiner Bibliothek besitzt.
> 
> Ganz normale Sammlung eines Zockers und nix besonderes wie ich finde.


Das war denke ich der aktuelle Wert der Spiele, ist aber vollkommen egal. Mir geht es nur um die Vorgehensweise, erst gesperrt und dann wieder entsperrt, also reine Willkür und noch nicht einmal nach irgendeiner selbst erstellten Richtlinie gehandelt.

Denn entweder hat er gegen etwas verstoßen, dann dürfte sein Account nicht wieder entsperrt werden, oder eben nicht, dann hätte man sein Konto gar nicht erst sperren dürfen.


----------



## shippy74 (8. Juni 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Also sind jetzt billige (neue) Spiele auch schlecht?
> 
> Man geht zwar diese Accountanbindung ein aber dafür bekommt man billige Spiele und kostenloses Content als Gegenleistung.



Nein Billige Spiele sind mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht,aber wenn man dann liest das die Aussage fällt die Leute sollen mal Nachdenken das hinter nem Publisher auch Entwickler sitzen die auch FAIR entlohnt werden wollen und sollem, dem ich auch zustimme. Dann frag ich mich wie bei so nem Deal Wochenende oder Monat jemand mit nem Preis von 2.50€ seine Leute bezahlen kann oder soll. Genau das ist hier immer der Widerspruch.
Ahh die Bösen Raubkopierer die machen die Ganze Spielbranche kaputt und derjenige der dann 2.50€  für ein Game bezahlt, DER rettet im Gleichen Atemzug tausende Arbeitsplätze...
Wenn man von Fairer Entlohnung spricht und immer darauf hinweist , kann man doch,in MEINEN Augen,bei Spielen einen Preis von unter 10€ nicht für gut heißen oder??
Entweder sag ich , ja Steam ist geil da bekomme ich alles nachgeschmissen und ich PUPS auf die Hersteller / Entwickler oder ich sage die sollen Fair bezahlt werden und ich kaufe die Spiele halt für teures Geld.
In meinen Augen geht beides nicht, wie oft liest man hier immer wieder in Kommentaren, wenn neue Spiele getestet: Nicht für den Preis da warte ich auf nen Deal für 2.50€ .

Ich hab nix dagegen das IHR billige Spiele kauft, wenn hier aber immer das Argument der Fairen Bezahlung kommt und im gleichen Atemzug wird dann aber der Vorteil der Super Billigen Spiele auf Steam genannt dann beißt sich da was. Ist genau wie bei KIK, alle wollen billige Klamotten aber regen sich dann auf das in Indien die Klamotten von Kindern zusammen genäht werden. Hier sollte man sich mal für eine Seite entscheiden.
Zumal man hier auch noch das Argument bringen könnte das Spiele aus dem Laden, auch Arbeitsplätze erhalten, denn die muss jemand erstmal da hin bringen, dann müssen sie eingeräumt werden usw. Und die Arbeitsplätze sind in Deutschland und nicht ein in irgend einem anderen Land wo jemand nur die Datei einmal auf den Server hochläd.


----------



## Worrel (8. Juni 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Da gab wohl ein Spiel exklusiv mit dem DRM von Steam, in dessen Handbuch sogar die Tage angegeben wurde, wie lange man Anspruch hat, das Spiel nach dem Kauf zu nutzen, waren glaube ich um die 90 Tage.
> 
> Es stand auch in den SSA, dass Steam/Valve dem Nutzer ermöglicht, aber nicht muss, das Spielen zu ermöglichen. War nicht der genaue Wortlaut, aber viel klarer kann man ein Abonnement nicht formulieren.


 Ein Abonnement besteht aus einer kontinuierlichen Lieferung. Wenn etwas per se nach x Tagen endet, ist das kein Abo, es sei denn, man kann es danach für die nächsten x Tage verlängern.

Insofern ist das eben *gerade keine* Beschreibung für ein Abo. Ua. auch, weil Abos gewöhnlich mit einer regelmäßigen Abo Gebühr zusammenhängen.


Da jetzt ja schon diverse 90-Tages Zeiträume abgelaufen sind:
Bei wie vielen Spielen ist diese Klausel von Steam Seite aus aktiv zum Einsatz gekommen?

Hnadelt es sich nicht eher um eine Rückversicherung für Valve für den Fall, daß für Spiel X die Kompatibilität mit dem neuesten Windows Service Pack nicht mehr gegeben ist, irgendein Online Server des Spiels eingestellt wird oä.?
Könnte es sich evtl. auch um eine Klausel handeln, die innerhalb der Verträge zwischen Valve und den Spieleherstellern/Publishern dafür sorgt, daß Valve ein Druckmittel in der Hand hat, falls letztere Pfuscharbeit abliefern? Und somit positiv für den Verbraucher sein?

Ich sage nicht, daß das so ist und will das auch nicht schönreden, aber die Möglichkeit ist immerhin gegeben. Und daß Valve eine *unendliche *Nutzbarkeit gar nicht garantieren *können*, sollte klar sein.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Juni 2013)

@ Shippy

Wo ist denn das Problem wenn der Publisher von sich selbst aus
die Preise reduziert?

*Genau *das ist doch der Vorteil von unserer digitalen Welt
dass die Preise quasi total flexibel sind und nicht erst der Retail-Handel informiert werden muss usw.

Auch hat man früher so oft (und teilweise immer noch) die Preise für digitale Downloads
als viel zu teuer empfunden. Jetzt gibts endlich billigere Preise paar Monate nach Release
und das soll jetzt auch schlecht sein?

Ich würde mal sagen dass wir uns als Kunden nicht immer um jeden Kleinkram kümmern sollen
und uns nicht permanent in interne Dinge der Unternehmen einmischen sollten.

Die Publisher bieten ihre Spiele endlich billiger an also warum meckern die Leute denn?
Raubkopie? ist scheisse
Billige Sales? ist scheisse
Vollpreise? überteuert
Zu schnelle Preis-reduzierung? Unfair und auch scheisse.

Egal was man macht die Leute sind einfach unzufrieden.
Ihr solltet euch endlich freuen dass Spiele so billig angeboten werden denn was kümmert es denn
den Kunden warum der Publisher ihr Spiel mal für einen kurzen Moment drastisch reduziert?

Meiner Meinung nach ein total sinnloses Thema und gehört in die Kategorie "Haar in der Suppe finden".
Wir sollten uns gar keine Gedanken um irgendwelche Entlohnungen von fremden Leuten machen.

Wo kommen wir denn da hin? Solange wir in erster Linie uns nicht ausbeuten lassen
ist jegliche Kritik total fehl am Platz.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Juni 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Problem wenn der Publisher von sich selbst aus die Preise reduziert?


 
liegen preissenkungen bei steam denn wirklich einzig und allein in händen der jeweiligen publisher?


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> liegen preissenkungen bei steam denn wirklich einzig und allein in händen der jeweiligen publisher?


 
Da gibts bestimmt vertragliche Vereinbarungen wie Valve den Shop regulieren kann.
So viel ich weiß sind natürlich die Publisher in erster Linie für den Preis ihrer Spiele 
verantwortlich.

Als Beispiel kann man z.b. Spiele von EA oder Activision nennen.

EA hielt die Spiele sowieso für Luxus-Produkte die keine Preisreduzierung bekommen SOLLTEN!
Spiele sind ja totaler Luxus, egal wie schlecht die auch sind.. 

Nur leider hat Valve da einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und man hat ja gesehen
wie schnell EA eigene Rabattaktionen durchführen musste weil Steam
mit sowas einen großen Erfolg hat 

Activisions CoDs sind immer noch total überteuert ohne Ende.

Ich glaube dass man ein offizielles Statement kaum irgendwo herbekommt
aber es ist logisch dass die Publisher die Preise selbst bestimmen und sowas mit
Valve vertraglich ausmachen.

Außerdem sind solche Steam Sales ja nur kurzfristige Aktionen und keine dauerhafte wie im Retail-Handel.


----------



## shippy74 (8. Juni 2013)

Ich hab nicht gesagt das billige Preise schlecht sind nur braucht keiner hier was zu schreiben von Fairen Löhnen für die Entwickler und dann bei Spielen um 2,50€ zuschlagen. Und ich glaube (GLAUBEN heißt nicht Wissen) das Steam sehr wohl Preise Diktiert, oder warum meinst du das EA und Ubisoft seine eigenen Plattformen betreibt. Da findest du solche Schnäppchen eher selten bis garnicht. Kann mir keiner erzählen das ein Publisher froh ist wenn seine Ware für 2€ verschenkt wird zumal Steam da ja wohl auch noch was kassiert. " WOW Cool unser Spiel wurde im Sale 10000 mal verkauft jetzt haben wir 20000€ mehr, normal kostet es ja 10€ aber scheiss auf die 80000€ der Lohn der Putzfrau ist schon mal sicher"

Uns Verbraucher kann das im Endeffekt alles egal sein, mir ist es eigentlich egal nur nicht wenn dann plötzlich Fair und Super Billig in einem Atemzug genannt wird. Genauso mit den Keys. Da werden welche im Ausland gekauft, weil sie die Hälfte kosten von dem was sie bei uns kosten. Ansich auch nicht verwerflich weil jeder sehen muss wo er bleibt, aber dann kann ich solche Argumente (Preis usw) nicht  bringen.

Ich kauf meine Spiele nur im Laden, da bezahl ich 10€ ist auch nicht die Welt, bekomme noch ne Verpackung dazu und kann mir sicher sein das ich damit Deutsche Arbeitsplätze sichere. Ob die 10€ den Laden retten weiß ich nicht spielt da auch keine Rolle.

Nachtrag: Ich finde diese Dikussion interessant, weil ihr hier immer Steam so hinstellt als wenn dieser Typ (ka wie der heißt) die Wohlfahrt wäre und alles nur zum Wohle der Menschheit macht, einzig der Typ hatte ne Gute Idee, nen Shop aufbauen wo die Leute täglich drin sind und den sie haben müssen damit ihr Spiel läuft, die ganze Meute noch mit Super angeboten füttern bis jeder davon überzeugt ist das es was gutes ist, weil Geiz ja Geil ist und den Publishern weiß machen das sie keine Arbeit mehr haben weil Patches usw. geht ja dann auch Super, Server usw hat man. Und wenn alle dann auf den Zug aufgesprungen sind hat er das Ruder in der Hand und kann machen was und wie er will. Die Chinesen machen das ähnlich , die werfen uns zu mit Billig Produkten zu und wenn dann ne Branche den Bach runter geht und keine Konkurrenz mehr da ist werden die Preise angehoben und diktiert.
Gutes Beispiel: Solar industrie und jetzt hat auch jemand festgestellt das China auch die Kohle und Rohstoffpreise langsam diktiert und in der Hand hat.

Aja der Typ von Steam hat sogar Spieletypisch noch nen Bösewicht geliefert gegen den er stetig mit allen Mittel kämpft und den er durch Online Aktivierung bezwingen will oder wollte, der Bösewicht heißt nicht Bowser,der heißt Raubkopierer dessen kleiner Bruder heißt dann Gebrauchtspiel Verkäufer.

Noch so ein kleiner Gedanken zu Activison und COD: Da wird Steam die preise wohl nie OHNE Absprache senken,da COD das Zugpferd ist für Steam. Wenn die das machen und Activison würde aus trotz zu Uplay oder Origin wechseln würde dies Steam ziemlich Hard treffen.


----------



## Mothman (8. Juni 2013)

Letztendlich zwingt Steam niemanden sein Spiel bei ihnen zu verkaufen.

Für die Preissetzung und die Marketingstrategie bietet Steam Hilfe an, "diktiert" aber nichts. Steamworks - FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS

Im Grunde soll es eine Win-Win-Situation ergeben. Klar, Steam nimmt hohe Provisionen. Aber du bekommst eben einen riesigen potentiellen Kundenstamm frei haus.  Und die Masse macht es eben.

Und: Es ist ja nicht so, dass Steam generell super-billige Spiele hat. Neue Spiele sind genauso teuer oder teurer, als woanders.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Juni 2013)

@ Shippy

Hier schreibt auch niemand von fairen Löhen etc. weil das mit unserem Konsum mal so rein gar nix zu tun hat.

Wie soll Steam denn bitte schön die Preise diktieren? Das sind wieder Spekulationen von dir die
viel Wind um nix machen.
Steam ist lediglich ein Werkzeug wo andere Publisher ihre Produkte ebenfalls verwalten können.

Steam ist kein Shop sondern eine Platform.

Mildmädchen Rechnungen sind zwar schön und gut aber in diesem Falle
sind das alles nur Spekulationen die wir in keinsterweise richtig beurteilen können.

Zu deinem Beispiel mit Sale. Schon mal daran gedacht dass sich viele Spiele nur im Sale kaufen?
Wenn man Preise reduziert spricht man auch die Leute an die keine Vollpreisspiele kaufen und somit
eine weitere Käuferschicht aufs Produkt zugreiffen kann.

Ich weiß gar nicht warum du so viel Theater um dieses Thema machst weil das teilweise
ganz kurzfristige Aktionen sind und keine dauerhaften.


----------



## Mothman (8. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Ich finde diese Dikussion interessant, weil ihr hier immer Steam so hinstellt als wenn dieser Typ (ka wie der heißt) die Wohlfahrt wäre und alles nur zum Wohle der Menschheit macht, einzig der Typ hatte ne Gute Idee, nen Shop aufbauen wo die Leute täglich drin sind und den sie haben müssen damit ihr Spiel läuft, die ganze Meute noch mit Super angeboten füttern bis jeder davon überzeugt ist das es was gutes ist, weil Geiz ja Geil ist und den Publishern weiß machen das sie keine Arbeit mehr haben weil Patches usw. geht ja dann auch Super, Server usw hat man.


WOW! Das ist ein (!) Satz. Man darf auch kurze Sätze schreiben. Dagegen hat Valve noch kein Gesetz verfasst.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Juni 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wie soll Steam denn bitte schön die Preise diktieren?


 
steam hat ein quasi-monopol im digitalen bereich.
ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass valve bei der preisgestaltung, und sei es nur bei den sales, mitmischt.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> steam hat ein quasi-monopol im digitalen bereich.
> ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass valve bei der preisgestaltung, und sei es nur bei den sales, mitmischt.


 
Was hat ein "quasi-monopol" mit der Preisgestaltung zu tun?


----------



## Bonkic (8. Juni 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was hat ein "quasi-monopol" mit der Preisgestaltung zu tun?


 
ist die frage ernst gemeint? 
das liegt doch auf der hand.
ein publisher, der sich nicht fügt, fliegt raus. ganz einfach.


----------



## MisterSmith (8. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Schleche PR schadet immer. Steam mag zwar aktuell der mit Abstand der größte Anbieter sein, aber Dinge können sich schnell ändern. Wenn Steam an Attrktivität verliert, stehen andere Anbieter (z.B. Amazon) schon in den Startlöchern, um die Leere zu füllen....


Das Argument vieler die kein Origin installieren und nutzen wollen, ist dass sie bereits mit Steam eine Plattform haben. Die kann man auch nicht mehr wechseln, ohne das man seine Spiele verliert.

Und das ist natürlich auch der Grund für die Sonderangebote.   



> Zuerst einmal sind die Preise eine Abbildung des Marktes (mal wieder Angebot und Nachfrage). Aber natürlich dient es auch der Kundenbindung, wie bei jedem anderen Unternehmen auf diesem Planeten. Daran ist per se nichts Schlechtes. Und es gibt für Steam auch keinen Grund, ihre aktuellen Politiken einzustellen, solange sie den Markt gut abbilden. Ein wirtschaftliches Monopol ist nur möglich, wenn ein absoluter Großteil der Kunden glücklich mit der Lösung ist. Aber das ist kein technisches Monopol, d.h. praktisch jeder kann ein derartiges Portal aufziehen, da steht keine besondere Technik dahinter, über die nur Steam verfügt. Wenn ein Großteil der Kunden unzufrieden wäre mit Steam (wenn Valve z.B. plötzlich beschlieißen würde - warum auch immer - Spiele nur noch zum Vollpreis für Monate und Jahre zu verkaufen), dann würde es neue bzw. bereits existierende Anbieter geben, die die Lücke füllen würden und versuchen würden, die Nachfrage dieser Kunden zu befriedigen.


Am Ende startet dann der PC mit 12 Clients, glaube ich nicht, dass das so kommen könnte.


> Und die Publisher/Entwickler würde diese neuen Lösungen unterstützen, da sie ja immer noch Spiele absetzen wollen. Auf einem freien Markt ist ein technisches Monopol auf mittlere und längere Sicht nun mal unmöglich und der Markt regelt sich selbst ohne Einmischung durch Politik usw (anders als bei den Konsolen Spielemärkte, die faktisch technische Monopole von MS und Sony sind).


Okay, nehmen wir mal an du bist unzufrieden mit Steam, du kannst das Spiel bei Amazon kaufen, aber am Ende entscheidet Steam ob das Spiel aktiviert werden kann.

Jedenfalls die Spiele bei denen Steam eine Voraussetzung ist, und diese werden immer mehr und nicht weniger.



> Da bin ich jetzt aber gespannt: was hat das, was ich geschrieben habe mit Raubkopien gemeinsam? Ich kann da keine Gemeinsamkeiten erkennen, sorry.


Du hast mit den niedrigen Preisen argumentiert und dem eigenen Spielspaß, dass es nur darauf ankommt. Für mich zählt aber auch die Entwicklung des Spieleangebot in der Zukunft.

Wäre mir die egal, so wie du das forderst, könnte ich genau so gut Raubkopien nutzen, denn das es dann Spieleherstellern schadet, kann mir dann genau so egal sein.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Ein Einzelfall ist noch lange kein Hinweis auf einen systematischen Missbrauch, sorry. Zumal Valve daraus auch faktisch keinen Nutzen ziehen würde. Mir fällt zumindest kein vernünftiger Grund ein, warum Steam jemandem unberechtigt den Account sperren sollte. Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass bei Steam Leute arbeiten und Menschen Fehler machen können. Gleiches gilt leider auch für technische Systeme, die buggy sein können. Dann kommt es eben auch mal zu Schwierigkeiten mit Accounts usw., das ist nichts Ungewöhnliches bei derartigen Systemen.


Darum ging es doch gar nicht, sondern ob es sich um ein Abo handelt. Und wenn Accounts nach belieben gesperrt/entsperrt werden, dann sieht Valve dieses wohl nicht nur bei MMOs so.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ist die frage ernst gemeint?
> das liegt doch auf der hand.
> ein publisher, der sich nicht fügt, fliegt raus. ganz einfach.


 
Lies doch die Beiträge weiter oben dann wird das deine Spekulationen beantworten.

Wir können hier unmöglich über Dinge reden von denen wir keine Ahnung haben
weil das wohl vertraglich vereinbart wurde.

Edit.
Anhand bestimmter Beispiele wie eben EA & Activision kann Valve die Preise im Shop unmöglich alleine
bestimmen.

Genau so wie die Entwickler den Retail-Handel kontrollieren läuft die Geschichte nicht anders mit
Steam ab.. nur eben digital.


----------



## shippy74 (8. Juni 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> @ Shippy
> 
> Hier schreibt auch niemand von fairen Löhen etc. weil das mit unserem Konsum mal so rein gar nix zu tun hat.
> 
> ...



Punkt1: Doch wurde sogar mehr als einmal erwähnt lies mal die Beiträge seite 7 und 8.

Punkt2: Klar Spekulationen, woher soll ich das wissen? Daher habe ich DOCH geschrieben in Klammern GLAUBEN HEISST NICHT WISSEN. Ich behaupte nichts aber wie Mothman schon geschrieben hat kann Steam nen Gewaltigen Kundenstamm in die Waagschale werfen und entweder mach ich da mit als Publisher oder eben nicht. Alternativ kann ich dann ne eigene Plattform aufbauen.

Wie gesagt ihr könnt Steam nutzen wenn es euch gefällt, andere Leute finden diesen Shop und angeblichen Service eben KACKE, das ändert sich auch nicht wenn sie die Spiele geschenkt bekommen.  Meiner Meinung nah hat dieser ganze Rotz mit Steam angefangen, und der Gedanke war mit Sicherheit nicht die Raubkopierer auszubremsen sondern es ging einzig und alleine darum alle Kunden an seinen Shop zu binden.

Das dumme ist nur wenn man nicht mit dem Strom schwimmt und einen die Angebote kalt lassen das man keine oder kaum noch ne Alternative hat.


----------



## LordCrash (8. Juni 2013)

@Shippy
Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie viel zu spekulierst, obgleich es offensichtlich ist, wie wenig Ahnung du von dem Thema hast.....

Muss ich mich wirklich ständig wiederholen, bis du es mal verstehst? Im Gegensatz zu KIK usw. werden bei Spielen zum einen keine Arbeiter in Billiglohnländern eingesetzt um die Preise zu erreichen und zum anderen fällt der Preis erst mit der Zeit. Außerdem vergleichst du hier ein physisches Produkt, dessen einzelne Erstellung Arbeit benötigt, mit einem digitalen Produkt, das praktisch null Aufwand mehr erfordert, nachdem das Spiel mal entwickelt wurde (das nennt sich Stückkosten). Also mach dich nicht mit solchen hanebüchenen Vergleichen lächerlich...... Bei KIK werden T-Shirts für 2,50€ angeboten (nur ein Bespiel) und das ab dem Zeitpunkt des Markteintritts. Bei Steam kommen Spiele zum Vollpreis auf den Markt! Wie in aller Welt kann das dasselbe sein? 
Wenn du schon die Spielebranche mit der Modebranche vergleichen willst, dann vergleiche auch die korrekten Sachverhalte. Denn auch in der Modeindustrie sind die Vorjahresmodelle (oder sogar nur Vorsaisonmodelle) deutlich günstiger als die neue Kollektion. So ist es auch bei Steam. Wenn ein Spiel erst mal ein paar Monate oder sogar nur Wochen (ist eben ein schnelllebiges Geschäft, der Spielemarkt) alt ist, fällt die Nachfrage danach rapide und es kauft sich das einfach keiner mehr zum Vollpreis. 
Was soll denn in diesem Fall gemacht werden? 
Möglichkeit 1: Das Spiel wird weiterhin zu einem hohen Preis angeboten. Es werden aber nur noch sehr wenige Kopien verkauft.
Möglichkeit 2: Das Spiel wird deutlich im Preis reduziert. Es werden noch sehr viel Kopien verkauft.
Es ist Aufgabe des Anbieters, den Preis so zu gestalten, dass der Umsatz maximiert wird. Oder glaubst du etwa wirklich, dass Steam oder die Publisher (völlig unabhängig davon, wer jetzt genau die Preise gestaltet) einfach aus Spaß die Preise reduzieren? Bei Steam werden die Preise natürlich knallhart und rational an die Marktgegebenheiten angepasst. Anders gesagt: mit Steam-Sales und Co. können Spielehersteller mit einem fast schon ausgelaufenen Artikel noch mal gutes Geld verdienen, bevor der Titel völlig in der Versenkung verschwindet.
Das alles ist aber nur möglich, wenn es noch genügend Leute gibt, die sich das Spiel zum Vollpreis kaufen. Jeder in der Branche weiß, dass die ersten Tage und Wochen nach Release für den wirtschaftlichen Erfolg eines Spiels entscheidend sind. Alles danach ist praktisch nur noch ein Bonus. Und das ist ja auch bezeichnenderweise auf den Konsolen nicht anders, wo Spiele oft selbst nach Monaten noch zum Vollpreis verkauft werden. Nur übernimmt dort der Gebrauchtmarkt die Rolle von Steam und Co., wodurch der Hersteller statt bspw. 5€ auf Steam überhaupt kein Geld mehr vom Kunden erhält.

Ganz ehrlich: wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man sich vielleicht nicht in die Diskussion einmischen und wilde Spekulationen anstellen, die völlig unbegründet sind....


----------



## Bonkic (8. Juni 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wir können hier unmöglich über Dinge reden von denen wir keine Ahnung haben.


 
dafür läuft die "diskussion" aber schon ziemlich lange.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Juni 2013)

@ Shippy

Bei dir hab ich einfach das Gefühl dass du gern den Teufel an die Wand malst und dir irgendwie zu viele Gedanken machst.

Der Shop ist rein optional. Und ich kanns immer wieder nur betonen dass Steam das wichtigste und fairste Mittel
ist diese Branche noch zu stabilisieren.

Denn wir sehen wohin fast alle anderen Unternehmen gehen und wie sich Steam in den letzten 10 Jahren entwickelt hat.

Jeder hat eine andere Meinung über dieses Thema und letztendlich muss jeder selbst wissen
was er für richtig hält.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dafür läuft die "diskussion" aber schon ziemlich lange.


 
Fakt ist dass viele sich etwas ausmalen und falsche Informationen verbreiten
die wir gerne korrigieren und die Leute ein wenig zum nachdenken anregen.

Es wird zu viel Theater um etwas gemacht wovon man als Konsument so gut wie keine Ahnung hat...

Und gehen irgendwann die Argumente aus werden die Leute sofort emotional weil
die Wahrheit einfach zu sehr weh tut diese alte Narrenfreiheit aufgeben zu müssen.

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt auch nicht warum man über legale-billige Spiele derart
diskutieren muss 
Aber viele sind einfach nie mit etwas zufrieden... tja das ist halt menschlich


----------



## Bonkic (8. Juni 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Fakt ist dass viele sich etwas ausmalen und falsche Informationen verbreiten
> die wir gerne korrigieren und die Leute ein wenig zum nachdenken anregen.


 
"wir"? wer ist denn wir?
die *STEAM DEFENSE FORCE*?


----------



## LordCrash (8. Juni 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das Argument vieler die kein Origin installieren und nutzen wollen, ist dass sie bereits mit Steam eine Plattform haben. Die kann man auch nicht mehr wechseln, ohne das man seine Spiele verliert.
> 
> Am Ende startet dann der PC mit 12 Clients, glaube ich nicht, dass das so kommen könnte.
> Okay, nehmen wir mal an du bist unzufrieden mit Steam, du kannst das Spiel bei Amazon kaufen, aber am Ende entscheidet Steam ob das Spiel aktiviert werden kann.
> ...


a) Wie kommst du denn auf 12 Clients? Mit aus der Luft gegriffenen Übertreibungen dienst du der Sache nicht.
b) Steam ist deshalb bei Herstellern so beliebt, weil es eben eine gewaltige Kundenbasis hat. Wenn sich die Nachfrage ändert, ändert sich auch das Angebot. Sprich: wenn eine andere große Plattform entsteht bzw. Steam massiv Kunden verliert, werden sich die Hersteller auch wieder nach aneren Möglichkeiten umsehen. Der Hersteller hat nämlich auch wenig davon, seine Kunden an eine Plattform zu binden, die diese nicht nutzen wollen. Das mag zwar auch jetzt schon für einige der Fall sein, aber ihr seid einfach in der Unterzahl. Die meisten Leute sind inzwischen absolut zufrieden mit Steam und diese Realität spiegelt der Markt wieder.



> Du hast mit den niedrigen Preisen argumentiert und dem eigenen Spielspaß, dass es nur darauf ankommt. Für mich zählt aber auch die Entwicklung des Spieleangebot in der Zukunft.
> 
> Wäre mir die egal, so wie du das forderst, könnte ich genau so gut Raubkopien nutzen, denn das es dann Spieleherstellern schadet, kann mir dann genau so egal sein.


Siehe meinen Post an Shippy weiter oben zur Preisgestaltung. Und ich habe mit keinem Wort zum Konsum von Raubkopien aufgefordert. Ich habe gesagt, dass es durchaus legitim ist, auf günstige Angebote zu warten, wie in jedem anderen Markt auch. Das ist etwas völlig anderes! Warum sollen die Grundgesetze des Marktes für den Spielemarkt plötzlich nicht mehr gelten? Wenn man etwas neu bzw. sofort haben will, dann muss man viel dafür bezahlen (sei es nun ein neues Videospiel, die neueste Modekollektion, die neueste Hardware, den neuesten Fernseher usw usw usw). Wenn man warten kann oder will, bis das Produkt den Zenit seines Lebenszyklusses schon überschritten hat, dann kann man es meist recht günstig erwerben. Bei Spielen ist das sogar noch extremer, da der Lebenszyklus extrem kurz ist (Spiele werden nun mal schnell uninteressant bzw. von anderen Angeboten überdeckt) und es für digitale Kopien praktisch keine Stückkosten gibt. Im Klartext heißt das, dass ich Spiele nach einer gewissen Zeit, in der ich als Hersteller meine Kosten wieder reinholen muss, zu einem praktisch beliebigen Preis verkaufen kann. Daher gibt es diese niedrigen Preise auf Steam: weil man für ein "Produkt auf dem absteigenden Ast" noch eine Restnachfrage befriedigien will und aus dem Produkt im Herbst seines Lebens noch mal alles, was möglich ist, rausholen will.



> Darum ging es doch gar nicht, sondern ob es sich um ein Abo handelt. Und wenn Accounts nach belieben gesperrt/entsperrt werden, dann sieht Valve dieses wohl nicht nur bei MMOs so.


Accounts werden aber nicht nach Belieben gesperrt/entsperrt, das ist schlicht nicht richtig. Es ging hier um einen Einzelfall, der keinerlei Aussagekraft über die gängige Praxis hat.


----------



## LordCrash (8. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> "wir"? wer ist denn wir?
> die *STEAM DEFENSE FORCE*?


 
Bundeszentrale für Gamer-Aufklärung


----------



## Mothman (8. Juni 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt auch nicht warum man über legale-billige Spiele derart
> diskutieren muss
> Aber viele sind einfach nie mit etwas zufrieden... tja das ist halt menschlich


Vor allem reden wir hier über SPIELEENTWICKLER. Das sind keine Menschen, die am Hungertuch nagen. Sei es nun in Europa, USA oder in Asien. 
Da geht es nicht (oder nur in den allerseltensten Fällen) um Ausbeute oder Existenzfragen. 

Wenn man jetzt zu billige Lebensmittel oder Kleidung anmahnt, kann ich das verstehen. Aber hier geht es um eine Unterhaltungsbranche.
Also nicht über günstige Steam-Sales aufregen und gleichzeitig bei Aldi oder Kik einkaufen....


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> "wir"? wer ist denn wir?
> die *STEAM DEFENSE FORCE*?


 
Aipktn Force.

Anti-ignorant-People-keep-talking-nonsense-Force 

@ Mothman

Du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf.

Es ist eben ständig diese Doppelmoral die mir auf den Zeiger geht.
Viele picken sich bestimmte Bereiche aus und toben sich in den Diskussionen aus ohne
ihr Kaufverhalten selbst zu analysieren.

Es wird so getan als ob die Spiele(Unterhaltungsbranche) das wichtigste der Welt
wäre und sich die ganzen Entwickler von unserem Geld gerade noch so 
Brot und Wasser ernähren können 

Wir sind Konsumenten und bezahlen in erster Linie fürs Produkt und nicht
aus Mitleid irgendwelche fremde Menschen.


----------



## Worrel (8. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu KIK usw. werden bei Spielen zum einen keine Arbeiter in Billiglohnländern eingesetzt ...


Wieso sollte man das nicht tun?

Man kann doch problemlos diverse Sachen bei der Spieleproduktion outsourcen:
- Animation von 3D Modellen
- Textur Erstellung
- Artworks
- Layoutgestaltung von Werbematerialien
- Produktion von Würfeln, Büste, Spielkarten, etc für Collector's Editions
...


----------



## Mothman (8. Juni 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man das nicht tun?
> 
> Man kann doch problemlos diverse Sachen bei der Spieleproduktion outsourcen:
> - Animation von 3D Modellen
> ...


Klar, das kann man machen. Nur wirst du bei solchen Sachen immer Fachkräfte brauchen. Und Fachkräfte verdienen immer im Verhältnis gut in ihrem jeweiligen Land. Also wenn du jetzt Teile deines Spiels nach Indien "outsourct" verdienen die Inder dann im Verhältnis trotzdem noch gut.Sie bekommen zwar wesentlich weniger, als es ein deutscher Entwickler bekommen würde, aber er lebt ja auch nicht in Deutschland. 




Worrel schrieb:


> - Layoutgestaltung von Werbematerialien
> - Produktion von Würfeln, Büste, Spielkarten, etc für Collector's Editions
> ...


Das ist Sache des Publishers.

EDIT:
Darüber hinaus ist Outsourcing in "billigere" Länder auch nicht immer so "problemlos". 
Schon alleine die extrem langen Kommunikationswege und Probleme durch die Zeitverschiebung.


----------



## LordCrash (8. Juni 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man das nicht tun?
> 
> Man kann doch problemlos diverse Sachen bei der Spieleproduktion outsourcen:
> - Animation von 3D Modellen
> ...



Ok, ok, wenn du so willst....aber das macht immer noch einen kleinen Teil der Kosten aus. Ein Großteil der Spiele wird nach wie vor in relativen Hochlohnländern von gut bezahlten Leuten erstellt (und ja, natürlich gibt es auch Ausnahmen). Und wie Mothman sagt, gut ausgebildete Leute werden vergleichsweise überall gut bezahlt.

Unabhängig davon unterstützen wir durch den Kauf von günstigen Spiele auf Steam eh keine zweifelhaften Arbeitsverhältnisse per se. Das sollte klar sein, wenn man meinen letzten Beitrag an Shippy mal durchliest.... 


Wieso habe ich den Eindruck, dass immer nur kleine Teile aus meinen Argumentationen herausgepickt werden? Das wird langsam echt ermüdend....


----------



## MisterSmith (8. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> a) Wie kommst du denn auf 12 Clients? Mit aus der Luft gegriffenen Übertreibungen dienst du der Sache nicht.


Tut mir Leid, die Diskussion macht so wohl keinen Sinn. Erst behauptest du es könnten ganz einfach andere Anbieter wie Amazon die Stelle von Steam einnehmen, da der Markt ja so offen sei und dann übertreibe ich.  

Überlege dir besser vorher was deine Argumente sind und führe diese nicht selbst ad absurdum.


----------



## LordCrash (8. Juni 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, die Diskussion macht so wohl keinen Sinn. Erst behauptest du es könnten ganz einfach andere Anbieter wie Amazon die Stelle von Steam einnehmen, da der Markt ja so offen sei und dann übertreibe ich.
> 
> Überlege dir besser vorher was deine Argumente sind und führe diese nicht selbst ad absurdum.


 Und wie kommt man von "andere Anbieter inkl. ein Beispiel"(mein Text) auf 12 Plattformen???

Es könnte genauso gut ein einziger anderer Anbieter die Position von Steam einnehmen und nicht unbedingt 12 (warum genau 12?) andere kleinere Anbieter (was auch viel wahrscheinlicher ist im Falle des Falles)....Aber alleine die relativ große Anzahl (12 im Vergleich zu 1) suggeriert nun mal, dass Gamer plötzlich im Plattform-Chaos landen würden. Das ist aber nur EINE Möglichkeit....


Und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: ich habe echt auch keine Lust mehr, hier sorgfältig zu argumentieren, wenn meine Beiträge nur danach abgegrast werden, wo man sich irgendwie einhängen könnte, ob sinnvoll oder nicht. DAS hat mit einer ernsthaften Diskussion wenig zu tun.


----------



## shippy74 (8. Juni 2013)

@LordCrash

Auch wenn ich in deinen Augen nicht die Ahnung hab, so hab ich doch meine Meinung zu dem Thema, und ja es sind Spekulationen, mehr könnt ihr aber auch nicht zu dem Thema beisteuern. Keiner weiß was hinter den Kulissen abgeht. Man hört mal hier und mal da was, wieviel davon stimmt kann man nur erahnen. Dabei gehts doch bei einer Diskussion oder sind wir hier bei einer Bekehrung wo das Ziel ist die andere Gruppe davon zu überzeugen das sie im Unrecht ist und sie einsichtig wird?? Wenn dem so ist mach ich nicht mehr mit. 
Für mich persönlich bringt Steam keinen Vorteil, ich sehe darin nur Nachteile, So Arm das ich auf Spiele um die 2 Euro angewiesen bin, bin ich dann auch nicht. Alles was Steam und Co als Feature anbieten kann ich auch Ohne diese Plattform haben und da kann ich mir aussuchen was ich haben will und bekomme das nicht noch aufs Auge gedrückt.
Und zu den Preisen: Ob Angebot oder nicht, du hast so geschrieben als ob es dir wichtig wäre das die Entwickler auch anständig entlohnt werden, was ja auch nicht verwerflich ist, nur kann man das dann doch eigentlich nicht mit nem Preis von 2.50€ oder weniger vereinbaren. Wo beim Handel die Untergrenze in der Regel bei 10 Euro liegt hab ich hier dann ca 2€.  Zumal ich den Eindruck hab wenn ein Spiel sich schlecht verkauft hat oder die Erwartungen nicht erreicht hat das es dann schneller auf Steam verramscht wird. Dabei müssten solche Spiele eben länger nen höheren preis halten da sie ja noch Geld bringen müssen. 
Ich hoffe du verstehst jetzt wie ich das gemeint hab.


----------



## shippy74 (8. Juni 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Aipktn Force.
> 
> Anti-ignorant-People-keep-talking-nonsense-Force
> 
> ...


Punkt A: Ich kenn mein verhalten ich hab in meinem Leben 2 Steam Spiele gekauft HL2 und Serious Sam HD, wobei das letzte eher ein versehen war ,da dachte ich das wäre wie bei den alten ohne Steam.

Einmal Origin getestet mit BF3,das war das Letzte Game dieser Firma, letztes Gekauftes EA Game Januar 2012.
Uplay: 8 Spiele in 3 Monaten gekauft, da für mich bester Service, Patches Manuell laden, installieren von CD und danach erst in Uplay freischalten,Installation geht also komplett Offline. Patchen geht auch Offline da alle Patches als Exe verfügbar. Einziges Manko: Spiel kann nicht mehr verkauft werden. Für meine Uplay Spiele hab ich sogar noch DLC gekauft und mehr wie 10 Euro gezahlt. Nächstes Uplay Spiel das in den nächsten Tagen auf mein PC kommt ist FC3, das kaufe ich  im Laden für 30 Euro, DLC für 8 Euro hab ich auch schon Vorgemerkt. 


GFWL: 5 Spiele in 8 Monaten, konnte alle bis jetzt installieren und Spielen ohne einmal Online zu sein, mit nem Offline Konto, verlangt dann aber CD/DVD. Patchen nur nach Anmeldung möglich. 

Punkt B: Richtig wir sind Konsumenten, die Anti Steam Bewegung hat aber nicht mit dem Thema Faire Löhne angefangen.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: ich habe echt auch keine Lust mehr, hier sorgfältig zu argumentieren, wenn meine Beiträge nur danach abgegrast werden, wo man sich irgendwie einhängen könnte, ob sinnvoll oder nicht. DAS hat mit einer ernsthaften Diskussion wenig zu tun.


 
So gehts mir immer wieder wenns um Steam geht 
Aber siehst ja selber dass man sofort als ein Steam Beschützer hingestellt wird
nur weil man versucht die Leute ein wenig aufzuklären und ihre Spekulationen übertrieben sind.

Da kann man noch so toll die Texte zusammenfassen
und ich weiß z.b.  100%ig dass MrSmith immer wieder mit seinem "Abo" Absatz ankommt  <- nicht böse gemeint

Es gibt eben Dinge über die man nicht diskutieren kann wie z.b. interne Verträge und Vereinbarungen.
Man kann aber logische Schlussfolgerung machen wie z.b. dass Publisher ihre Preise wohl
selbst bestimmen da es ja (logisch) ihre Spiele sind.

Nur weil andere Publisher ihre Spiele bei Steam anbieten heißt es nicht dass sie somit ihre Seele verkaufen
und Valve jedes Spiel für 1 Euro verscherbeln kann. 

Publisher/Entwickler sind genau solche Menschen wie die Konsumenten.
Beide Parteien wollen das meiste für sich haben und auf der sicheren Seite sein.

Und genau* das* ist *unmöglich* wenn *beide Parteien* nur auf ihre Vorteile sitzen möchten.

Auf der einen Seite wird verlangt dass z.b. einige Gesetze auf die moderne Zeit umgeschrieben werden
und im gleichen Atemzug möchte man in einigen Bereichen diese Entwicklung nicht sehen?

Das ist unsinn und zeigt dass Menschen sich nie einig werden und immer etwas zu meckern haben.
Man kann es nie jedem recht machen 
Gamern schon gar nicht und PClern gleich 2x nicht 

@ Shippy

Nicht böse sein aber auf einer Diskussion Steam vs Uplay vs Origin gehe ich nicht ein
weil das hier nicht mehr (!) reinpasst 

EA / Origin kommt mir persönlich nicht in die Tüte weil
EA schwarz auf weiß in ihrer illegalen EULA geschrieben hat dass sie Daten sammeln, an Dritte weitergeben,
damit geld verdienen und der User passende Werbung bekommt.

Ubisoft / Uplay ist mir in den Jahren nur noch negativ aufgefallen und 
ein Beispiel wie jemand so eine Platform mit Always Online ausnutzen möchte bzw. damit rumexperimentiert.

Steam ist die einzige (älteste) Platform die in den ganzen Jahren sich stets weiterentwickelt hat
und *mir persönlich* einfach sehr gut gefällt und kaum einen Wunsch offen lässt.
Zumal Valve ihren Job gut macht, die PC Platform stabilisiert hat und trotzdem
die Kunden fair behandelt.

Das würdest du bei einem EA/Ubisoft/Activision als Marktführenden Platformbetreiber
nie erleben.


----------



## Worrel (8. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> a) Wie kommst du denn auf 12 Clients? Mit aus der Luft gegriffenen Übertreibungen dienst du der Sache nicht.


 Steam, Origin, UPlay, GfWL, Rockstar, 
Desura, Green Man Gaming, Gamefly, OnLive, Tiggit
- schon sind 10 Clients gefunden

Dann könnte man noch iTunes oder Kindle hinzuzählen, die auf Filme/Bücher ohne Kontenbindung nicht zugreifen lassen.

- je nach Sichtweise ist "12" schon jetzt *unter*trieben ...


----------



## shippy74 (8. Juni 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> @ Shippy
> 
> Nicht böse sein aber auf einer Diskussion Steam vs Uplay vs Origin gehe ich nicht ein
> weil das hier nicht mehr (!) reinpasst



Lol dabei ist der Letzte Beitrag genau der ,der wieder zur Überschrift passt.
Aber Ok, du liebst Steam und ich liebe Uplay.  Was vorher war mit Olways On kann ich nicht sagen, nutze Uplay noch nicht so lange.

Aber in einem muss ich dir wiedersprechen, Uplay finde ich momentan von allen am Fairsten dem Kunden gegenüber. Oder wo kann ich noch alle Patches Manuell laden? und alles im Offline Modus fertig installieren? Dazu gibts noch Freispielbare Missionen als Anreiz, Wallpaper, Soundtracks usw.
Wollte ich dir was böses könnt ich auch sagen du hast Vorurteile dieser Plattform gegenüber.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Lol dabei ist der Letzte Beitrag genau der ,der wieder zur Überschrift passt.
> Aber Ok, du liebst Steam und ich liebe Uplay.  Was vorher war mit Olways On kann ich nicht sagen, nutze Uplay noch nicht so lange.
> 
> Aber in einem muss ich dir wiedersprechen, Uplay finde ich momentan von allen am Fairsten dem Kunden gegenüber. Oder wo kann ich noch alle Patches Manuell laden? und alles im Offline Modus fertig installieren? Dazu gibts noch Freispielbare Missionen als Anreiz, Wallpaper, Soundtracks usw.
> Wollte ich dir was böses könnt ich auch sagen du hast Vorurteile dieser Plattform gegenüber.


 
Deine genannten Vorteile gegenüber Steam wurde schon ungefähr dröööölf mal
korrigiert dass all das bei Steam genau so möglich ist.
Aber leider werden die vermeindlichen "Nachteile" immer wieder wiederholt
ohne auf unsere Beiträge einzugehen.

Ich habe nie gesagt dass ich Steam liebe und ich verteidige die Accountanbindung nicht.
Aber hätte ich die Wahl würde ich mich höchstwarscheinlich (bei einem Steam)
trotzdem anbinden weil ich Valve für sehr kompetent und vernünftig halte und im Gegenzug dafür
tolle Sachen bekomme.

Das ist der Deal den Gabe N mit der Community machen wollte und ich bin gern bei sowas dabei.
Wie man eine Platform Geburt schlecht machen kann obwohl Steam seit 10~ Jahren aktiv ist
hat ja EA und Ubisoft gut gezeigt.

Was ist eigentlich mit der Mod Community geworden? Gibts die überhaupt noch bei EA / Ubi?


----------



## LordCrash (8. Juni 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Steam, Origin, UPlay, GfWL, Rockstar,
> Desura, Green Man Gaming, Gamefly, OnLive, Tiggit
> - schon sind 10 Clients gefunden
> 
> ...



Und wie viel Marktanteil haben diese Clients? Selbst EA, Ubisoft und Microsoft gehen mittlerweile teilweise dazu über, ihre Spiele auch auf Steam anzubieten, weil sie selbst gemerkt haben, dass dort nun mal mit Abstand der größte Kundenstock verfügbar ist. 

Und selbst wenn ich alle diese Clients nutze, wo liegt das Problem? Es ist genau ein Klick mehr erforderlich, um meine Spiel zu starten (und noch eine Installltion, die insgesamt ca. 30 Minuten dauert). Warum sollte ich deshalb aufs Zocken verzichten?


@ Shippy
Du darfst gerne so viel spekulieren, wie du willst, das ist dein Bier. Aber da du ja selbst zugibst, dass du praktisch keine Ahnung hast, würde es auch einfach ausreichen zu sagen, dass du Steam einfach nicht nutzen willst. Du hast zwar noch keinen einzigen rationalen Punkt aufgeführt, WARUM du es nicht nutzen willst, aber hey, auch das ist dein Bier. Dann kannst du eben keine Spiele spielen, die Steam (exklusiv) nutzen, nicht mein Problem. 

Zu den Preisen: sorry, was soll ich dazu noch sagen? Du hast offensichtlich KEINE Ahnung, wie die Wirtschaft und insbesondere der Spielemarkt funktioniert, weigerst dich aber trotzdem beständig, dich hier belehren zu lassen. Muss ich es erst noch grafisch darstellen?

Also noch mal (wie oft denn noch.....):
a) Der Spielemarkt ist kurzlebig.
b) Der Hauptumsatz mit AAA Spielen wird in den ersten 1-4 Wochen nach Release gemacht (inkl. Preorder).
c) Der digitale Spielemarkt folgt prinzipiell dem Mechanismus von Angebot und Nachfrage.
d) Die Nachfrage nach Spielen sinkt schnell (siehe a).
e) Eine rapide sinkende Nachfrage führt zu geringeren Preisen.
f) Geringe Preise führen zu einer Belebung der Nachfrage.
g) Steam-Sales und Co. sind Aktionen, die die Nachrage nach einem Produkt, das schon den Zenit seines Lebenszyklus überschritten hat, für einen beschränkten Zeitraum beleben können.

Ganz kurz: das Nutzen von Steam-Sales und Co. ist KEINE Ausbeutung von Spieleherstellern, sondern ein absolut fairer Deal, der dadurch zustande kommen kann, dass bereits andere das Spiel zum Vollpreis gekauft haben. 

Btw eine Meinung, die hauptsächlich auf Spekulationen beruht und Fakten ignoriert, fällt unter die Kategorie Ignoranz.....


----------



## shippy74 (8. Juni 2013)

Uff da fragst du maich was, also Mod unterstützung liegt mit sicherheit nicht an  der Plattform,das liegt eher beim Publisher.

Aber um mal alle Vorurteile auszuräumen, hab ich mir gerade eben RAGE gekauft, 25 GB auf 3 DVD, ich werd das jetzt mal testen ob ich das Ding OHNE Patchen und Ohne was zu laden installiert und gespielt bekomme. Schauen wir mal wie gut oder schlecht das ganze läuft, ist ja Wochenende da hab ich bissl Zeit.

@LordCrash, wart mal wie die sache mit dem Spiel ausgeht dann sag ich dir wo mein Problem lag oder ob es sich im Vergleich zu früher geändert hat.


----------



## ING (8. Juni 2013)

also für mich gibt es keinen großen unterschied zwischen den ganzen plattformen weil jede hat dreck am stecken. ubisoft hat die experimente mit always on gemacht, ea hatte zwilichtige origin agb und valve hat mit steam die ganze drm scheiße, die die letzten jahre über die pc spieler eingebrochen ist, überhaupt erst losgetreten.

ich hab kein problem damit wenn jemand eine der plattformen nutzt, darf jeder für sich selbst entscheiden aber was mich echt nervt ist diese scheinheilige doppelmoral mancher leute die bei ea, ubisoft etc. immer ein riesen faß aufmachen und auf übergutmensch einen shitstorm "für die freiheit aller gamer" loszutreten wollen aber dann bei steam reflexartig versuchen jegliche kritik als unberechtigt runterspielen und teilweise auch noch eine monopolstellung für steam fordern. ernsthaft, wird nie in meinen schädel gehen wie man so konsequent inkonsequent sein kann 

keine ahnung, vllt isses auch ein beißreflex weil ihr euch nicht eingestehen wollt das ein drm system euch bereits bei den eiern hat weil ihr alle eure spiele dort habt und euch nicht auch noch von ea oder ubisoft die eier kraulen lassen wollt 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich hab schon seit längerem aufgehört die Entwicklung von Steam zu verteidigen
> weil die Leute einfach ständig das Haar in der Suppe suchen um etwas schlecht zu reden.


ach  deswegen hast du bis jetzt "nur" über 2 dutzend beiträge mit überlänge  geschrieben und gibst jedem ein like der was gutes zu steam schreibt?  ich seh da ehrlich gesagt kein unterschied, du versuchst immernoch akribisch jedes haar aus der steam suppe zu fischen


----------



## Worrel (8. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und wie viel Marktanteil haben diese Clients? Selbst EA, Ubisoft und Microsoft gehen mittlerweile teilweise dazu über, ihre Spiele auch auf Steam anzubieten, weil sie selbst gemerkt haben, dass dort nun mal mit Abstand der größte Kundenstock verfügbar ist.
> 
> Und selbst wenn ich alle diese Clients nutze, wo liegt das Problem? Es ist genau ein Klick mehr erforderlich, um meine Spiel zu starten (und noch eine Installltion, die insgesamt ca. 30 Minuten dauert). Warum sollte ich deshalb aufs Zocken verzichten?


 Du sagtest, "12" wäre übertrieben - ich hab jetzt einfach mal 12 aufgezählt.


Wayne Marktanteil? Wenn Spiel X einen zusätzlichen Client benötigt, interessiert mich als Käufer der Marktanteil so was von gar nicht.

Ich will keine überflüssige Software auf dem Rechner haben: Ich hab Steam, da hab ich a) meine Spiele Links und b) meine spielenden  Freunde drin und will jetzt nicht für jedes neue MP Spiel ein anderes Programm starten und die Freundesliste neu erstellen müssen und hab keinen Bock auf "Wo hatte ich jetzt noch mal Spiel X gekauft? Was muß ich jetzt dafür starten?" bei entsprechend umfangreichen Accounts.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Uff da fragst du maich was, also Mod unterstützung liegt mit sicherheit nicht an  der Plattform,das liegt eher beim Publisher.
> 
> Aber um mal alle Vorurteile auszuräumen, hab ich mir gerade eben RAGE gekauft, 25 GB auf 3 DVD, ich werd das jetzt mal testen ob ich das Ding OHNE Patchen und Ohne was zu laden installiert und gespielt bekomme. Schauen wir mal wie gut oder schlecht das ganze läuft, ist ja Wochenende da hab ich bissl Zeit.


 
Installation wird problemlos ablaufen (sofern man es umgestellt hat) ohne irgendwas runterzuladen.
Das einzige was man herunterladen kann (sofern man es umstellt) ist das ein oder andere wichtige Update
für Rage wegen des Texturen Bugs & anderen Fixes.

Ist ja auch logisch sonst hättest du nicht umsonst 3 Discs in der Box oder? 

Für wie viel hast es dir denn geholt? Die Anarchy Edition hab ich glaub ich für keine 15 Euro 
vor nem Jahr geholt und einen heiden Spaß mit dem Spiel gehabt 

Zum Thema Mod Community.
Richtig es sind die Publisher die die Mod Community quasi ausgerottet haben
weil sie eben DLCs und anderen Mist durchsetzen möchten und die Fans keine kostenlosen
Sachen mehr herstellen können.

Valve hat trotz Marktführung und größter Platform die Mod Community nicht abgeschrieben
und im Gegenteil geben sie sogar eigenes Content kostenlos mit dazu.
Ich bin auch ein kritischer Käufer aber man sollte so *fair* sein und 
die *guten* Dinge *genau* so *positiv hervorheben* und nicht nur *permanent*
die *schlechten *Dinge* herauspicken.*

Heutzutage sind kostenlose DLCs und Mods nicht selbstverständlich und das weißt du Shippy.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Juni 2013)

ING schrieb:


> ach  deswegen hast du bis jetzt "nur" über 2 dutzend beiträge mit überlänge  geschrieben und gibst jedem ein like der was gutes zu steam schreibt?  ich seh da ehrlich gesagt kein unterschied, du versuchst immernoch akribisch jedes haar aus der steam suppe zu fischen


 
Siehst du verstehst meine Beiträge nicht aber es schmeichelt mich dass du hier fleißig mit gelesen hast 

Du gehörst zu den Kandidaten die sich etwas herauspicken um sich in irgendeiner Art und Weise
einmischen zu können ohne auf die ganzen Beiträge der letzten paar Seiten einzugehen.

Easy Job Bro 
In solchen Diskussionen merkt man wenigstens bei Shippy oder Mr Smith dass sie irgendwo eine
eigene Meinung haben bzw. Misstrauen etc.
Du hingegen greiffst nur die Beiträge an weil du nicht in der Lage bist 
das Thema zu raffen.

Wie die Gurke im Cheeseburger.. auch wenn man dich nicht mag bist du trotzdem immer mit dabei.


----------



## MisterSmith (8. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und wie kommt man von "andere Anbieter inkl. ein Beispiel"(mein Text) auf 12 Plattformen???


Ich habe von der Zukunft gesprochen wie sie aussehen könnte, wenn dein Argument mit dem freien Markt bezüglich Steam stimmen sollte, irgendwann wären es dann halt 12. Es ist aber eigentlich genau das Gegenteil der Fall, wirklich ernsthafte Plattformen mit einer größeren Auswahl an Spielen gibt es mit Steam und Origin lediglich zwei.


LordCrash schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn ich alle diese Clients nutze, wo liegt das Problem?


Es geht doch überhaupt nicht darum ob du oder ich ein Problem hätten die zu nutzen, es geht darum ob sich so etwas bei der Masse durchsetzen könnte, und alleine deshalb schon ist der Markt nicht so frei wie du es geschrieben hast.


----------



## LordCrash (8. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> @LordCrash, wart mal wie die sache mit dem Spiel ausgeht dann sag ich dir wo mein Problem lag oder ob es sich im Vergleich zu früher geändert hat.


Ok, ich bin gespannt... 



Worrel schrieb:


> Du sagtest, "12" wäre übertrieben - ich hab jetzt einfach mal 12 aufgezählt.
> 
> Wayne Marktanteil? Wenn Spiel X einen zusätzlichen Client benötigt, interessiert mich als Käufer der Marktanteil so was von gar nicht.
> 
> Ich will keine überflüssige Software auf dem Rechner haben: Ich hab Steam, da hab ich a) meine Spiele Links und b) meine spielenden  Freunde drin und will jetzt nicht für jedes neue MP Spiel ein anderes Programm starten und die Freundesliste neu erstellen müssen und hab keinen Bock auf "Wo hatte ich jetzt noch mal Spiel X gekauft? Was muß ich jetzt dafür starten?" bei entsprechend umfangreichen Accounts.


Marktanteil deshalb, weil ich über Alternativen zu Steam gesprochen habe und nicht um den digitalen Markt insgesamt. Ich sagte, dass jemand die Lücke ausfüllen würde, wenn Steam pleite gehen sollte oder plötzlich keine günstigen Angebote mehr machen würde. Wer das dann ist und wie viele es sind, ist rein spekulativ, es ist nur sicher, DASS es so ist.

Und deine Meinung, dass es schön ist, wenn man seine Spiele gesammelt hat und diese mit einer Freundesliste usw. verknüpfen kann, kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. Das ist ja ein Grund mehr, Steam zu nutzen. Ich persönlich würde es deshalb auch vorziehen, wenn Steam nicht pleite gehen würde. 




ING schrieb:


> also für mich gibt es keinen großen unterschied zwischen den ganzen plattformen weil jede hat dreck am stecken. ubisoft hat die experimente mit always on gemacht, ea hatte zwilichtige origin agb und valve hat mit steam die ganze drm scheiße, die die letzten jahre über die pc spieler eingebrochen ist, überhaupt erst losgetreten.


"Die ganze DRM-Scheiße".....ich sehe schon, das wird ein sachlicher und gehaltvoller Beitrag.... 



> ich hab kein problem damit wenn jemand eine der plattformen nutzt, darf jeder für sich selbst entscheiden aber was mich echt nervt ist diese scheinheilige doppelmoral mancher leute die bei ea, ubisoft etc. immer ein riesen faß aufmachen und auf übergutmensch einen shitstorm "für die freiheit aller gamer" loszutreten wollen aber dann bei steam reflexartig versuchen jegliche kritik als unberechtigt runterspielen und teilweise auch noch eine monopolstellung für steam fordern. ernsthaft, wird nie in meinen schädel gehen wie man so inkonsequent sein kann.


 Ich persönlich nutze Steam, Origin, Uplay und GoG, weil ich nicht auf Spiele verzichten möchte, die mir gefallen. Also funktioniert dein Doppelmoral-Argumente bei mir schon mal nicht....Die größten Bedenken hab ich persönlich übrigens bei Origin wegen der relativ unklaren Lage zum Datenschutz, wobei da auch schon viel Luft um Nichts gemacht wurde und viele falschen Gerüchte in die Welt gesetzt wurden..... 



> keine ahnung, vllt isses auch ein beißreflex weil ihr euch nicht eingestehen wollt das ein drm system euch bereits bei den eiern hat weil ihr alle eure spiele dort habt und euch nicht auch noch von ea oder ubisoft die eier kraulen lassen wollt


Jetzt wirds spannend: inwiefern hat uns denn ein DRM-System "an den Eiern gepackt"? Wo liegt denn jetzt genau der Schaden, den Steam anrichtet? WARUM ist das Steam-System so schlecht? Und ich würde jetzt endlich mal gerne harte Fakten hören und nicht nur Platitüden ala "weil DRM grundsätzlich schlecht ist".....


----------



## LordCrash (8. Juni 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich habe von der Zukunft gesprochen wie sie aussehen könnte, wenn dein Argument mit dem freien Markt bezüglich Steam stimmen sollte, irgendwann wären es dann halt 12. Es ist aber eigentlich genau das Gegenteil der Fall, wirklich ernsthafte Plattformen mit einer größeren Auswahl an Spielen gibt es mit Steam und Origin lediglich zwei.


 Ok, so war das gemeint, kam anders rüber.... 

Naja, du musst dann aber noch die Plattform mit dem Spielemarkt trennen. Steam ist ja nicht der einzige Shop, der Spiele verkauft, die Steam als Plattform nutzen. Da liegt der freie Markt: du kannst bei vielen verschiedenen Quellen Spiele zu verschiedenen Preisen kaufen, ob diese dann Steam als Plattform nutzen oder nicht. Es kann sogar jeder Spielehersteller einen eigenen digitalen Shop aufmachen und dort seine eigenen Spiele (mit oder ohne Steamkey) verkaufen.  

Von sowas können die Konsolenuser bisher nur träumen. Da gibt es den Retailmarkt und einen einzigen Onlineshop, der vom Konsolenhersteller kontrolliert wird.....


----------



## MisterSmith (8. Juni 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> In solchen Diskussionen merkt man wenigstens bei Shippy oder Mr Smith dass sie irgendwo eine
> eigene Meinung haben bzw. Misstrauen etc.


Eigentlich wollte ich solche Diskussionen meiden, ich darf in Zukunft einfach nicht mehr solche News/Kommentare anklicken.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Juni 2013)

@ LordCrash

Spar dir die Mühe wegen ING.

Der Typ blabbert immer nur das selbe Zeug wenns um DRM & Steam geht.
Er kann die Beiträge und Meinung anderer Leute scharf kritisieren und mehr auch nicht.

Einigermaßen neutrale Diskussion und mal die Fakten auf den Tisch legen ist
nunmal nicht jedermanns Sache denn der emotionale Ausbruch
ist viel leichter.

@MisterSmith

Ich habe gegen Diskussionen überhaupt nix einzuwenden. Im Gegenteil 
dafür haben wir uns doch in der Community angemeldet oder nicht?

Nur es macht einfach mehr Spaß wenn man einigermaßen den Rahmen behält und
miteinander irgendwie "reden" kann statt die immer selben 
Stammtischparolen aufzuzählen die mitlerweile jeder schon auswendig kennt.

Die ganzen Themen auszudiskutieren hat doch viel mehr Sinn
als darüber zu meckern dass wir heute DRM haben..
DRM lässt sich heutzutage nicht mehr vermeiden, Accountanbindung
ist schon längst normal geworden also muss man das beste aus der Situation machen.

Der Zug ist längst abgefahren und wir sollten eher schauen dass wir zumindest den PC Bereich
übersichtlich gestalten können... denn den unübersichtlichen DRM Kram
kann ruhig die nächste Konsolengeneration abkriegen *hust* Xbox One *hust*


----------



## shippy74 (8. Juni 2013)

So kleiner zwischenstand:

Nach 1.5 Stunden hab ich nun endlich nen Account den ich einrichten konnte, Uff noch nie erlebt das man auf ne Automatische Mail 20 Min warten muß.
Naja ist WE und bestimmt gerade 40 Milliarden user Online. Oder der Gabe oder wie der heisst tippt jede Mail Persönlich.
Aber ne Gute Nachricht: Er Installiert ZUR ZEIT von DVD, mal sehen ob er mich auch Ohne Updates Spielen bzw das Spiel antesten lässt. Später mehr...

@Doomkeeper

Ich hab 10 Euro bezahlt, inkl. Verpackung, HANDBUCH Gedruckt und noch irgendwelche Ödland Missionen als Extra, ka was das ist.  Rage ist in der Pyramide für nen 10er !!


----------



## shippy74 (8. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> @ Shippy
> Du hast zwar noch keinen einzigen rationalen Punkt aufgeführt, WARUM du es nicht nutzen willst, aber hey, auch das ist dein Bier. Dann kannst du eben keine Spiele spielen, die Steam (exklusiv) nutzen, nicht mein Problem.



Äh ich weiß garnicht wie oft ich schon geschrieben hab das ich es noch nie geschafft hab ein Steam Spiel zu kaufen und zu Installieren und das Game dann OHNE zu Patchen auch spielen kann. Genau darin liegt mein Problem, nicht die Aktivierung,nicht der Client sondern die zig GB Patches wovon ich die meisten noch nicht mal brauche da MP Updates und das Spiel ich NICHT. Deshalb hab ich auch geschrieben das ich mir ein Spiel heute gekauft hab,da hier jeder sagt es geht auch Ohne Patch und das teste ich jetzt.

Der Grund warum ich Ubisoft so schätze liegt einzig und allein darin das ich dort Patches manuell bei nem bekannten Ohne Aufwand laden kann und die dann Zuhause Offline drauf Bügel. Der Punkt Wiederverkauf spielt bei mir keine Rolle da ich eh immer im Low Budge Bereich einkaufe.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Äh ich weiß garnicht wie oft ich schon geschrieben hab das ich es noch nie geschafft hab ein Steam Spiel zu kaufen und zu Installieren und das Game dann OHNE zu Patchen auch spielen kann. Genau darin liegt mein Problem, nicht die Aktivierung,nicht der Client sondern die zig GB Patches wovon ich die meisten noch nicht mal brauche da MP Updates und das Spiel ich NICHT. Deshalb hab ich auch geschrieben das ich mir ein Spiel heute gekauft hab,da hier jeder sagt es geht auch Ohne Patch und das teste ich jetzt.


 
hmm... ich verstehe nachwievor nicht warum man sich nicht die neuesten Patches laden sollte?

Gerade Rage (Technik) war etwas buggy in der Verkaufsversion.
Wenn deine Spiele reine Singleplayer Spiele sind, kannst du die auch starten ohne
Updates zu beziehen (normalerweise)

Sind die Spiele aber an einen starken MP gebunden wirds wohl schlecht ausschauen (hängt aber auch vom Spiel ab)


----------



## shippy74 (8. Juni 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> hmm... ich verstehe nachwievor nicht warum man sich nicht die neuesten Patches laden sollte?



Wiel man ne sehr schlechte leitung hat oder traffic begrenzung, nicht jeder wurde von Haus aus mit ner 50000er Leitung gesegnet. Und da nehm ich den ein oder anderen Bug gerne in Kauf wenn ich dafür Spielen kann, zumal ich die Erfahrung gemacht hab das Pyramidenspiele meist schon die schlimmsten Bugs gefixt haben.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Wiel man ne sehr schlechte leitung hat oder traffic begrenzung, nicht jeder wurde von Haus aus mit ner 50000er Leitung gesegnet.



Und wie war das damals mit normalen DSL?  



> Und da nehm ich den ein oder anderen Bug gerne in Kauf wenn ich dafür Spielen kann, zumal ich die Erfahrung gemacht hab das Pyramidenspiele meist schon die schlimmsten Bugs gefixt haben.


Gerade bei Rage befindet sich ein sehr ekliger Technik-Bug wo die Texturen sehr langsam nachladen bzw. gar nicht nachladen
und man einen haufen Matschtexturen hat.
Vielleicht ist ja dein Rage wirklich schon auf der neuesten Version... aber dennoch versteh ich nicht
warum man seine Spiele nicht updaten möchte 

Jedem das seine


----------



## shippy74 (8. Juni 2013)

So wie es aussieht war mein Spiel aktuell, es lebe die Softwarepyramide. Spiel hat noch 100MB Updates geladen ,obwohl ausgeschaltet(naja ok) aber so wie es aussieht kann ich spielen. dann hat sich wohl doch was getan in den letzten Jahren.
Muß jetzt noch ne Stunde weg,danach teste ich und sag Bescheid.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht war mein Spiel aktuell, es lebe die Softwarepyramide. Spiel hat noch 100MB Updates geladen ,obwohl ausgeschaltet(naja ok)


 Wie kann es Updates laden wenn dein Spiel anscheinend aktuell ist 

Falls du den TexturenBug meinst. Nicht jeder hat ihn gehabt aber der Patch hat ihn für die meisten betroffenen
entfernt.

Viel Spaß mit dem Spiel denn ich hab ca 30 Stunden für die Kampagne gebraucht und das Geld war perfekt angelegt.
In der letzten Zeit hab ich selten so einen geradlinigen, direkten und teils-offenen Shooter mit tollem Crafting gesehen.
(Und ich mag Crafting eigentlich ganz und gar nicht!)


----------



## LordCrash (8. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Äh ich weiß garnicht wie oft ich schon geschrieben hab das ich es noch nie geschafft hab ein Steam Spiel zu kaufen und zu Installieren und das Game dann OHNE zu Patchen auch spielen kann. Genau darin liegt mein Problem, nicht die Aktivierung,nicht der Client sondern die zig GB Patches wovon ich die meisten noch nicht mal brauche da MP Updates und das Spiel ich NICHT. Deshalb hab ich auch geschrieben das ich mir ein Spiel heute gekauft hab,da hier jeder sagt es geht auch Ohne Patch und das teste ich jetzt.


Naja, du musst einfach die automatischen Patches ausschalten und danach, wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, in Offline-Modus wechseln.

Warum schaffst du dir denn nicht mal ordentliches Internet an? Wenn man keine gute Kabelleitung hat, gibts ja inzwischen auch recht gute Funklösungen oder Internet übers Fernsehkabel.... 

Edit: Freut mich, dass es geklappt hat.


----------



## Worrel (8. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich auch geschrieben das ich mir ein Spiel heute gekauft hab,da hier jeder sagt es geht auch Ohne Patch und das teste ich jetzt.


 Du kannst die Patches ausschalten, *sobald das Spiel fertig installiert ist.*

Beim Installieren des Spiels wird der aktuelle Patch - bzw: die aktuell gepatchten Installationsdateien - runtergeladen und installiert.

*Installieren Ohne Patch geht also nicht*, es sei denn , es gibt keine Patches für das Spiel.


Was geht: Steam auf externe Festplatte installieren, diese zum Kumpel mitnehmen, dort Steam und dann das Spiel starten.
Wenn du bis ins Spiel gelangst, Spiel und Steam schliessen.

Dann solltest du das Spiel zu hause offline starten können (oder war da noch was mit Hardware Konfigurationen, die in den Dateien gespeichert sind und du mußt dann doch nochmal kurz online ...? )


----------



## shippy74 (8. Juni 2013)

Erstmal Danke für die ganzen Tipps, hat jetzt alles Funktioniert, hab die erste Mission in Rage gespielt und alles ging Perfekt von DVD, was nicht immer so war,aber egal es Funktioniert jetzt. Mal abwarten was ich für erfahrungen mit Steam mache.
@ Worrel , ja nen kleinen Patch hat er geladen, jetzt weiß ich aber nicht wie viel man da früher laden musste, bei der Pyramiden Version die ich heute gekauft hab hat er was aktualisiert das etwa 100 MB hatte, gerade lädt er noch das Sewers DLC mit 257MB


----------

